# MAC 25% off sale



## Paoyar (Apr 28, 2009)

I was wondering if you girls know how often MAC has the 25% off sale, nobody out there seems to know.
Thank you


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well my friend was in LA this past weekend and she said they had 25% off on all their HK and past collection  items....Not sure if it is WW...I went to my MAC Pro and they were not having a 25% off this past weekend....Not sure how often they have their F&F sales


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure but I'd love to know!


----------



## II3rinII (Apr 28, 2009)

its very random.  right now we have (company wide) just the hk doll for 25% off.  sometimes (i guess when sales are down) they send out memos saying we will be doing a f&f week.  but yeah its always random, so just keep a lookout.  and make sure your local MAC has your email on file, theyve been cutting down on sending paper noticed and instead send emails regarding sales.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 28, 2009)

man, i came in here all excited....argh.


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ so did I haha


----------



## AjaAbeni (Apr 28, 2009)

How often do the F&F sales come out? I can NEVER seem to catch these!!! aarrgh!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 28, 2009)

i was excited too - not that i can afford to buy anything these days but it woulda been nice


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_man, i came in here all excited....argh._

 

Haha me too!!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Last year, I remember they did the F&F in June, so hopefully they will do it again! I've got my list together...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 28, 2009)

Last year when it happened I just got an email from MAC and then some of my friends who knew I was obsessed forwarded me the same email.. Just make sure you're in the database.


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope mac does it again this year.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope MAC does this again soon so that I can have another big haul like I did with Hello Kitty.


----------



## blinkymei (Apr 28, 2009)

I think the last F&F 25% off was last winter maybe around November?, I remember after the Red She Said collection came out and before Brunette, Blonde, Redhead collection... LOL I remember that because I remember how it was controversial since we wanted to get out discounts off of the (was new) BBR collection


----------



## Christina983 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Last year, I remember they did the F&F in June, so hopefully they will do it again! I've got my list together...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it was ealry June if im not mistaken...


----------



## II3rinII (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_I think it was ealry June if im not mistaken..._

 
it makes sence, thats the end of our fiscal year, so they were trying to find a way to make up numbers....  sneaky...


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 29, 2009)

i got so excited lol ... hopefully there is one in june again!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Apr 30, 2009)

*The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I was just wondering if anyone knows when Mac will be having there next friends & family sale? I think they do it at least once a year right? I need to buy alot of basics but its not a need right now case.So if i can hold off till there next ffsale if ones coming up soon.So i thought i would ask if anyone knows? Do they usually have it around the same time every year? Thanks so much!

I just found a same question asked a few threads down from mine so sorry.
But if anyone says search for this first in future before making a thread.Just to let you know that for whatever reason everytime ive done a search it say fatal error and wont let me or it just randomly logs me out.And dont really have the time to sift through 50 threads lol


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I heard a rumor from another member here that it will happen again in June.   They said that they did a live chat and that is what the live chat person said.  I am not sure what to think yet until we have confirmation from someone here.  

I woud be so excited if they did it when I was in Las Vegas in June.  MAJOR PRO STORE HAUL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was already going to do that anyways but a discount would be nice!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Yeah Junes not that far off lol I think im going to just get the very least i need right now and wait for major Mac shopping till June ,just incase they have an FFSale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks babe


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I heard a rumor from another member here that it will happen again in June. They said that they did a live chat and that is what the live chat person said. I am not sure what to think yet until we have confirmation from someone here. 

I woud be so excited if they did it when I was in Las Vegas in June. MAJOR PRO STORE HAUL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was already going to do that anyways but a discount would be nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
CoachKitten, I'm also going to Vegas in June! How exciting!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I'd say probaby June as well.  Last year, it started the same day that Cool Heat came out.  That was mid-June.  That was one of my biggest hauls and that discount made it so much more bareable!


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_CoachKitten, I'm also going to Vegas in June! How exciting!_

 
When are you going?  Wouldn't it be funny if we were on the same plane from Seattle to Las Vegas.  I am going to be there June 12-16.


----------



## Daquiripudge (May 1, 2009)

Was the sale online or towards actual store purchases?


----------



## littlersx (May 1, 2009)

Online one earlier this year in January just after BBR launched


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daquiripudge* 

 
_Was the sale online or towards actual store purchases?_

 
In January is was online only.  But last June it was for MAC stores for and then a special day for online purchases.


----------



## stacyadams (May 2, 2009)

i think they have the F&F sale every 6 months. one in jan. and one in june. I'm not completely certain that they consistent tho.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 2, 2009)

They had a f&f sale in..

June 2008: 15% off all items in store and online
Jan 2009: 25% off all items online

So im praying there will be one next month!


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 2, 2009)

delete


----------



## hawaii02 (May 2, 2009)

I definitely remember taking advantage of the F&F last June (want to say it was somewhere around the 10th?) online.


----------



## JStarJStar (May 3, 2009)

Do you have to actually be a "friend" or "family" member?  (i.e. does someone you know have to work at MAC and give you a coupon?  or is it for everyone?)  Does anyone know if it happens in Canada also?  
I'd LOVE to know the details, because I've been breaking the bank recently....


----------



## pianohno (May 3, 2009)

Do we ever get these in England?


----------



## pmjc69 (May 4, 2009)

I went to the online chat a couple of weeks ago and the lady confirmed that there will be a FF sale sometime in June. 25% off. I talked to 2 of the girls, and they both confirmed it. so I think its gonna happen ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. hope so anyways.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_Do you have to actually be a "friend" or "family" member? (i.e. does someone you know have to work at MAC and give you a coupon? or is it for everyone?) Does anyone know if it happens in Canada also? 
I'd LOVE to know the details, because I've been breaking the bank recently....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No you dont need to be a friend or family member, as long as you are a registered user on the mac cosmetics online website you should get an email notification


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 4, 2009)

yes i just did a livechat and they told me there will be a sale in june! im excited lol hopefully it will be _after_ Naked Honey comes out so i can wait to get discounts on all of that!


----------



## -.LadyKay* (May 6, 2009)

There was just one at the Bay if you got a letter!.


----------



## JStarJStar (May 7, 2009)

Oooh how do you get on that list?


----------



## sassyclassy (May 7, 2009)

Did The Bay already have this sale? Or did you get a letter about one coming up?


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 11, 2009)

Oh Lordy.. I'm gonna go ape shit.. Hope they have Naked Honey and Style Warriors left...


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

Ooohhh I can't wait! I need some more foundation and maybe a brush


----------



## allysondiamonds (May 19, 2009)

I'm eagerly awaiting this!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2009)

*Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I am not sure if it has definately been confirmed or not, but supposing that MAC _does_ has a friends and family sale next month... what will be on your shopping list?  Will you use it as an opportunity to stock up on your staples?  Or shop the permanent line?  Or maybe the Naked Honey collection?  

I have a list started, which at this point includes:

SFF NW15 
Gesso Eyeshadow
Flourishing Eyeshadow
Hepcat Eyeshadow
Moon's Reflection Eyeshadow
Shade Fluidline
Minted Eye Kohl
Creme d' Nude Lipstick
15 pan palette
239 brush
263 brush


----------



## miss_primer (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Brushes. I need them. It is time I get the full size brushes. No more dupes or holiday sets.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I have a list too and what I'm going for is:

Stay in Touch l/s
Honeyflower l/s
SFF in NW47
SSF in NW47
15 Pan Palette
Blush Palette
Amber Lights e/s
Dazzlelight e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Oil Control Moisturizer
Prep + Prime Skin
Prep + Prime SPF 50


And also, full size brushes like the 109, 116, 129, 134, 168, 187, 188, 190, 209, 217, 219, 222, 224, 239, 242, 252, and the 272 brushes.I  need to get them so that I can start a brush collection.

Also, I have more lemmings:
Of Summer e/s
Et, tu Bouquet? e/s
Clarity e/s
Melon p/g
Fushia p/g
Golden Lemon p/g
Pink Opal p/g
Pink Bronze p/g
Chocolate Brown p/g
Kitschmas p/g
Teal p/g
Brush Cleanser

WOW! This sale will do some damage to my wallet!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Nothing...maybe a brush ...But not even that probably..I am close to being out of patina


----------



## cupcake123 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Angled liner brush - not sure whether it's suppose to be the 266 or the 263, but I want to be able to use some of my dark shadows to line my eyes

2 lip liners - I just ran out of and I don't want to think about buying one for a while, one neutral/peach tone and one neutral/pink tone

2 lipsticks - keep trying to find one I like from the new collections, but haven't so I'm getting from the permanent colleciton

Cleanse off oil


----------



## BBJay (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Well I only have a couple MAC items( literally two), so it would be a good chance for me to pick up some basics. I'm thinking a few eyeshadows, a couple lippies, and maybe a blush. Or possibly more if my father is feeling generous and my grades are fabulous.


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Brushes if they're not OOS... probably a couple more 212's and an angled liner brush.  And afew more face brushes depending on what's available.


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

The Naked Honey highlighting powders. Both of them look soooooo nice! =]


----------



## MzzRach (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I am terrible for saying it, but I am sort of hoping that they don't have a F&F sale so I won't be tempted.

*runs and hides*


----------



## MzzRach (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_Brushes. I need them. It is time I get the full size brushes. No more dupes or holiday sets._

 
Great plan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will love the full size brushes!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I will for sure get some palettes (like 2 or 3) , a Mineralize Skin Finish Natural in Light, and some Blot Powder in Medium. And I am looking into some other things as well like a couple of brushes, maybe Fix +, I might try some Prep N Prime for face w/ the SPF (since I'm super white and need sun protection), and if there are a couple of things left that I want from the Goodbye section I will get those but I won't be heartbroken if not, luckily my Dillard's doesn't run out of things super quick so I'll get them there.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Brushes and whatever else suits my fancy...


----------



## twilightessence (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I plan on getting Blacktrack (3 years later I STILL haven't tried Blacktrack ). Then I want to get a empty Quad or two and make some of my own quads. I have two of the 15 pallets and honestly, I find that I don't reach for them since there are to many options LOL. I'm loving my new NYX Trios. Though, now I'm thinking I should get a blush pallet and start collecting blushes :S. I don't have a lot of blushes at ALL.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

My Wish List would be:

109 brush
Gesso e/s (so mad the MA was trying to persuade me to get Crystal Avalanche so I just forgot about getting it)
Naked p/m
Up the Amp l/s
Rule e/s
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Shale e/s
15 pan palette


----------



## nichollecaren (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

the 214 brush! 
Prep+Prime transparent finishing powder, 
Eversun 
On a Mission
If there are any left, the lustre drops: Sunrush & Bronze Hero
extra puffs and sponges (none of the replacement ones sold here compare to the originals...I wash them and wash them until they look embarassing!)


----------



## kyoto (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I'd definitely pick up staple items such as Spiked eyebrow pencils, and Cushy and 80% lipliners.  It would nice to use it on Naked Honey, because there are really only a few items on my list.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

id get a lot of perm items ive not gotten yet:
-prussian
-sushi flower
-plum dressing
-silver ring
-ricepaper
perhaps try the mineral foundation
-golden olive pigment
-violet pigment

maybe more brushes. then id be so done!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Newly Minted Eyeshadow (maybe)_

 
DON'T BUY IT! you'll kick yourself later. i know i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but back to topic, i really want blot powder. and i want a bunch of l/s! i just started wearing them, i love them


----------



## broken_soul (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I would definitely get a couple of bottles of Cleanse off oil and some nail polishes and maybe a couple of brushes (another 217 and a 224).


----------



## Mabelle (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

a new fix +
prolly 2 new 15 palettes
187/188 and the 209/210 possibly the 222/219 or another 217
naked lunch, smut, shroom, creme de violet, satin taupe, phloof!
a neutral pp, 
teal pigemnt, naked, melon and vanilla
shade fl
glitterpuss gliner


----------



## Swirlgirl (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I have to agree with MzzRach, it would be better for my bank account if MAC didn't have a F&F sale....that said, this is some of what i have been lemming - mainly permanent stuff (or soon to be gone stuff - - has anyone else checked out the Going, Going, Gone section lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Eyes:
-Fresh Green Mix
-Sea & Sky
-Untitled paint
-Old Gold pigment
-Blanc Type
-Soft Brown
-Clarity

Lips:
-Cremestick liners - Gingerroot, Honey B, Raw Refined
-Gentle Simmer Slimshine
-Creme de la Femme l/s
-Money Honey Dazzleglass (backup, I already have this and love it)

Face
-Face and Body foundation
-MSFN (one of my staples)
-Mocha blush
-Strada blush
-Cubic blush
-Select Cover-up Concealer (another staple)

Brushes: 
-150
-168 (I already have this and use it a ton, so I want a second)
-227

From LE collections:
-Solar Riche Bronzer (Style Warriors)
-Bronze Hero Lustre Drop (Style Warriors)
-Mercenary (Style Warriors)
-Summer Rose Beauty Powder (Rose Romance)
-Viva Glam VI SE lipglass (I already have 2 of these, but I love, love love it)
-Gladiola lipstick (Dame edna)
-Wisteria Eye Trio (Dame Edna)
-129 Brush (Monogram)
-Naked Honey body products

I'm sure I would only get maybe a quarter of what is on the list. I usually talk myself out of splurging during those sales....if it's not something I would full price for it, do I really need it when it's on sale? Probably not.


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I'm gunning for Carbon eyeshadow,a pink shadow and the 219, 239 brushes. I really want the 187, but I have a Sonia Kashuk one now, and  don't have a job, so when I finish this job training thing and get one(Hopefully by mid June) I'm going ALLL OUT


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Brushes and brush cleaner.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

My list is sooo long, but a few of my Lemmings

-Sable e/s
-Violet p/m
-maybe Shroom e/s
-Omega e/s (brow filler)
-Syrup l/s or Underage l/g (or maybe both!)


----------



## koukla032487 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I have too many brushes...so def not those although its a good idea for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This probably will be my list:
Creme D'Nude lipstick
Violet Pigment
Phloof e/s

But I mainly want some more blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peaches
Fleur Power

....and maybe on a mission? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to see how it looks on me in person. I tend to stay from plum blushes cause they don't flatter my NW 25-30 skin...but this looks so pretty.


----------



## koukla032487 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_My list is sooo long, but a few of my Lemmings

-Sable e/s
-Violet p/m
-maybe Shroom e/s
-Omega e/s (brow filler)
-Syrup l/s or Underage l/g (or maybe both!)_

 

Ohh sable e/s is amazinggggg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its so pretty and looks beautiful on everybody...get it


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Hopefully the friends & family sale will be going on while I am in Vegas in June.  If so then I would be getting:

White Chromaline
Black Chromaline
Clear Sky Blue pigment
Newly Minted e/s Pro Pan
Clarity e/s Pro Pan
Bottle Green e/s Pro Pan
Bright Sunshine e/s Pro Pan
Blanc Type e/s Pro Pan
Blue Calm e/s (does anyone know if these come in a pro pan?  Didn't see it on MAC PRO)
Red Violet e/s Pro Pan
Blacktrack Fluidline
Pink Vivid Paintstick
Bat Black CCB
Reflects pearl Glitter
Reflects transparent teal glitter
Lip Erase Pale

I have been saving up for my trip so I can't wait to haul at the Pro store.  I hope that we find out about the F&F sale soon!


----------



## Christina983 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

so far im getting:

studio fix powder
portside
cranapple
wipes
mascara
purple eye makeup remover
turqautic??


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

my list would include

the 219 brush -- im not a big MAC brush user, just because i try to look for some good dupes at a cheaper price, but i just can't seem to find one thats close to the 219.

blacktrack, fluidline
as many dazzleglasses as i can get a hold of .. mainly funtabulous, utterly posh, and goldyrocks.
groundworks paintpot
another wonderstruck lustreglass
pigments -- violet, teal, fuschia
reflects transparent teal
fierce and fabulous lipglass
lust, viva glam v, lychee luxe l/g

yeahhhhhhhhhh, i can only dream ..


----------



## lalunia (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I'm really trying to keep my list small so here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SFF NW 15
Well Dressed Pro pan blush
Shroom (almost out) pro pan
Expensive Pink pro pan
Another pro pan eyeshadow pallete


----------



## Lapis (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

too much, lol mostly brushes, wipes and some SW if I don't pick up what I want before then


----------



## tmdblue (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

15 e/s Pro palette
Contrast e/s
Sumptuous Olive e/s
Freshwater e/s
Antiqued e/s
Handwritten e/s
Hepcat or Cranberry or Plum Dressing e/s (which ever *doesn't* look like UD's Last Call)
Parfait Amour e/s
Graphology e/s
Sketch e/s
Rule e/s


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I'll get 109 definitely. My maybe's are:

All that Glitters e/s
Snob l/s
Artifact p/p


----------



## cocomia (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nothing...maybe a brush ...But not even that probably..I am close to being out of patina_

 
I wish I had the same restraint! The word "sale" to me almost always translates to "finally affordable" which is rarely the case with MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to answer the question, I'd probably get Stars n Rockets, Vanilla e/s, Prrr, and Lust l/g. And brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And blushes! I am finally beginning to love the Sheertone Shimmer ones even if my skin is fug.


----------



## tremorviolet (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Well, I know for sure I want:

Fix+
Magenta l/p
GAT l/s
Grenadine Slimshine
Funshine Slimshine
Motif e/s
Satellite Dreams e/s
Blanc Type e/s
a 15 pan palette
a couple of empty quads
another bottle of P+P SPF 50

I'll probably add a few e/s and a blush or two after browsing.  I'm tempted to get extra of my favorite brushes but I'm gonna try and be good.


----------



## blinkymei (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

oh gawd ... my list:
- 239 brush
- maybe 187 brush but I already have the 188
- quad palettes since I travel too much... I don't want to lug around my 15 pan that is not portable for a non-makeup artist like me 
- hopefully Naked Honey collection's Buckwheat, Pollinator, or Creme de Miel


----------



## Curly1908 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Prep+Prime Skin
Brush #217
Brush #129
Blot Powder
"Blacktrack" fluidline
"Bamboom" Paint
Foundation Pump
#7 Lashes
Pink Poodle l/g
Queen Bee l/g
Lychee Luxe l/g
2 Pro Palettes
Motif e/s pan
Cranberry e/s pan
Coppering e/s pan
Embark e/s pan
Ricepaper e/s pan
Nocturnelle e/s pan
Plumage e/s pan
Humid e/s pan
Shimmer moss e/s
Pollinator e/s






I wish this list was smaller...


----------



## miss sha (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Maybe a couple of brushes. DEFINITELY Blacktrack, maaaaaaybe a new e/s palette and a couple of pans to go in them. Maybe Plushlash and a couple of lustreglasses?

I can't spend too much, I really want to go nuts on the Graphic Garden collection.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'll get 109 definitely. My maybe's are:

All that Glitters e/s
Snob l/s
Artifact p/p_

 
All That Glitters is gorgeous! You should get it!


----------



## yodagirl (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Definately brushes and more dazzleglass


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I have about $400 worth of stuff in my cart now.  We'll see what makes the cut.  Not sure yet.


----------



## coachkitten (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

When will we find out when the sale will be!?!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

brushes! and hopefully Naked Honey eyeshadows.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Haha I'm going to be really broke if this sale happens. I really want to get...

~Mac make up wipes bulk
~Blush of Youth BP (Rose R) I have the other one already
~MV3 fragrance
~Too Dolly HK quad if they still have it
~High Tea lipstick
~Meltdown lipstick
~Cyber lipstick (ran out of this badboy long time ago)
~Nico lipglass

Back-ups:
~Prep+prime Lips
~Sea and Sky mineralize eye duo
~Magnetique lipglass (more than one) because I'm a whore for it
  Dame Edna Hot Frost lipglass if they don't have Magnetique
~Honey Love matte lipstick
~Creme de la femme lipstick


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I'm not in the US but I pretend sometimes and think of all the things I could get at US prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would get-

217 brush
prep & prime powder
bare study PP since mine is almost out
shroom for the same reason
maybe a few dazzleglasses

that's it I think!


----------



## mdjmsj (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Vanilla pigment
Contrast ES
Beauty Marked ES
LUNA CCB
Studio Fix Powder NW15
Bare Study paint pot

And maybe a dazzleglass...they are so pretty.


----------



## Yushimi (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Soft Ochre
Paintery
CCB-Pearl
CCB- Shell

there's a lot more, it really depends if my Pro card gets approved or not lolz. If it does, I'm getting at most 5 things.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Is it bad that I have things ready for checkout...and the money less 20% set aside? omgosh what if its less than 20%?! i'm doomed!


----------



## openexpression (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I would use this sale to grow the blush and lipstick part of my collection and to grab some of the dc'd items. This is my list so far:

Blushbaby
Loverush
Raizin
Peaches
Coppertone
Sunbasque
Pro Blush palette
Touch
Sweet Thing
Plum Dandy
Sweetie
CB 96
"O"
Milk pigment
Old Gold pigment
Blue Brown pigment
BBQ lipliner
Cranapple lipliner
Caramellow lipliner
Flip
Aquavert
129 Brush
190 Brush

*whew* can't let the bf see this shipment...lol


----------



## naijapretty (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

138 brush 
l/s in ruby woo, fleshtone, speak louder, crosswire, fast play, freshbrew
109
187 (fourth one)
some brown eyeshadows

I have a list, just can't find it. Mac online seems to be doing free shipping on anything from now till June 6.


----------



## Mindy! (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

forgive my ignorance but what is a F&F sale?


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I want a full sized 187 and 109
Fix +
New sharpener
15 pan palettes
Any SW that's still available


----------



## Mabelle (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

F&F sale is short for Friends and Family sale. Mac Usually sends out e-mails with a code or a printable coupon (i think thats what it was last june) that you can use in stores or online. In Jan. promo was showcased on the left hand side of the website, and only applied to the website. 

Does anyone ave confirmation that this is happening ?


----------



## MissResha (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

brushes

and maybe some shadows


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Here is my list

- 109
- brush cleanser
- all the matte2 e/s, except the pink one


----------



## Tainaeyez (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

The blog below states that the friends and family sale is June 11-16th. MAC Cosmetics - Friends and Family Sale - June 11-16 | Miss Chic Geek


----------



## nichollecaren (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tainaeyez* 

 
_The blog below states that the friends and family sale is June 11-16th. MAC Cosmetics - Friends and Family Sale - June 11-16 | Miss Chic Geek_

 

thats last year's sale -it says " VALID THROUGH 6/16/08 IN M•A•C STORES AND ONLY ON 6/16/08 "


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Sable e/s agreed- rarely does a color come along that I LOVE


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Hmmm... so are we having this sale or not?
I really dont need to spend more money, but its so cool to have a sale.
I would deffinatly get
MSFN in Medium Plus (staple for me)
All That Glitters e/s
Stars & Rokets e/s
Sable e/s (maybe)
Creme de Nude l/s
Empty quad
and probably something else too.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

This thread is great... so Now I know what I have to fight people over haha!

I need brushes 
129 Powder/ Blush
134 Powder
168 Large Angled Contour
187 Duo Fibre
188 Small Duo Fibre
217 Blending
219 Pencil
239 Eye shader
316 Lip Brush

And Nude lipstick and liner and blush...


----------



## myzleelee (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mindy!* 

 
_forgive my ignorance but what is a F&F sale?_

 


friends and family.... they give 20=25% off some restrictions apply...hth


----------



## tepa1974 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I actually already started my "mental list":

pro pan palette
219
227
pro pan refills: humid, grain, mylar, concrete, corduroy
maybe the 187


----------



## Elusive21 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I'll be getting all the basic neutral eyeshadows for me neutral pallette:

Vanilla
Shroom
Nylon
Naked Lunch
Soft Brown
Wedge (or Cork) (which one is better?)
Shadowy Lady
Sumptuous Olive

2 pro pan pallettes

I might get a brush or 2 as well. I noticed that a lot of you girls have included brushes in your list.


----------



## AmandDUR (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

oooh i dont know! i need to make a list though so i cant snatch things before they sell out.


----------



## MUALindsay (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I'll be in Vegas 6/14-6/19.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

My MA said it is supossedly going to be June 10-14


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My MA said it is supossedly going to be June 10-14_

 
Does she know if it's gonna be 25% or 15% this time?


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

25 pleaaseeee


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I'm hoping it's 25% off like they did back in January.


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I'll be in Vegas 6/14-6/19._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_When are you going? Wouldn't it be funny if we were on the same plane from Seattle to Las Vegas. I am going to be there June 12-16._

 
I'll be in Vegas June 7-12!  Dang, it would have been fun to go MAC pro-hauling with someone!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I'll be in Vegas 6/14-6/19._

 
Cool!  Are you getting married?  I was just wondering due to the countdown on your signature.  If so congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_I'll be in Vegas June 7-12!  Dang, it would have been fun to go MAC pro-hauling with someone!_

 
That would have been so fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really hope that the F&F sale is June 10-14!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I didnt buy a new leather purse today b/c of the rumored sale.... I will be so mad if they dont have a sale and I missed out on that Leather bag which was on SALE itself... haha.. But MAC trumps the purse...I can use those hundreds in a better way...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

If the sale is on June 10-14, I hope I don't have to work on the 13th so I can do my haul. I don't have time on the 10th-12th because of work and on the 14th, I like to just chill at home on my day off and do nothing.


----------



## stacyadams (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

So the discount applies to in store too? I normally just purchase online. If so, HOW AWESOME!! 

another question, if you have a pro card can you combine the discount???


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I just did a MAC Chat: 
Zia: last question... Rumor has it that there is a Friends and Family sale from June 10th to 14th... how valid is that?
 Stacey: I do not have confirmation, but I recommend registering with our site so that you will be notified of any sales.
 Stacey: To sign up, simply click here to enter your email address in the lower left corner of the site.
 Zia: I'm registered....if they were to have a sale how much in advance would they notify the public 
 Stacey: Generally around 1 day.



SAD>>>> they each give me that blah blah blah answer.. I need confirmation! haha


----------



## Christina983 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I gotta save up more now that its so close!

excitement!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_I just did a MAC Chat: 
Zia: last question... Rumor has it that there is a Friends and Family sale from June 10th to 14th... how valid is that?
    Stacey: I do not have confirmation, but I recommend registering with our site so that you will be notified of any sales.
    Stacey: To sign up, simply click here to enter your email address in the lower left corner of the site.
    Zia: I'm registered....if they were to have a sale how much in advance would they notify the public 
    Stacey: Generally around 1 day.



SAD>>>> they each give me that blah blah blah answer.. I need confirmation! haha_

 
I did a live chat too and they told me the same thing. Let's just cross our fingers for this!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

they must be so sick of us asking...I harass them everytime!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

A butt load of e/s haha


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

They know... its not like you just plan a HUGE nationwide and online sale in 24 hours..... haha We need to wear them down......


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

I wanna know when it's gonna be. MAC - please tell us!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Next Mac FF Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_.....I just found a same question asked a few threads down from mine so sorry.
But if anyone says search for this first in future before making a thread.Just to let you know that for whatever reason everytime ive done a search it say fatal error and wont let me or it just randomly logs me out.And dont really have the time to sift through 50 threads lol_

 
There is probably a temporary technical glitch.  In the future, if you utilize the advanced search function, you don't have to search through a large amount of threads.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Is the sale in the stores also? For some reason I thought last time it was online only. Anyone know?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

lipsticks! i'm trying out bolder colors. maybe show orchid or something bright.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_I have too many brushes...so def not those although its a good idea for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This probably will be my list:
Creme D'Nude lipstick
Violet Pigment
Phloof e/s

But I mainly want some more blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peaches
Fleur Power

....and maybe on a mission? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to see how it looks on me in person. I tend to stay from plum blushes cause they don't flatter my NW 25-30 skin...but this looks so pretty._

 
I am in love with on a mission, but I am a brown girl so...but it's beautiful!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Is the sale in the stores also? For some reason I thought last time it was online only. Anyone know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Last year, the sale was in stores also. This year should be the same.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Not very much.
I don't NEED anything and that's a good thing, seeing as I don't have too much money.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

IF i have money.. Foundations i guess.. maybe a brush.. I would love to go to the pro store and get some pro items.... If...


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

-Vanilla Pigment
-SFF NW20 and NW25
-MSF Natural Medium Dark
-Dipdown eyeliner


----------



## soco210 (Jun 5, 2009)

The Gloss Menagerie <---- says the sale will be the 16-18th and will be 20% off!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2009)

holy fucking shit!!!!

ok. sry to ask agian, but does this also apply to the pro products aswell?


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soco210* 

 
_The Gloss Menagerie <---- says the sale will be the 16-18th and will be 20% off!!_

 
I can't wait!!!


----------



## fintia (Jun 5, 2009)

weeeee


----------



## iShadow (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_holy fucking shit!!!!

ok. sry to ask agian, but does this also apply to the pro products aswell?_

 
I don't think so, but I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anybody know if it will be in stores also, or online only again?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Does anybody know if it will be in stores also, or online only again?_

 
It was also in stores last year not just online.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Does anybody know if it will be in stores also, or online only again?_

 
My Pro store said they have not heard anything at all about it ... So I am thinking it is a online...I think when they do it in store they have to offer the Pro Discount on top of it....so they prob won't...But maybe, I hope. But maybe MAC employees will be able to get their discount since they can order from Mac.com now


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_holy fucking shit!!!!

ok. sry to ask agian, but does this also apply to the pro products aswell?_

 
It should apply to the Pro products that are listed on Mac.com...the pro pans etc...I just don't think it will apply at MACPro.com


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It should apply to the Pro products that are listed on Mac.com...the pro pans etc...I just don't think it will apply at MACPro.com_

 
  aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was hoping to get some pro pigments and shadows! Oh well, i won't be too bummed out! It's 20% off!!! woot!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_Ohh sable e/s is amazinggggg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its so pretty and looks beautiful on everybody...get it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did a few days ago


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Ok, revised list!

188 brush, more fix +, 15 pan (all for sure)

the undecides are; vanilla pigment, frankly scarlet in the pan,  creme de violet pan, satin taupe pan, rice paper pan, 209, Melon pigment
full filled plushglass


----------



## alka1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I really hope MAC doesn't have this sale.. because i'm already planning on buying a bunch of things from the bobbi brown sale on june 6th! and stila is having another sale until june 17th.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

I can't write down my list, it will scare me


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Post card posted 16-18th US and Canada 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/m...online-141293/

Pamela you look hot love the new Avatar


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Ill definitely get Honey Light highlighting powder.... but I'm trying to avoid too much other stuff because Colour Craft is going to be big for me.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/m...online-141293/


wohoooo!


----------



## franimal (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Here's my list so far:

Naked Honey Skin Salve $18.50                      
2 Naked Honey fragrances $45
4 e/s pro palettes $48          
Newly Minted e/s $14.50
Plushblack plushlashx2 $24 
Brownette plushlash $12
studio sculpt foundation $28
gold deposit msf $27
soft n gentle msf $27
msf natural x2 $50
168 angled contour brush $32
prr lipglass $14
pollinator e/s $14.50
buckwheat e/s $14.50
studio sculpt concealer $16.50
One of the naked honey highlight powders $24.50
191 square foundation brush $32
queen bee l/g $14
waveline fluidline $15
214 short shader $23

total: $494
-20% (98.80)
= $395.20


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

^^Take another 5% off...the discount is 25%!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

my list so far:
15x eyeshadow palette $12
Blush palette $12
Instant Gold Lustreglass $14
Trace Gold blush pan $15
MSFN Medium $25

total is $78
-25% discount 
total = $58.50

I'll probably add more to the list!


----------



## Liya2007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ It's 20% off!!! woot!_

 
It's 25%


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 7, 2009)

woops! ^ my mistake! i was quoting old information


----------



## soco210 (Jun 7, 2009)

yup I just saw on ST that its 25!!!  betterrrrrrrrrrr lol the dates are right though!


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 7, 2009)

:happydanc  e:


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_holy fucking shit!!!!
_

 

Signed, Mochahantas!!


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

So far:
Hot planet Duo 
Moon River Duo
Humid e/s
Mulch e/s
Orange e/s
227
219
109
Viva Glam Vi l/g
Lychee Lux l/g
Blotting Powder
=212.00
-25%
=159.00

I'm trying to get it down to 100.00 (or less). We'll see what makes the cut.


----------



## Civies (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_Viva Glam Vi l/g_

 
From what I know Viva Glam is excluded from this sale (and all sales) because it's proceeds gos to AIDS


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 8, 2009)

it's going to be an online 25% off in USA & canada only... code: SUMO available on June 16-18... according to this MAC Sumo sale!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Right now, I've got...

15x e/s palette $12
Goldmine e/s pan $11
Plum Dressing e/s pan $11
Expensive Pink e/s pan $11
Sketch e/s pan $11
Plushlash Mascara $12
Blacktrack Fluidline $15
Macroviolet Fluidline $15
Lychee Luxe l/g $14
Venetian lustre/g $14

$126
- 25% ($31.50) = $94.50

I'll probably be taking some stuff off when Naked Honey comes out though, I'm pretty sure I want all the l/g. Maybe all the e/s too. >__>


----------



## sandeescooper (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_it's going to be an online 25% off in USA & canada only... code: SUMO available on June 16-18... according to this MAC Sumo sale!_

 


HURRAY!! I will let my frds know and get ready for it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the info!! YEAH!!


----------



## chilwah (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been eying a couple of blushes, this is the perfect excuse to buy them!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Brush haul time!


----------



## Ange1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

My ever changing List so far:

(Buying my first e/s!!!! yay!!!) Pan e/s - $88

crease - sketch, humid 
lid - swimming, starsandrockets, and electric eel
highlight- blac type, shroom, ricepaper

15 pan pallet $ 12.50

Funtabulous d/g $18.00

Total = 118.50

- 29.63 (25%)

= 88.88

Question: I think I might add Twinks and Sketch to the list. If I get the shadowy lady quad do I need either of them, only one of them, etc....?


----------



## makeba (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

my list changes so much but so far i think i am getting
15 shadow pallette
vanilla pigment
humid e/s pan
on a mission blush (if applies)
contrast e/s pan
a highlight e/s that i have not decided on yet, maybe ricepaper

edit: see i told ya how much my list can change. i saw erine1881 fotd and was like i got to cop that. so my list stands like so
vibrant grape e/s
gold rebel gloss
bronzescape solar bits
#2 lashes
15 shadow pallette
night manoeuvres e/s


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 8, 2009)

*Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

Because right now, I have a comprehensive shopping cart that I am extremely happy and content with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wondering if MAC will clear carts... Have they in the past?

Also, do the sale start RIGHT at midnight? Because I plan on being at the computer at 12:00 AM on the 16th like this --->


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

I've never had them clear my cart no matter what was going on, only thing that ever changes is if something in my cart goes out of stock.....


----------



## Arwai (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

I think I will go make a cart so I can be ready for the sale.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

Has the sale been confirmed?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*





I just made my cart and it's at $293, not including Naked Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I HAVE TO cut down my list, but I really don't see anything I want to take off


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-.LadyKay** 

 
_There was just one at the Bay if you got a letter!._

 
Letter?  What letter?!  How did you get this letter?!?

Or was it just for that location... =T


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

guys, I missed the sale last year. Did they also have free shipping on top of the sale? Depending on how much shipping is, it might not be worth it for me :/


----------



## kyoto (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Letter?  What letter?!  How did you get this letter?!?

Or was it just for that location... =T_

 
I love your avatar.  She's so cute!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

yep! 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...f-sale-137833/


----------



## pmjc69 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_guys, I missed the sale last year. Did they also have free shipping on top of the sale? Depending on how much shipping is, it might not be worth it for me :/_

 

I believed u get free shipping whenever you reach the $60 purchase, like how they always had it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pmjc69* 

 
_I believed u get free shipping whenever you reach the $60 purchase, like how they always had it._

 
Cool, in that case I shall go wild


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know if I should be excited or not. I have no money but I want so much lolz. Maybe I can convince myself since there is a sale, I can buy "some" things.


----------



## User38 (Jun 8, 2009)

25% but online only.. lol, the site will crash again!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 8, 2009)

....read another thread.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

I have 4 things in my cart right now and going to put a little bit more.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

It'll probably be a good idea to put more in case lots of stuff become out of stock.  At least you won't have to start scrambling for what to buy.  Of course if it's all in stock and you  have a huge list, your in trouble, lol.


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 8, 2009)

This is awesome, but kinda dangerous at the same time!  I'm trying to plan my wish-list so that I don't let myself go crazy lol  This one is definitely going to be revised many times!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Ok, so i don't want to start a whole new thread, but please help! 

Which of the two "skunk brushes" should i get? the bigger or smaller one?

And what is the difference between the 217, 224 and 222 eye brushes? I want to get brushes with this sale, but need your expert advice!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

You should definitely get the big one, the 187...I use it way more often than the 188.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

My ever changing list ( Gotta dip into my savings, I've no job yet)
Eversun BPB $18.00
Fix Plus $17.00
231 $17.50
Not sure if I want Gold Desposit MSF though
4 pan quad


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

129 brush please


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Has the sale been confirmed?_

 
Jennifer where you been ... On vacation in Paris


----------



## Yushimi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

No they will not. Not that I know of. 

If I'm correct, the items in the cart are only remembered because of the Cookies on your computer/laptop/tablet/etc.  Just do not clear your Cookies lolz. Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure that's correct. (Best not to clear history too)


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 9, 2009)

is this 25% off each individual item or the all together final cost?


----------



## monter (Jun 9, 2009)

I believe it's off the total, but before tax.

(Wouldn't it be the same if it was off the total or off each individual?)


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2009)

^ it certainly would.


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 9, 2009)

I got the card in the mail yesterday -- this sale is official!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Online only - 25% off on June 16 - 18. Valid on shipments in the US & Canada. 
Not valid on Viva Glam products or in combination with any other offer or discounts. (but I'm assuming free shipping on orders over $60 as usual).


----------



## Ethereal_Jane (Jun 9, 2009)

So this is the first time I've experienced a MAC sale like this, and I want to get a bunch of eyeshadow in pans and an empty MAC pallette. How fast does stuff sell out? Should I be ready to check out at 12:01a on the 16th? If the stuff I'm getting is from the permanent collection, should I be concerned?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Suppose MAC has a F&F Sale in June... What will you pick up?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Ok, so i don't want to start a whole new thread, but please help! 

Which of the two "skunk brushes" should i get? the bigger or smaller one?

And what is the difference between the 217, 224 and 222 eye brushes? I want to get brushes with this sale, but need your expert advice!!!_

 
I would recommend the 188 if you are using it for liquid foundation. You get more precise control, IMO.  I would recommend the 187 if you are using it for all over face powder, blush or highlighting.  

The 224 is fluffier/bigger than the 222.  If you have a small lid/crease area, then go with the 222.  The 224 will blend out a bit better as it is bigger and fluffier.  The 217 is just a good blending brush for any part of the eye.   I like working with a crease brush and a blending brush.  The crease brush is more for application of colour, whereas the blending brush is to soften that colour into a smooth blend.  So I would say go with the 222 or 224 (depending on lid/crease size) and the 217.

HTH


----------



## catemoody (Jun 9, 2009)

the code 'sumo' is actually working right now, taking 25% off on the canadian site. 
not sure if i should place a order right now


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_the code 'sumo' is actually working right now, taking 25% off on the canadian site. 
not sure if i should place a order right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
are you serious? Maybe we should order before it gets crazy...


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so excited!
My nice mommy agreed to buy me some stuff! I hope nothing sells out too quickly so everybody can get what they need.

I'm off to fill my cart 8D


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_the code 'sumo' is actually working right now, taking 25% off on the canadian site. 
not sure if i should place a order right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WHAT!?
Can you actually make the order?


----------



## catemoody (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_WHAT!?
Can you actually make the order?_

 
well it goes all the way to the step 'confirm order'
so they couldn't really charge me anymore than what the confirmation said. 
deff might order a few things this week!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_are you serious? Maybe we should order before it gets crazy..._

 
I'm thinking the same thing!  I just did a test run and yup, inputting the 'sumo' promo code is working on the cdn site.  i feel so unprepared though because i haven't formulated a final list of what i want yet, lol.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_well it goes all the way to the step 'confirm order'
so they couldn't really charge me anymore than what the confirmation said. 
deff might order a few things this week!_

 
Hmmm, I wonder if it would actually let you go through with it though.
I hope not too many people find out about it if it does let people order :/


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm, something funny just occurred.  I not-so-randomly put the naked honey fragrance into my shopping bag and when I used the code through my pseudo checkout, it showed the discount taken off on the subtotal, but for one reason or another, when I clicked on 'save for later' I got a message that said that my purchase total was not enough for the sumo code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Apparently there might be a required amount for the code to work?  I'm a bit confused now, hmm.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_Hmm, something funny just occurred.  I not-so-randomly put the naked honey fragrance into my shopping bag and when I used the code through my pseudo checkout, it showed the discount taken off on the subtotal, but for one reason or another, when I clicked on 'save for later' I got a message that said that my purchase total was not enough for the sumo code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently there might be a required amount for the code to work?  I'm a bit confused now, hmm._

 
I doubt there would be a minimum price to spend before using the code, not sure though!
It might just do that because yu aren't supposed to be able to use the code yet


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

this is all so confusing. I have a shopping bag kinda ready to go but I still need more time to edit stuff :/ maybe I order tomorrow morning...


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_this is all so confusing. I have a shopping bag kinda ready to go but I still need more time to edit stuff :/ maybe I order tomorrow morning..._

 
I'm curious to see what will happen!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, here is  my list..PLEASE help me cut it down, mmk?!

Refined Golden, I have a bronzer-do I neeed this?
Strobe Liquid
NC30 SFF-must have

Just a Pinch backup-I use it a lot, do I really need a b/u, it doesn't seem like  a lot of product to me

E/S Pans
Contrast-must
Soft Brown-must
Ricepaper
Deep Truth
Jest-what is similar?
Copperplate? 
Foundation pump-must
E/S palette x 2
Blush palette x 2
Dazzlelight?
Parfait Amour
Satin Taupe
Freshwater
Plus Naked Honey

So what could I live without? I'm weak with no willpower, help me out


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay, my cart is filled.

Now, the waiting...


----------



## eskae (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I'm just gonna pick up a few pans of blush:
Blushbaby, Trace Gold, Plum Foolery

I must save up for the CC collection!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

My list so far issss

Eye Pallet                         9.00
Blush Pallet                    9.00

217                                         16.87

Plumage                            8.25
Swimming                      8.25
Juxt                                        8.25
Sketch                                8.25

Deja Rose                    19.87

Frankly Scarlet              11.25
Raizin                              11.25

Total comes to about $110.24!
Anything I don't need or do need?





 I'm so excited


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 9, 2009)

I just used the offer code on the Canadian site and got free shipping with my order!  Woooot!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_I just used the offer code on the Canadian site and got free shipping with my order!  Woooot!_

 
Ok, I'm gonna order now, thank you


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 9, 2009)

Code will NOT work for me on the American site ;-;


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Ok, here is my list..PLEASE help me cut it down, mmk?!

Refined Golden, I have a bronzer- skip unless you like the packaging of SW or the one you own is matte 
Strobe Liquid- buy! 
NC30 SFF-must have
Just a Pinch backup-buy

E/S Pans
Contrast-must
Soft Brown-must
Ricepaper-buy 
Deep Truth-buy 
Jest-what is similar? -hush,naked lunch (lighter), and RR peach one 
Copperplate?-buy 
Foundation pump-must
E/S palette x 2-you get just get one for now 
Blush palette x 2-same as above 
Dazzlelight?-skip if you have ricepaper
Parfait Amour-skip for now 
Satin Taupe-buy 
Freshwater-buy, it's great with deep truth
Plus Naked Honey-skip 

So what could I live without? I'm weak with no willpower, help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope that helps, I didn't take out too much because you have a great must haves list going.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

So I just placed my order with MAC Canada:

242 brush
Artifact p/p
Clear lipglass (my second tube)
Honeylove l/s
Snob l/s
Creme de Miel e/s

I used the 25% off code and got free shipping yay!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the input


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 9, 2009)

What!!!, 

the code had better work for us in us. What's the code again.

Pamela, Dazzlelight is a must.

not so freshwater unless you live for blues, but I would just advise going for broke. 

Buy it all.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know about the Canadian MAC's shipping policy, but normally if you order over $60 worth of MAC products on the US site, you get free shipping, no promo code needed.  The 25% F&FS is going to happen June 16-18th. HTH!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I don't know about the Canadian MAC's shipping policy, but normally if you order over $60 worth of MAC products on the US site, you get free shipping, no promo code needed.  The 25% F&FS is going to happen June 16-18th. HTH!!!_

 
It's orders of over $75 for Canada.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_
I used the 25% off code and got free shipping yay!_

 
So did you get 25% off of your order or just free shipping??


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Here you go Pamela, I edited your wishlist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feedback in bold.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Ok, here is  my list..PLEASE help me cut it down, mmk?!

Refined Golden, I have a bronzer-do I neeed this? *NO*
Strobe Liquid - *I personally don't like this*
NC30 SFF-must have

Just a Pinch backup-I use it a lot, do I really need a b/u, it doesn't seem like  a lot of product to me

E/S Pans
Contrast-must
Soft Brown-must
Ricepaper *No, There are better highlights out there IMO *
Deep Truth
Jest-what is similar?
Copperplate? *Must have for me*
Foundation pump-must
E/S palette x 2
Blush palette x 2
Dazzlelight? *I prefer All that Glitters*
Parfait Amour *Poor colour payoff on me*
Satin Taupe
Freshwater *Must have for me, most used e/s*
Plus Naked Honey

So what could I live without? I'm weak with no willpower, help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_So did you get 25% off of your order or just free shipping??_

 
I got 25% off and the free shipping


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 9, 2009)

it does not work on the us site

Shadowlady, could you do a copy past of your order receipt with the confirmation or name hidden or course and let us see this. 

I am fuming. I want the code to work here, I tried sumo and SUMO.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ Here you go, I think this is the first time MAC has been nicer to Canadians, lol!

















 242 Shader Brush
                             Size: 16 cm
CA$27.50     1 CA$27.50   



 Paint Pot


Shade: Artifact
 CA$20.00     1 CA$20.00   



 Clear Lipglass
                             Size: 15 ml / 0.5 US oz
CA$16.50     1 CA$16.50   



 Lipstick


Shade: Honeylove
 CA$16.50     1 CA$16.50   



 Lipstick


Shade: Snob
 CA$16.50     1 CA$16.50   



 Eye Shadow


Shade: Créme de Miel





 Limited Edition
CA$17.00     1 CA$17.00   



                  Subtotal:       CA$114.00                                                   Friends and Family Discount:                                         CA$28.52                                                     Shipping/Handling:       CA$0.00 (FREE STANDARD)                           Tax (13.000%)   CA$11.13             Total:       CA$96.61                 



        If you have any questions in the meantime, please reply to this email or call us at 1-800-387-6707.           M·A·C Cosmetics Online Customer Service     
[email protected]


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I got 25% off and the free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is the order pending or has it been processed already? That's crazy that the code is working so far in advance. Thank goodness the few of you informed us or this otherwise I'll probably be picking up leftovers come June 16.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I got 25% off and the free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oohhhh lucky you!!!  thanks for clarifying that!! i can't wait until the sale happens over here.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 9, 2009)

, HAPPY FOR CANADIEN MAC ADDICTS.

Shadowy, go get more stuff before the rest of the board finds out, or they post on youtube because it is going to be nuts.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_Is the order pending or has it been processed already? That's crazy that the code is working so far in advance. Thank goodness the few of you informed us or this otherwise I'll probably be picking up leftovers come June 16._

 
Where does it say if it's pending or not? Sorry it's my first time ordering MAC online so I'm kinda ignorant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I got my confirmation email though


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_















, HAPPY FOR CANADIEN MAC ADDICTS.

Shadowy, go get more stuff before the rest of the board finds out, or they post on youtube because it is going to be nuts._

 
lol, I'll leave some for the American MAC addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't even supposed to spend anything on F&F but I caved! I have no will power
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No MAC until September!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 9, 2009)

They have to honor it, anyway. Actually this could do harm to us in US, because is it the same warehouse in NY. 

Someone at MAC Tech, is probably being fired right now for our pleasure.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Btw, I just found out through testing the code that you will get free shipping as long as you hit the minimum purchase required *before the discount* which is awesome! I thought initially the total have to reach the purchase minimum after the discount is applied.


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 9, 2009)

I am sooooo jealous of you guys in canada right now!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 9, 2009)

I did a chat and MAC Canada gets shipped from Toronto not New York, whew! I was scared there for a min that we would end up with crappy left overs


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I did a chat and MAC Canada gets shipped from Toronto not New York, whew! I was scared there for a min that we would end up with crappy left overs_

 





 My online orders come from Toronto. So no need to panic!


----------



## Civies (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay so I'm kind of scared to order. What if MAC says that since it was a mistake on their part they won't give us the 25% off ? LOL


----------



## couturesista (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Okay so I'm kind of scared to order. What if MAC says that since it was a mistake on their part they won't give us the 25% off ? LOL_

 
What
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?? April is long gone, ain't no fools up in here, place that order girl!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 9, 2009)

My cart has some basic essentials. I never tried Studio Fix Fluid so that's on the list along with

263 brush
Reflects Glitter (never tried it, but I want some shiny shiny)
Blot Powder
Stud eyebrow pencil


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Where does it say if it's pending or not? Sorry it's my first time ordering MAC online so I'm kinda ignorant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I got my confirmation email though_

 
If you go to "account" and then under order status click "view." But don't worry, I'm sure like Face2Mac mentioned they would have to honour it regardless.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Okay so I'm kind of scared to order. What if MAC says that since it was a mistake on their part they won't give us the 25% off ? LOL_

 
No...I'm sure they'll honour it!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_My cart has some basic essentials. I never tried Studio Fix Fluid so that's on the list along with

263 brush
Reflects Glitter (never tried it, but I want some shiny shiny)
Blot Powder
* Stud eyebrow pencil*_

 
Have you tried this brow pencil? I'm really tempted to give it a try if it's not too dark.


----------



## Civies (Jun 9, 2009)

Damnit why don't they have the refill of satin taupe >: (!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_Have you tried this brow pencil? I'm really tempted to give it a try if it's not too dark._

 
Yes, I use it all the time! I'm Nc50 with black hair so it's not to dark for me. The trick is not to start outlining ur brows at the beginning but midway of ur brows and then fill in, I think this looks more natural. I hope I explained that clearly


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

^Thank you! I did a live chat to ask an MA if I should go with stud or spiked pencil, she said stud and that the spiked brow pencil is lighter of the 2. I found that odd because from looking at the 2 shades on the site I would think that stud is the lighter of the 2.


----------



## Civies (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my first time ordering online and ....... MAC DOESN'T ACCEPT PAYPAL ? WHAT'S THIS ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_If you go to "account" and then under order status click "view." But don't worry, I'm sure like Face2Mac mentioned they would have to honour it regardless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok, so under status it says: At this time, order status is not available online for shipments within Canada. To check the status of your order, please call 1-800-387-6707".

I'm gonna call customer service and see :/


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ok, so under status it says: At this time, order status is not available online for shipments within Canada. To check the status of your order, please call 1-800-387-6707".

I'm gonna call customer service and see :/_

 

mac.ca takes longer to process ALOT longer then the US site and they never give any info about when it has been shipped or not or a tracking number




i just placed my order !!! but i thought the first time my stuff didnt get processed so i went and did everything again just to go and check my email and got confirmation from both!! yikes i tried calling them but it was useless hopefully they can stop one of those orders


----------



## pampie (Jun 9, 2009)

yay! i just placed my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the canadian mac site doesn't show you the tracking of your package, but when last time when i made an order and it was taking awhile, i called mac and they gave me the tracking number with fedex


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 9, 2009)

dare I try it? I, like you Saadeh was so not going to participate in the SUMO sale (muhahaha that sounds funny) but I am so effing itching on ordering some Naked Honey sight unseen, plus some perm stuff I've been lemming!! BAD HANNAH! Will assess my cart!


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 9, 2009)

I wish you could order MAC online from Sweden.....


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 9, 2009)

US Site: 

The offer code sumo is not valid.
The offer code sumo is not valid.
The offer code sumo is not valid.

maccosmetics.com "Dammit, woman, leave us alone".


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there a shadow that is a Dupe for Violet Pigment? Rose pigment or Melon pigment?

I just want make sure im not ordering something i already have! Thanks!


----------



## Civies (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if we can use MAC gift cards to purchase online via phone ?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 9, 2009)

BAH bags are not included for the discount. poo


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_dare I try it? I, like you Saadeh was so not going to participate in the SUMO sale (muhahaha that sounds funny) but I am so effing itching on ordering some Naked Honey sight unseen, plus some perm stuff I've been lemming!! BAD HANNAH! Will assess my cart!_

 
I have no self control
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...At first I was gonna get nothig, then I decided to get only the 242 brush, and then you see my cart!!!

Join me on the dark side Hannah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...let us know what you get


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2009)

opps double post!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Does anyone know if we can use MAC gift cards to purchase online via phone ?_

 
not on the canadian site / phone. i duno if your ordering from their or not.


----------



## Civies (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_not on the canadian site / phone. i duno if your ordering from their or not._

 
JFLDSLDj lsjdfljsFD 

God damnit. Yeah I am ordering from the Canadian site.

Anyone know if there's another way that I can order online from the site without a credit card ? >_>"
I really wanna join in on the sale .. lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 9, 2009)

#242 is a good brush. I work with that brush more than the 239. I can do my who eye with it. maybe it was because it was my only brush when I got into mac.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay I'll share! *dark side here I come!* muahhahaa I really hope they don't "adjust" my order and remove the sale. I would be sad and not do it!

So I ordered:
-Honey Light highlight powder (I'm interested in it being not so shimmery, ie whats under the overspray)
-Salve (I've never tried a salve, so this is a first!)
-Pollinator e/s
-Buckwheat e/s
-Heat/Element duo mes
-Violet pigment

Refill pans in:
-Prussian
-Typographic 
-Sushi Flower
-Plum Dressing
-Nocturnelle

$168 and some change after the discount and with taxes. Such a steal (IMO!) saved $49!!! 

My mom is so going to give me dirty looks, I have a konad nail stamper/plates coming, an 8ty8 nailpolish haul, a sephora haul, one pkg to come from a Specktraette, and now this!!!

I think I should lock up my c.cards......aye!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Okay I'll share! *dark side here I come!* muahhahaa I really hope they don't "adjust" my order and remove the sale. I would be sad and not do it!

So I ordered:
-Honey Light highlight powder (I'm interested in it being not so shimmery, ie whats under the overspray)
-Salve (I've never tried a salve, so this is a first!)
-Pollinator e/s
-Buckwheat e/s
-Heat/Element duo mes
-Violet pigment

Refill pans in:
-Prussian
-Typographic 
-Sushi Flower
-Plum Dressing
-Nocturnelle

$168 and some change after the discount and with taxes. Such a steal (IMO!) saved $49!!! 

My mom is so going to give me dirty looks, I have a konad nail stamper/plates coming, an 8ty8 nailpolish haul, a sephora haul, one pkg to come from a Specktraette, and now this!!!

I think I should lock up my c.cards......aye!!_

 
awesom haul Hanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do they ever adjust orders? Again me being ignorant as I've never ordered online


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_JFLDSLDj lsjdfljsFD 

God damnit. Yeah I am ordering from the Canadian site.

Anyone know if there's another way that I can order online from the site without a credit card ? >_>"
I really wanna join in on the sale .. lol_

 
I just did a live chat...

*



*Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online.  Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
*



*Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Sara.  How may I assist you?
*Tanya: *Hi Sara, can I use gift cards to purchase on the website or through the phone?
*Sara: *Hi  Tanya!  Yes, you can use MAC Giftcards Online now.  Im not sure about phone orders though, so please confirm by calling MAC at 1-800-387-6707 (option 6).
*Tanya: *Thanks for your help!
*Sara: *Tanya, let me check something for you....
*Sara: *I just realized you are shopping from Canada...
*Sara: *Let me check if you can use Giftcards on the Canada site.  I know you can on the USA site.  Be right back.
*Tanya: *Thanks!
*Sara: *Tanya, I am very sorry for the wrong info I just gave you.  You can can't use Giftcards on the Canada site yet.  However, you can use it for phone orders: 1-800-387-6707 (option 6).
*Tanya: *Thanks for confirming!

So don't despair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I would call the number to double check before purchasing gift cards.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 9, 2009)

for me, they've never adjusted up, just for things sold out, they of course e-mail me and remove it. 

I'm the type of person though that wants to anticipate possibly bad news, then I'm not taken by surprise! (pessimist, but its weird, is it Libra-like to be also optimistic too?)

Way to go on your first online order!! Eeeeeee!!! fun!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_for me, they've never adjusted up, just for things sold out, they of course e-mail me and remove it._

 
They cancelled my order once. I ordered peppermint patti and 2 days later I received an e-mail saying they actually didn't have any left. But mind you, peppermint patti was a really popular item.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2009)

damnit!! theyre sold out of fix +!!!!


----------



## Civies (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_I just did a live chat...

*




*Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online.  Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
*



*Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Sara.  How may I assist you?
*Tanya: *Hi Sara, can I use gift cards to purchase on the website or through the phone?
*Sara: *Hi  Tanya!  Yes, you can use MAC Giftcards Online now.  Im not sure about phone orders though, so please confirm by calling MAC at 1-800-387-6707 (option 6).
*Tanya: *Thanks for your help!
*Sara: *Tanya, let me check something for you....
*Sara: *I just realized you are shopping from Canada...
*Sara: *Let me check if you can use Giftcards on the Canada site.  I know you can on the USA site.  Be right back.
*Tanya: *Thanks!
*Sara: *Tanya, I am very sorry for the wrong info I just gave you.  You can can't use Giftcards on the Canada site yet.  However, you can use it for phone orders: 1-800-387-6707 (option 6).
*Tanya: *Thanks for confirming!

So don't despair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I would call the number to double check before purchasing gift cards._

 
Thank you thank you thank you ! I hate anticipating .. god damnit why don't they open their lines until 10pm ?! This wait is killing me.

I did an online chat after too, and I asked if promo codes work and she said she's not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! SIGH . If it doesn't work I might have to cry.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_damnit!! theyre sold out of fix +!!!!_

 
Damnit they're sold out of prep and prime transparent finishing powder ! >: (


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 9, 2009)

Go Canadians!  Lucky you guys get your discount now.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Thank you thank you thank you ! I hate anticipating .. god damnit why don't they open their lines until 10pm ?! This wait is killing me.

I did an online chat after too, and I asked if promo codes work and she said she's not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! SIGH . If it doesn't work I might have to cry.



Damnit they're sold out of prep and prime transparent finishing powder ! >: (_

 
The promo code better work! I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use it. The only thing I would be concerned is since this code isn't supposed to work just yet they might make you place your order during the actual sale dates. Hell, just have them type in the code and no single question asked! lol


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_damnit!! theyre sold out of fix +!!!!_

 
There goes my lemming...but hopefully they'll restock in time.


----------



## Civies (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_The promo code better work! I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use it. The only thing I would be concerned is since this code isn't supposed to work just yet they might make you place your order during the actual sale dates. Hell, just have them type in the code and no single question asked! lol_

 
Lol I wish ! Agreed .. I don't see why we wouldn't be able to use it but you never know w/ MAC. I mean .. they don't accept Paypal afterall !

But seriously if I can't get this to work for me then I might cry because .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a new one at that) and I need to add tons of staples to my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 9, 2009)

wait wait wait


IS THIS SALE ON YET?? I HAVE NOT READ THE FIRST TEN PAGES. IM ABOUT TO PANIC. PLEASE TELL ME I STILL HAVE TIME. BEFORE I CRY. AND DIE. YEA. DIE. ITS THAT SERIOUS!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

I am so jealous of our neighbors up north, darn u Canadians! LOL

Resha: only in Canada


----------



## MissResha (Jun 9, 2009)

WOOO LORD THANKS GIRL

i was about to have a damn mental conniption


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_BAH bags are not included for the discount. poo_

 
Does it actually say that or did you find out the hard way when you ordered? Do you know if the brush roll is included?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 9, 2009)

it tells you before you submit your final order. ie apply the code, then red writing under the item says its not applicable, so full price. needless to say, i couldn't justify $35.50Cdn for a small makeup bag.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_Have you tried this brow pencil? I'm really tempted to give it a try if it's not too dark._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_^Thank you! I did a live chat to ask an MA if I should go with stud or spiked pencil, she said stud and that the spiked brow pencil is lighter of the 2. I found that odd because from looking at the 2 shades on the site I would think that stud is the lighter of the 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
stud is darker than spiked.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_This is my first time ordering online and ....... MAC DOESN'T ACCEPT PAYPAL ? WHAT'S THIS ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Anyone know if there's another way that I can order online from the site without a credit card ? >_>"
I really wanna join in on the sale .. lol_

 
you can only use credit cards.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Thank you thank you thank you ! I hate anticipating .. god damnit why don't they open their lines until 10pm ?! This wait is killing me.

I did an online chat after too, and I asked if promo codes work and she said she's not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! SIGH . If it doesn't work I might have to cry._

 
seeing as how the discount only applies online, i don't think it'll work over the phone.  i'm not sure tho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Does it actually say that or did you find out the hard way when you ordered? Do you know if the brush roll is included?_

 
since the brush roll is a bag, and bags don't qualify, it won't work on the brush roll.


----------



## pampie (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally something just for Canadians, it's bad enough we don't have CCOs here!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_stud is darker than spiked.

since the brush roll is a bag, and bags don't qualify, it won't work on the brush roll._

 
I thought that only applied to the summer bags? 

I really wanted to get that brush roll!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Jennifer where you been ... On vacation in Paris_

 
I wish lolz! I'm taking summer classes instead...boOoo. Did you miss me? lolz


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I thought that only applied to the summer bags? 

I really wanted to get that brush roll!_

 
I just tried it on the Canadian site and it totally let me apply the discount.  HTH!

(now you guys have me lemming a brush roll-- which I originally took out of my cart!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Will MAC Clear Our Online Shopping Carts for the F&F Sale?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I wish lolz! I'm taking summer classes instead...boOoo. Did you miss me? lolz_

 
Yeah I was just wondering why you were all late asking if the sale had been confirmed lol


----------



## alka1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_I just tried it on the Canadian site and it totally let me apply the discount.  HTH!

(now you guys have me lemming a brush roll-- which I originally took out of my cart!)_

 





 whew, I was only getting two things and the brush roll was one of them.. 

hm.. now I wonder if the carry-all bag is included


----------



## iShadow (Jun 10, 2009)

Ahhhh I'm planning on getting the brush roll too!


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_






 whew, I was only getting two things and the brush roll was one of them.. 

hm.. now I wonder if the carry-all bag is included_

 
It is on my computer!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_It is on my computer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 x10


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to keep posting product questions here but i've been looking for reviews of "Steal my heart" Lipglass from rose romance. Is it completely skipable? Is it similar to strawberry blond at all?


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_





 x10_

 
lol, too cute!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Lolz yeah....I'm usually more up-to-date but that's why I have you my love to fill me in


----------



## Lapis (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_JFLDSLDj lsjdfljsFD 

God damnit. Yeah I am ordering from the Canadian site.

Anyone know if there's another way that I can order online from the site without a credit card ? >_>"
I really wanna join in on the sale .. lol_

 
down load the paypal credit card plug in, it'll give you a credit card number that you can use


----------



## Civies (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay so I just called MAC .. and we CAN'T use MAC gift cards over the phone .. but they WILL accept promo codes if it applies to the online store too. They'll honour it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_down load the paypal credit card plug in, it'll give you a credit card number that you can use_

 

Thanks for the suggestion, the idea seems really cool ! I just did some quick research on it and it's not available anywhere else besides the US :\


----------



## catemoody (Jun 10, 2009)

update! code on canadian site now says 'invalid'
damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to order too!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_update! code on canadian site now says 'invalid'
damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just about to order too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They must have fixed it after seeing a few orders going through. Oh well, the 16th it is!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Okay so I just called MAC .. and we CAN'T use MAC gift cards over the phone .. but they WILL accept promo codes if it applies to the online store too. They'll honour it.




Thanks for the suggestion, the idea seems really cool ! I just did some quick research on it and it's not available anywhere else besides the US :\_

 
Well that sucks!


----------



## Civies (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_Well that sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it . Blehhhhhhh !


----------



## Lapis (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Thanks for the suggestion, the idea seems really cool ! I just did some quick research on it and it's not available anywhere else besides the US :\_

 
I'm sorry


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2009)

so my order status is "processing". Does that mean I'm safe now and will receive my stuff soon?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_so my order status is "processing". Does that mean I'm safe now and will receive my stuff soon?_


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



_

 





 I think I should call them...


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 10, 2009)

where does it say "processing"?  Mine says that order status is not available on the Canadian website, so I can call to get it... but on the web it just says "n/a"....


----------



## tiramisu (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't even tell me I missed a coupon code for a sale... I still order MAC stuff on occasion (no where near what I used to... I have anything and everything I could ever need... usually just order basics now.. lol)

I guess I should have logged back in to specktra... is anyone "old" still on here?!?  No one prolly remembers me...I'm gettin' old!!


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 10, 2009)

You didn't miss it, it's happening from the 16-18 of June (I think, see thread above), but for some reason the code was working on the Canadian site yesterday....    HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_Don't even tell me I missed a coupon code for a sale... I still order MAC stuff on occasion (no where near what I used to... I have anything and everything I could ever need... usually just order basics now.. lol)

I guess I should have logged back in to specktra... is anyone "old" still on here?!?  No one prolly remembers me...I'm gettin' old!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_where does it say "processing"?  Mine says that order status is not available on the Canadian website, so I can call to get it... but on the web it just says "n/a"...._

 
Did you order today? Mine said that the first day I ordered (yesterday) and today it says "processing". 

Btw, I just called MAC and they told me my stuff is being shipped today. I should receive it either Friday or Monday


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Did you order today? Mine said that the first day I ordered (yesterday) and today it says "processing". 

Btw, I just called MAC and they told me my stuff is being shipped today. I should receive it either Friday or Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no, I ordered yesterday....   weird....  OH, I just clicked something different, and it says processing!  oopss


 anyhoo, yay that yours is all good!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 10, 2009)

maccosmetics:
The offer code sumo is not valid.
and we fixed the canadian site too, apparently our IT guy wife is a addict of ours and typical woman convinced him to use the code for one hour but she kept saying " wait, just one more thing, one more thing" and he couldn't close it, but we got it,  so stop it, already.

Me:


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 10, 2009)

i hope when sumo works on the site for the real sale it will apply to the bags!! me likey zebra!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 10, 2009)

score i checked my c.card online and they only charged me 169 ish (i say ish as the details havent posted) so i got the discount!! yay for the canadians who were able to use it!!


----------



## Tainaeyez (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry about my last post....I posted the wrong information. I hope this can be a help.


MAC Cosmetics Friends and Family Sale 25% Off Everything lipsticks eyeshadows blush bronzer - SmartyPanties


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_maccosmetics:
The offer code sumo is not valid.
and we fixed the canadian site too, apparently our IT guy wife is a addict of ours and typical woman convinced him to use the code for one hour but she kept saying " wait, just one more thing, one more thing" and he couldn't close it, but we got it,  so stop it, already.

Me:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's one retarded excuse they gave you...


----------



## Civies (Jun 11, 2009)

To all you Ontario ladies .. do we pay tax when we order from the online MAC store ? This is my first time ordering so yeah .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA !


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_That's one retarded excuse they gave you..._

 
They didn't tell me anything that was a total joke on my part, and my active imagination.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_To all you Ontario ladies .. do we pay tax when we order from the online MAC store ? This is my first time ordering so yeah .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA !_

 
well, I didn't pay that much attention but I assumed we always pay tax, no exception, lol!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 11, 2009)

i feel like bursting. i cannot wait. i've got like 300 bucks worth of stuff in my shopping cart and it's gonna stay there til the 16th.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Me too! Free shipping, no tax, and 25% off? Heck yeah!

Is it bad that I keep adding things to my cart everytime I go to the website?


----------



## Civies (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_well, I didn't pay that much attention but I assumed we always pay tax, no exception, lol!_

 
Well hmm I'm not sure because when I order from US sites (Coastal Scents, Sigma) I don't pay tax. But since it's a Canadian site I'm not sure :O


----------



## MissResha (Jun 11, 2009)

i am ONLY buying brushes on this sale. i think everything else can wait (at least for me), but yea, im stocking up on brushes. those are the things i want the most and refuse to pay full price for LOL.


----------



## Civies (Jun 11, 2009)

So guys .. I found a way to purchase MAC online even if you don't have a credit card ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You can buy prepaid credit cards (Vanilla Mastercard, MyTreat Visa Gift Card) from places like Safeway, Shoppers, Rexall, Metro, 7-11, Mac's. Some are reloadable and some not. I think it's like $1 per transaction and there's a purchase fee of like $5 or something.  You can find more info here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I called MAC customer service and she verified that we CAN use these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. YAAAAAAAAAY I'm muy excited. 

Prepaid Credit Cards - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

@ Resha, I'm just starting out, and I know people say that good brushes are more important than good products but .. I don't know I feel like getting more eyeshadows than brushes !

My list so far 
- 217 brush
- shroom e/s refill
- amber lights e/s refill
- woodwinked e/s refill
- sumptuous olive e/s refill
- buckwheat e/s
- instant gold l/g
- hush ccb
- peachykeen blush
- 15 e/s palette

I will probably add creme d'nude l/s and maybe queen bee l/g. or creme de miel e/s. or pollinator e/s. or all. God damnit I hate you MAC ! You're destroying my wallet. 

Anyone have any suggestions on what else I should get ? I was thinking of getting a studio fix fluid foundation but I don't have an exact match, and I don't want to go to my store and ask for someone to match me without buying anything lol !


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_
Anyone have any suggestions on what else I should get ? I was thinking of getting a studio fix fluid foundation but I don't have an exact match, and I don't want to go to my store and ask for someone to match me without buying anything lol !_

 
You can totally get matched without buying anything! Just go there, get matched and ask for samples of foundations so you can try them at home.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_guys, I missed the sale last year. Did they also have free shipping on top of the sale? Depending on how much shipping is, it might not be worth it for me :/_

 
It's $75 in Canada.


----------



## Civies (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_You can totally get matched without buying anything! Just go there, get matched and ask for samples of foundations so you can try them at home._

 
I feel bad though ! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 11, 2009)

I keep checking the traincases thread putting stuff in my cart.

So far, I have covered brushes, e/s,  lipgloss, Style Warriors and Naked honey but I have yet to cover blushes and lipsticks. Oh Dear.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 11, 2009)

my stuff got shipped out today !!! lol im so glad they didn't cancel my order

this is what  i got

150 Brush
Teal Pigment
Studio Tech foundation
Tiltt eyeshadow in pan
Nehur eyeshadow in pan
Moons Reflection in pan
Shimmermoss eyeshadow in pan
Shale eyeshadow in pan

 yeahh i went a little crazy with the eyeshadows me and my mom are going to share them like i need more eyeshadows i already have like 50 lol


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I keep checking the traincases thread putting stuff in my cart.

So far, I have covered brushes, e/s, lipgloss, Style Warriors and Naked honey but I have yet to cover blushes and lipsticks. Oh Dear._

 

lol that traincase thread is trouble i try to stay away from there


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_They didn't tell me anything that was a total joke on my part, and my active imagination._

 
Gotcha! Man I'm gullible...lol


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_To all you Ontario ladies .. do we pay tax when we order from the online MAC store ? This is my first time ordering so yeah .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA !_

 
Yes MAC charges us whatever the local tax is.


----------



## monter (Jun 11, 2009)

So far I am definitely getting:

Eyepencil sharpener (I thought I had one, but I don't, lol)
Electric Eel pan
Freshwater pan
Humid pan
Bitter pan
Stars 'n Rockets pan
Club pan
A couple of palettes
Buzz l/g

Might be getting:
Baby Sparks d/g
Like Venus d/g
Smile d/g
Wonderstruck (I'm almost out!)
Vibrant Grape
Gorgeous Gold pan
Deep Truth pan
Passionate pan
Cranberry pan
All That Glitters pan
Parfait Amour pan
Creme de Violet pan

I still need to go to the freestanding by me and swatch Swimming, Steamy, and Juxt to see if they're different enough from my Gulf Stream and Warm Chill to justify getting. I need to go swatch Moon's Reflection to see how the color payoff is on me, too. (Plus it's out of stock right now...) I have been lemming Creme d' Nude, too... but I need to try that on, I think, to see if it makes me look corpse-like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've also been wanting Beauty Marked and Shadowy Lady, but I'm thinking those might make me look like I have black eyes...

..wow, that's a horribly massive list.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_my stuff got shipped out today !!! lol im so glad they didn't cancel my order

this is what i got


yeahh i went a little crazy with the eyeshadows me and my mom are going to share them like i need more eyeshadows i already have like 50 lol_

 
50 e/s.  If you stick around, you will have way more than 50 and you still won't think that is enough. It is a sickness around here, it spreads quickly.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_So far I am definitely getting:


I still need to go to the freestanding by me and swatch Swimming, Steamy, and Juxt to see if they're different enough from my Gulf Stream and Warm Chill to justify getting. 
..wow, that's a horribly massive list._

 
If you going for lime green, go for the Mineralize in Fresh Green Mix. Juxt will be around, Fresh green won't.


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 11, 2009)

I got my package today!  I got the f and f discount, so mac didn't take that back from me!  yay!  there was tax, the regular ontario tax....

Anyway, this is me:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## monter (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_If you going for lime green, go for the Mineralize in Fresh Green Mix. Juxt will be around, Fresh green won't._

 
I actually have Fresh Green Mix already - but that reminds me to compare Swimming, Steamy, Juxt, and Bitter to that, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And maybe compare the blues on my list to Sea & Sky, which I also have...

oiii, this is hard work!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going to go to the counter today and just browse so I can make my final list, hopefully I won't aggravate anyone


----------



## RockStar (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow i'm so excited i keep planning my shopping cart on the website but i keep rearranging it every day


----------



## kyoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_They didn't tell me anything that was a total joke on my part, and my active imagination._

 
Well you gave me a good laugh for the day!


----------



## Angelysta (Jun 11, 2009)

*Quick question*

Hello,

I have never ordered from Mac online before have only gone into the stores. My question is when the Sumo sale starts does it start on June 16th at 12:01 A.M. PST or EST? Thanks!


----------



## MallyK (Jun 11, 2009)

This seems like a pretty good sale.  I just got a ton of stuff at the Markham warehouse sale, but this seems too good to pass up.  Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 11, 2009)

ok, so my stuff is out for delivery but as I'm at work, I have to go to Fedex office to pick up tomorrow!!! Can't wait any longer!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh god, my list just keeps growing and growing. D: (So far!) I'm going to get...

Clarity e/s $14.50
Newly Minted e/s $14.50
Buckwheat e/s $14.50
Bright Future e/s $14.50
Vibrant Grape e/s $14.50
Plum Dressing e/s pan $11
Goldmine e/s pan $11
Expensive Pink e/s pan $11
Sketch e/s pan $11 (enough e/s you think?)
2 E/s palettes $12 x2 = $24 (I'll have 3 e/s palettes then, will split them up by blues/greens, pinks/purples, browns/neutrals)
Blacktrack Fluidline $15
Lychee Luxe l/g $14
Venetian lustre/g $14
Queen Bee l/g $14
Buzz l/g $14

$211.50
-25% ($53~) = $159~

Jeeeesus...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 11, 2009)

ok ya'll, i'm thinking of getting an extra 239, 217, and 242..

would this be wise?? i often find myself needing another clean brush, but im wondering if i should buy these now and wait til later...argh i dont know what to buy. i really wanna get other things but ;lskdfjs;akfksfas <---frustrated


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok ya'll, i'm thinking of getting an extra 239, 217, and 242..

would this be wise?? i often find myself needing another clean brush, but im wondering if i should buy these now and wait til later...argh i dont know what to buy. i really wanna get other things but ;lskdfjs;akfksfas <---frustrated_

 

I think it will be wise to get extra brushes. I am always frustrated in the morning when my none of my brushes are clean. -__-


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm getting:

Rule
Night Manoeuvres
Knight Divine
Bright Future
Goldmine
Beauty Marked
Vibrant Grape
All That Glitters
Flourishing
Aquavert
Plumage

Blue Brown
Pink Bronze
Golden Lemon

217
222

Groundwork
Girl Friendly

Do I need both Plumage and Flourishing? What are the differences between the two? Help me eliminate some?? I'm gonna be broke after this sale. -__-


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Do I need both Plumage and Flourishing? What are the differences between the two?_

 
um, they are completely different from each other.  flourishing is a light olive (like and actual olive, only lighter).  plumage is a dark blue-green peacocky color.  there's no way you can compare the two.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 11, 2009)

maybe i should get a holiday set though? they're always at my local cco.

i think thats what i'll do.

that way i can get some other shit LOL


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, postcard received, cart filled, waiting for the stroke of midnight the 16th!


----------



## iShadow (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Okay, postcard received, cart filled, waiting for the stroke of midnight the 16th!_

 
1. Wicked=Love
2. I want that dumb postcard. x( There's no chance that the postcard would be something I could pick up at a store or counter... since it's an online thing, right?


----------



## pampie (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_I got my package today!  I got the f and f discount, so mac didn't take that back from me!  yay!  there was tax, the regular ontario tax....

Anyway, this is me:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay for you! for me i gotta wait for my package to get allllll the way here on the west coast.. oh well just a few more days!


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_maybe i should get a holiday set though? they're always at my local cco.

i think thats what i'll do.

that way i can get some other shit LOL_

 
I think this is a good idea just to have an extra and save some money but the quality will definitely not be as good as the full sized ones!!

Edit: I'm kind of scared to order online from MAC now because I bought Brave New Bronze two weeks ago and I didn't get it yet (I live like 30 minutes away from the warehouse where they ship it) and I called them and they tracked and it said it was delivered to my front door two weeks ago!!! Either my neighbours stole it or the stupid UPS guy!! Grr..and now the lipstick is backstocked so I have to wait a week so see if they can reship...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ur absolutely right. 

just brushes for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, and fresh green mix. i had to get that too.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_um, they are completely different from each other.  flourishing is a light olive (like and actual olive, only lighter).  plumage is a dark blue-green peacocky color.  there's no way you can compare the two._

 
i must've gotten confused.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_maybe i should get a holiday set though? they're always at my local cco.

i think thats what i'll do.

that way i can get some other shit LOL_

 
u can but i don't like holiday sets. they feel scratchy and they aren't the same as full sized brushes. they are a great deal, though.


----------



## franimal (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I think it will be wise to get extra brushes. *I am always frustrated in the morning when my none of my brushes are clean*. -__-_

 
That is the worst thing ever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I am picking up about 3 new brushes, mostly cuz I'm too lazy to clean mine, esp. foundation brushes.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ok ya'll, i'm thinking of getting an extra 239, 217, and 242. <---frustrated_

 
I vote for getting at least one more of those brushes but just the one U love the most, you know, that brush that makes you keep patting or gliding it against your skin, because it is good to ya, 

What? am I the only one who does that.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm done with eyeshadows and lipsticks. I'm in for new brushes too. Im getting two 239's since it gets used the most and its so versatile


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pampie* 

 
_yay for you! for me i gotta wait for my package to get allllll the way here on the west coast.. oh well just a few more days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll cross my fingers that the plane flies/truck drives super fast to get to you sooner!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_I think this is a good idea just to have an extra and save some money but the quality will definitely not be as good as the full sized ones!!

Edit: I'm kind of scared to order online from MAC now because I bought Brave New Bronze two weeks ago and I didn't get it yet (I live like 30 minutes away from the warehouse where they ship it) and I called them and they tracked and it said it was delivered to my front door two weeks ago!!! Either my neighbours stole it or the stupid UPS guy!! Grr..and now the lipstick is backstocked so I have to wait a week so see if they can reship..._

 
I wouldn't be surprised if something like that happened-- my package (which, was quite the haul, if I do say so myself) was left outside on my front step-- where it could have been stolen, or the items could have melted.  Luckily my brother got home early and brought it inside... but, I thought it was pretty weird that it was left outside and that it didn't require a signature from me or anything....  When I have gotten MAC delivered in the past, to my address when I'm away at school, they ALWAYS require a signature, so this was especially weird.....


----------



## pampie (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_I'll cross my fingers that the plane flies/truck drives super fast to get to you sooner!



I wouldn't be surprised if something like that happened-- my package (which, was quite the haul, if I do say so myself) was left outside on my front step-- where it could have been stolen, or the items could have melted.  Luckily my brother got home early and brought it inside... but, I thought it was pretty weird that it was left outside and that it didn't require a signature from me or anything....  When I have gotten MAC delivered in the past, to my address when I'm away at school, they ALWAYS require a signature, so this was especially weird.....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the two times in the past that i ordered from mac have been really good. 1st time the fedex guy rang the bell and i answered the door and he was so friendly and polite! 2nd time i wasn't home so the fedex guy slipped a note through the mail slot saying there's a package in the back and there it was, on my back porch hidden from strangers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i find that canada post is the carrier that just leaves my packages on the door mat if no one's home


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, my package was waiting for me when I got home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't get a lot of stuff but I'm happy with everything...have fun hauling everyone!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 12, 2009)

i decided to go ahead n get the fullsize backup brushes (239, 217, 242) i use those three the most and i usually use them all together.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ Good choices


----------



## MissResha (Jun 12, 2009)

am i pathetic for having my basket full until tuesday? like, i seriously refuse to close this window on my computer LMAO


----------



## kyoto (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_am i pathetic for having my basket full until tuesday? like, i seriously refuse to close this window on my computer LMAO_

 
If you are, I am too.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 12, 2009)

^*high five* we'll be pathetic together LOL <3


----------



## miss sha (Jun 12, 2009)

My window's open too! With Specktra open in the tab next to it so I can keep adding stuff. Back up to $216, whee! @____x;;


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like I'm not the only one with a cart full of stuff waiting for the 16th to come!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had the total go from $190 to over $300 and I really had to cut it down to the $200 range!!  LOL I'm trying to build my kit up so this is what I'm getting:

15 Pan Palette for e/s
6 Pan Palette for blush 

187
239

Iridescent Powder Loose in Golden Bronze
Prep and Prime Transparent Finishing Powder

Eyeshadows:

Shimmermoss
Steamy
Sumptuous Olive
Stars n Rockets
Patina
Mulch

Impassioned Solar Bits

Blush:

Blunt
Dollymix

Total before tax and discount: $248
Grand total with discount, tax and 2 day shipping: $207.27

I really hope I don't add anything else before Tuesday comes!!  Hurry up Tuesday and get here already!!  AARRRRGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 12, 2009)

Do we know if there's going to be a free shipping over a certain amount? 
Thanks.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 12, 2009)

So do I need to add the 239 brush to my list? What does it do?


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Do we know if there's going to be a free shipping over a certain amount? 
Thanks._

 
If you order from the US site and your total is over $60, then shipping is free. If you have a code for free shipping then you can order whatever you like. I just got a lipstick and I used a code and shipping was free.

 I was told that your order has to  be over $75 to get free shipping if you're ordering from the Canadian site. HTH!!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_So do I need to add the 239 brush to my list? What does it do?_

 
Im ordering the 239 because my Sonia Kashuk eyeshadow brush is a bit scratchy and it doesn't pick up eyeshadows that well IMO.  You use the 239 to pack e/s on your lid.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_If you order from the US site and your total is over $60, then shipping is free. If you have a code for free shipping then you can order whatever you like. I just got a lipstick and I used a code and shipping was free.

I was told that your order has to be over $75 if you're ordering from the Canadian site. HTH!!_

 
Oh thanks! I know that, I was thinking about sale time, when you have to use a cupon for 25% off, you can't use another one for free shipping, so I'm asking if they are going to have "free shipping with orders over $60" for example during the sale as well.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Oh thanks! I know that, I was thinking about sale time, when you have to use a cupon for 25% off, you can't use another one for free shipping, so I'm asking if they are going to have "free shipping with orders over $60" for example during the sale as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhh ok, so I am going to assume that you want to only buy a couple of things that will total less than $60 and try to use a code to get 25% off and free shipping.....hhhmmmm.....I don't think you could use both codes at the same time but I would use MAC Chat to ask just to make sure.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 12, 2009)

Augh, did some numbers and realized that I didn't have as much funds as I thought I did, so I knocked some things off. The 4 pan e/s I had are gone now, and Bright Future is gone just because it sold out! Clarity has been booted off my cart as well--I guess it's been discontinued once and for all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm now down to Buckwheat, Newly Minted, Vibrant Grape, and Satin Taupe (pan) e/s, 2 e/s palettes, Blacktrack fluidline, 4 l/g and a 219 brush. I'm really pissed about Clarity! :<


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 12, 2009)

Mines open also D:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^*high five* we'll be pathetic together LOL <3_


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Oh thanks! I know that, I was thinking about sale time, when you have to use a cupon for 25% off, you can't use another one for free shipping, so I'm asking if they are going to have "free shipping with orders over $60" for example during the sale as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did remember getting free shipping for the F/F sale that was back in January. I only bought 3 paint pots and 1 l/s, so the subtotal was $63.50. They applied the free shipping discount THEN only charged me $47.61, which was great! 

On a side note, I went to my bf's and he had the MAC sumo postcard waiting for me! I send my MAC stuff to his place b/c his manager will sign for packages. I wonder if the mailperson wonders why a dude is getting all this MAC stuff.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 12, 2009)

No, I did want to get over $60, but they may not have that offer then. I was wondering if anyone knew for sure they are going to have free shipping over $60 during that time. 
Oh nevermind, I'll just wait and see


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hehe question answered.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_No, I did want to get over $60, but they may not have that offer then. I was wondering if anyone knew for sure they are going to have free shipping over $60 during that time. 
Oh nevermind, I'll just wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup you'll get free shipping as usual when you use this code as long as your order total before the 25% discount is over $60. I tried it out when the code worked temporarily for the Canadian site.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I vote for getting at least one more of those brushes but just the one U love the most, you know, that brush that makes you keep patting or gliding it against your skin, because it is good to ya, 

What? am I the only one who does that._

 
i fondle my 182 all the time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_So do I need to add the 239 brush to my list? What does it do?_

 
seriously!?  

its only the best lid brush EVER!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Right now, my cart is over $100 and on Tuesday, I have to narrow it down to one item. It's either a bronzer, lipstick, pigment, solar bits or lipglass.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Right now, my cart is over $100 and on Tuesday, I have to narrow it down to one item. It's either a bronzer, lipstick, pigment, solar bits or lipglass._

 
1 item only? Now that's a little harsh...


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 13, 2009)

OK! here's my current list

187, 224, 209
b;acktrack fluideline
vanilla pigment
2x 15 pan. 
And fix + if they get it in in time

Maybe; melon pigment, pink bronze, 

is shade fluide line a good investment. for the record i have bright coppery red hair, light than an nc 15, freckles and hazel eyes.


----------



## monter (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_OK! here's my current list

187, 224, 209
b;acktrack fluideline
vanilla pigment
2x 15 pan. 
And fix + if they get it in in time

Maybe; melon pigment, pink bronze, 

is shade fluide line a good investment. for the record i have bright coppery red hair, light than an nc 15, freckles and hazel eyes._

 
I'd say yes on Shade... I think it's an amazing fluidline color for fair girls. I'm sad they're d/cing it.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 13, 2009)

i saw that, which is why i asked. maybe ill get shade instead of blacktrack. 

do they often carry blacktrack @ ccos?


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 13, 2009)

How do we get access to the Friends and Family sale?  I didnt receive a post card in the mail but I'm on the MAC emailing list.  I get email like 2-3 times a week


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 13, 2009)

Just use the code SUMO on the 16-18th of June.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Just use the code SUMO on the 16-18th of June. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ahhh.  Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I asked a lady at the MAC counter about it today and she looked at me like i was an alien.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_1 item only? Now that's a little harsh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, but on the last day of the F&F sale, I can get the rest of the things that I want. I know it will be sold out and/or out of stock but I can get it off of Nordstrom's website.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 13, 2009)

I need to get to my final list. I'm still working on it. I'm heading to the MAC counter today so I can look at the neutral eyeshadow colors before finally deciding on what 4 neutral colors to get and also looking at the shades for the Studio Sculpt foundation.

can anyone give me 4 neutral colors (hightlight, crease, lid) that would go great with NC30 skin, black hair and brown eyes.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i saw that, which is why i asked. maybe ill get shade instead of blacktrack. 

do they often carry blacktrack @ ccos?_

 

I see it at my CCO all the time


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 13, 2009)

^ ok, then maybe i'll wait, I'm going to the one in Niagara at the beginning of july.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 13, 2009)

Just a note for those of you who bought when the F&F code was working tuesday and were worried if the discount would be honoured.  I ordered with the code on tues as well and I got everything I ordered, the discount was honoured, and everything arrived in 2 days.


----------



## catemoody (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_^ ok, then maybe i'll wait, I'm going to the one in Niagara at the beginning of july.

Thanks for the info!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just a heads up, I was just there 2 weeks ago and they didn't have it.
They never have any fluidline selection


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 13, 2009)

ohhhh ok! thank you!! IS it a good CCO? Do they have a decent selection? ^


----------



## catemoody (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ohhhh ok! thank you!! IS it a good CCO? Do they have a decent selection? ^_

 
I dont go to often, since I live close to toronto, but its an ok selection, about 10 eyeshadows, pigments, blushes.
nothing special though, im always let down when i go for brushes and MSF'S
and they get noo new collections in ever, which sucks.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh thats ok! im going for old stuff mostly! Thanks!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 13, 2009)

MAC is a money swindler!! 

I just spent $160 in the past 3 weeks ugh, wish I had known about the sale I would've held off.

So here's my list so far:
Newly Minted
Saddle
Buckwheat
214

I really wanted Brave New Bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully they're still hope @ the counters & stores around here..


----------



## miss sha (Jun 13, 2009)

Just realized that my CC company upped my credit limit by $500 AND my bday is coming up, so I went back and piled more stuff on my cart. I wish the 16th would just hurry up already before I break $300! @[email protected]


----------



## brightyngthng (Jun 13, 2009)

So I have seriously been sitting here going back and forth looking at swatches and reviews on stuff for two hours now, obviously I need a life lol 

anyways I still don't know what I want.. I'm going to Destin, FL in july and plan on going to the cco there so I don't want to go overboard on the f&f sale now and blow all my mula, but I also don't want to miss out on the sale and be disappointed with the cco... ahhh this is such a life altering decision! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the list so far:

fix + -don't have any so i'm thinking it's a must
spiked brow -pencil also a must 
satin taupe pan ????
187 ??? right now i'm using the 109 for foundation but i dont have a good blush/highlighting brush so can't decide 
219 -this is a must i think since i don't own a good precise brush


now the maybes?

i need a good peach blush but i can't decide which one would would look best on my NC 20 skintone 
teal pigment
deep blue green pigment
sketch pan 
shale pan 
swimming pan 
stars n' rockets pan


----------



## MissResha (Jun 13, 2009)

alright here's my semi-final


brush backups:
109, 239, 217, 242 (still debating if i should get a second 109)

brushes i dont have yet but dammit they will be mine:
214, 266, 138, 231, 272

i also have in my cart:

Up the Amp lipstick
Brush cleanser
Fever blush pan


total before sale, $266.00

yikes!


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Eeee....my total's currently at $236! :-(  Can anyone suggest any must-have shadow or blush colors for a fair-skinned gal with dark brown hair and brown eyes?  Must narrow down this list lol


----------



## Civies (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brightyngthng* 

 
_So I have seriously been sitting here going back and forth looking at swatches and reviews on stuff for two hours now, obviously I need a life lol _

 
Make up is my life .


........... Oh my god I need a life . AHAHh but who cares I love it ! 






ps satin taupe IMO is a MUST for everyone. It's so pretty ...


----------



## monter (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm posting my list with my thoughts... I need to narrow this down like whoa.

- Electric Eel pan
- Freshwater pan
- Moon's Reflection pan (it's out of stock right now, and I'm an NC20... will this show up on me? Should I take it off?)
- Club pan
- Satellite Dreams pan (out of stock.. the only purple I have so far is Beautiful Iris. Is this too similar to justify getting?)
- Nocturnelle pan (I have Contrast already - another dark purple...)
- Passionate pan (Should an NC20 with blue eyes be messing with a hot pink shadow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Smut pan (I have Contrast, Club, Knight, and Pandamonium... is this different enough to justify?)
- Deep Truth pan (I know it's blue and Contrast is purple, but...)
- Parfait Amour pan (This or Satellite Dreams? Or both?)
- Gorgeous Gold pan
- Bitter pan
- Stars 'n Rockets pan
- Humid pan
- Juxt pan (I looked in the swatches forum and saw that this is kind of similar to Warm Chill - just more yellow instead of blue. How is the color payoff on this?)
- Swimming pan
- Love Nectar d/g (I love Wonderstruck - is this different enough to justify getting?)
- Baby Sparks d/g (Worth getting if I'm on a budget?)
- Smile d/g (Worth gettng if I'm on a budget?)
- Buzz l/g

And probably a 15-pan and a pencil sharpener.


----------



## monter (Jun 13, 2009)

double post... delete?


----------



## monter (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brightyngthng* 

 
_Here's the list so far:

satin taupe pan ????


now the maybes?

shale pan 

stars n' rockets pan




_

 
I'll ditto that Satin Taupe isa must. I love this one; goes with a lot of different looks.

I have Shale, too. I think it's a really versatile color. I use it a a wash sometimes, sometimes as a crease color. (I use it a lot with Satin Taupe, actually!)

Stars 'n Rockets is such a pretty color. I say go for it.


----------



## Civies (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay so I was thinking about shale .. and I actually put it in my shopping cart but it keeps coming on/off. I really like the colour in the pot AND the swatches however I'm not sure how it would look on me.

I have black hair, light brown eyes and NC35. I'm scared to look like I got punched in the eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Any e/s recommendations for me guys ? I love neutrals and is a huge taupe fan.

ps should I change anything up ? I feel like I have so much e/s lol ! In my list I have
8 e/s
2 l/g
1 ccb
1 15 pan palette

& I have refined golden bronzer, eversun bpb, too many l/s and a few l/g .


----------



## monter (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Okay so I was thinking about shale .. and I actually put it in my shopping cart but it keeps coming on/off. I really like the colour in the pot AND the swatches however I'm not sure how it would look on me.

I have black hair, light brown eyes and NC35. I'm scared to look like I got punched in the eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
_

 
I'm an NC20/25, blonde, blue eyes - I have no problems with Shale looking like a bruise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth


----------



## Arwai (Jun 14, 2009)

Okay it looks like I mayhave to try the 239 brush.  I have a 242 that i used to pack on color.  Man, ya'll are making my list larger.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 14, 2009)

242 is my favorite brush. i love it.


----------



## kyoto (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been using the 242 for years, so I guess I'll give the 239 a try.  My MA recently recommended the 109, so that one is in the cart too.  This sale is awesome for loading up on brushes.  Too bad the mysterious 130 or 131 isn't available.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 14, 2009)

yea i wanted the 165 and thats no longer available. womp.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 14, 2009)

242 & 252 are my loves, since we are sharing brush love

I am getting the #134, 150 & 168. I was going to get a 242 back-up. I have had that brush for at least 8 years but I want to get the high ticket items.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 14, 2009)

hey ladies!  i checked out some stuff at MAC today, just so i could swatch them before the sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  my ever-changing list:

Quarry e/s
Blanc Type e/s
Refined Golden bronzer (i don't have any bronzers.. how is this on NC35?)
Dipdown, Blacktrack fluidline
Honey Light highlight powder.. tried it on today & it's so silky & gorgeous!
Freckletone l/s
109 brush since everyone loves it.. i think i need it too right?!


----------



## Kenna23 (Jun 14, 2009)

i have so many things on my list. and i am so excited to shop for this sale.


----------



## silviachic (Jun 14, 2009)

I am waaaay excited!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a huge list of things I want but Ill have to cut down... I usually get my brushes during the holidays when they have amazing brush sets (this past year they even had it 25% off after the holidays!) so ill pass on that... I just got 30 pigment samples so no pigments... sooo im probably going to focus on e/s and blush refills, 15 e/s palettes, and fix+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope they wont sell out on the ones I want... do you guys know if it starts 12:00 am est? im sure few hours would make a difference...


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_Okay, I'm posting my list with my thoughts... I need to narrow this down like whoa.

- Electric Eel pan- *a must imo, fairly matte. can be a bit tricky to work with, but def. worth it*
- Freshwater pan- *very pretty, but if you're looking to cut back i would pick 1 blue. this goes ona bit smoother than EE, imo*
- Club pan- *very pretty and unique, very dark*
- Satellite Dreams pan - *this is a must for purple lovers like myself. it's gorgeous*
- Nocturnelle pan -*this is nothing like contrast. this is a dark (but not too dark) smokey plum colour. drooool*
- Passionate pan - *it will def. make your eyes pop!*

- Deep Truth pan - *deep truth is pure sexy time. if you have amber lights it looks fantastic with it*
- Parfait Amour pan - *this is a bit brighter and bluer than sat. dreams. i prefer satellite dreams (i think it has better payoff) but both colours are lovely*
- Bitter pan - *not for the faint of heart. very bright acid green. i know some girls find it chalky *
- Stars 'n Rockets pan - *my new love. it's a pinkier purple with a blue duochrome. very very unique. itll be really pretty on your blue eyes*
- Humid pan- *this is a favourite of many. rich saturated dark green. looks great as a liner. i think its the nicest mac green*
- Juxt pan - *i loath this colour.*
- Swimming pan - *it's nice, but for some reason i never use it.... *
_

 

that is my input!


----------



## Civies (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_hey ladies!  i checked out some stuff at MAC today, just so i could swatch them before the sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my ever-changing list:

Quarry e/s
Blanc Type e/s
Refined Golden bronzer (i don't have any bronzers.. how is this on NC35?)
Dipdown, Blacktrack fluidline
Honey Light highlight powder.. tried it on today & it's so silky & gorgeous!
Freckletone l/s
109 brush since everyone loves it.. i think i need it too right?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NC35 and I LOVE refined golden bronzer. It's the best MAC bronzer for us. Trust.


----------



## tmdblue (Jun 14, 2009)

Now why is my must have, been needing for so long, should've bought first eyeshadow, Carbon sold out? I hope they restock for tues


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tmdblue* 

 
_Now why is my must have, been needing for so long, should've bought first eyeshadow, Carbon sold out? I hope they restock for tues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is my fear.  I have ton of stuff in my cart, a lot that I don't "need" but many that I really really want.  I will be sooo bummed if my many of my items sell out before the sale.  The ones that I'm most afraid of are the Style Warriors.  Bright Future was the first to go.  BAH!!!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone know what are some nice eyeshadows to get for an overall lid colour? As well as a good high light colour that's not too shimmery/frosty for NC25-30? Thanks!


----------



## Civies (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_Does anyone know what are some nice eyeshadows to get for an overall lid colour? As well as a good high light colour that's not too shimmery/frosty for NC25-30? Thanks!_

 
I love All That Glitters. I use it every single day when I have work or school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You could also try jest/naked lunch. IMO they're pretty much the same except Naked Lunch doesn't have the pink/peach that Jest has.

I'm NC35 and I use shroom, but in the winter when I'm NC30 I use shroom too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's not too shimmery and subtle .


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_Does anyone know what are some nice eyeshadows to get for an overall lid colour? As well as a good high light colour that's not too shimmery/frosty for NC25-30? Thanks!_

 
some lid colors i like are All That Glitters, Ricepaper, & Woodwinked.  For highlight, I like Vanilla (more matte) or Creme de Miel (light shimmer, but not frosty)


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I love All That Glitters. I use it every single day when I have work or school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You could also try jest/naked lunch. IMO they're pretty much the same except Naked Lunch doesn't have the pink/peach that Jest has.

I'm NC35 and I use shroom, but in the winter when I'm NC30 I use shroom too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's not too shimmery and subtle ._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_some lid colors i like are All That Glitters, Ricepaper, & Woodwinked.  For highlight, I like Vanilla (more matte) or Creme de Miel (light shimmer, but not frosty)_

 
Thank you both, I'll definitely keep those shadow choices in mind!


----------



## radarlove (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of branching out a teeeeeny tiny bit and buying one bright/colour in my haul. I'm a neutral girl all the way and don't envision myself ever wearing brights, but since it's summer I'm in the mood for something with some colour to put under my eye, a little in the crease, etc. for some interest.

Any recs? Nothing TOO neon bright but something a little more subtle would be awesome. Something that would go well with my neutrals would be great (I have a lot of goldish/plummy browns like Mulch, Saddle, Sable, Woodwinked, etc.) I'm looking at Steamy because it doesn't look too bright...what do you think? I'm about NC20 with green eyes.

So far my haul is:

Dazzlelight
Tempting
Antiqued
Cranberry
MSFN Medium


----------



## miss sha (Jun 14, 2009)

Steamy is a gooooorgeous color. It's on the darker side of teal, but it definitely has some color. I'd totally suggest it.

My own cart is pushing $300 again. C'mon, sale!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay ladies an gents, 
I have to cross things of my F&F list STAT!  So if someone could tell me how close Parfait Amour and Violet pigment are to one another and whether or not I need both it would be so greatly appreciated.  

Also how close is Gorgeous Gold to Old Gold pigment?  I have a feeling that GG + Goldmine = Old Gold. 

Any thoughts? 

TIA!!!!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

old gold is a lot more intense than gg.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_old gold is a lot more intense than gg._

 
But color wise they are fairly similar, no?


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank goodness--one more day until the sale! I'm pretty happy with my final cart, finally.

Blacktrack fluidline
2x 15 pan e/s palette
Shimmermoss e/s pan
Nocturnelle e/s pan (can't wait to pair these two!)
Woodwinked e/s pan
Swimming e/s pan
Expensive Pink e/s pan
Satin Taupe e/s pan
Buckwheat e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s
Newly Minted e/s
Pressed Blot Powder
Buzz l/g
Venetian l/g
Lychee Luxe l/g
219 brush

$234.50
- 25% ($59~) = $176~

This is gonna be one awesome haul! (Now I'm thinking maybe I need more pinks...)


----------



## mochabean (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Guys! "Sumo" promo code *now works*! You should go ahead and place your orders! I just finished placing my order and saved me $54! Great deal!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

^^OH SHIT!! it DOES work now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yay!!!!!!! placed my order!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

WOOHOO! my order came to $210, it was 200 but they added 10 bucks for taxes. womp.


----------



## pearlinbloom (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying my first bronzer, but I can't decide. Should I order refined golden with the sale? Or should I get Nars Laguna instead? My Makeup Forever Foundation shade is 110 if that helps. 
Also, what brush would be good for applying bronzer? I really want to take advantage of the discount


----------



## color_lover456 (Jun 15, 2009)

SUMO WORKS NOW EEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

am on mac's website ordering like a fiend...


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

Woohoo! Finally placed my order and the discount applied. I paid $175.86 for a $234.50 order. Free shipping because it was (WAY) over $60 and no tax because I live in Delaware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D Can't wait!


----------



## star25 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_Hi Guys! "Sumo" promo code *now works*! You should go ahead and place your orders! I just finished placing my order and saved me $54! Great deal!_

 

YAY it does!
Just placed my order, got the discount and free shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My cart has been full for days waiting for Tuesday to come, but now it's one day less that I have to wait for my stuff to arrive!


----------



## Forever (Jun 15, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

I was planning on ordering on the 16th, but I was afraid of my stuff selling out with everyone else ordering early, sooo...


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 15, 2009)

YAY! me too I was afraid of things that I really need selling out so I took a chance... thanks ladies for looking out!


----------



## star25 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Forever* 

 
_But i thought even if it works a day ahead of time it will reverse later and you will end up paying full price.Is everyone ordering early?_

 
Um, they can't do that.
Once you authorize and confirm your credit card to be charged a specific amount, they can't go back and change that amount.
The promo code works, so they have to honor that.


----------



## kyoto (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow it worked, order placed.  Thanks for the heads up ladies.


----------



## monter (Jun 15, 2009)

Wowww, thanks for the early notice, ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pencil Sharpener/Small  1 US $5.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Swimming  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Humid  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Stars 'N' Rockets  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Bitter  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Gorgeous Gold  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Parfait Amour  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Deep Truth  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Smut  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Passionate  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Nocturnelle  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lustreglass 
Shade: Love Nectar  1 US $14.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Club  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Freshwater  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Electric Eel  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Cranberry  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: CrÃ¨me de Violet  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15  1 US $12.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Virgin Kiss  1 US $14.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Tilt  1 US $11.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Buzz  1 US $14.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 US $235.00 
Discount (25%) - US $58.75 
Shipping $0.00 
Sales Tax (6.25%) US $11.09 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 US $187.34 

--------------------

After all that, the only things I really want now are Breath of Plum (I should have gotten it just now, but I wanted to keep it under 200, haha), and Satellite Dreams (out of stock in pan form!).


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

im so excited. i wonder if you can use it twice though, i was gonna go buy the brush cleanser.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 15, 2009)

So now you have to by $70 for free shipping after your discount? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks... I have $66 in there and its telling me there's a $7 shipping charge.


----------



## Kitiara (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!

Order placed and all was good.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 15, 2009)

Where does the code go ladies? I'm trying to order but don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 15, 2009)

nevermind I found it.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's what I ordered, what do you ladies think?











Powder Blush / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Fleur Power 1US $15.00Pencil Sharpener/Small 1US $5.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: All That Glitters 1US $11.00Lip Conditioner (Tube) 1US $13.50Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Deep Truth 1US $11.00Duo Adhesive 
14g / 0.5 US OZ 1US $8.00Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 4 2US $7.00Fluidline 
Shade: Blacktrack 1US $15.00Blot Powder/Pressed 
Shade: Dark 1US $21.00239 Eye Shader Brush 
17 cm 1US $24.50Lip Pencil 
Shade: Mahogany 1US $13.00210 Eye Liner Brush 1US $17.50Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Brown Down 1US $11.00316 Lip Brush/Covered Brush 
17 cm 1US $19.50Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Amber Lights 1US $11.00Pro Palette Blush X 6 1US $12.0021 Lash 1US $12.00Matte 
22 ml/ 0.75 oz 1US $18.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Motif 1US $11.00Powder Blush / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Raizin 1US $15.00Mineralize Skinfinish 
Shade: Refined 1US $27.00Sugarsweet Shadestick 
Shade: Penny 1US $16.5036 Lash 1US $12.00Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15 1US $12.00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $338.50Discount (25%)- US $84.66ShippingFREESales Tax (7%)US $17.80
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $271.64


----------



## radarlove (Jun 15, 2009)

Woohoo, I ordered! I wonder how long it'll take to get here - probably a little longer cause they likely have more orders than normal?

I ultimately settled on:

MSF Natural in Medium
Antiqued
Gleam
Tempting
Dazzlelight
Steamy

I didn't want to spend that much because I really don't need any more...but I saved $23


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

is this sale online only? sorry i don't have time to read the whole thread.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah its online only.  Not in store.


----------



## Lapis (Jun 15, 2009)

I just completed mine, much smaller than it was supposed to be, I could not fathom spending another $200 in mac after this weekend, that said I'm going to have to be extra good for the next month or 2


----------



## lovely333 (Jun 15, 2009)

Does the sale end friday?


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_im so excited. i wonder if you can use it twice though, i was gonna go buy the brush cleanser._

 
^^ you can use the code again as long as it goes to a different shipping address... haha stated in the small print that I read off my giant postcard.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks arwai!





 i'm still sitting here drooling over everyone's orders & wishlists!
<----(runs to grab credit card)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm debating of wheather I should order something or not today. I don't even know how much money I have left. Maybe I'll wait until Thursday.


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 15, 2009)

I really hope they don't cancel our orders... I just read the rest of my fine print:

"we reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system errors or unforeseen problems." ekk... the technical jibbers worry me


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought everything from Naked Honey but the fragrances, body wash and hand cream. Have to go in and sniff those, and I just bought 3 new perfumes anyway.

If they cancel my order, they cancel my order. No big deal, but it is always fun to get in early on things. We shall see what happens.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no! I did a mini order just now of things I thought would sell out the fastest (e/s pans) and was going to finish the rest later, I def can't send the 2nd one to my house--DH comes home and finds another MAC box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good lol


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Oh no! I did a mini order just now of things I thought would sell out the fastest (e/s pans) and was going to finish the rest later, I def can't send the 2nd one to my house--DH comes home and finds another MAC box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good lol_

 
lol...just tell him there's only 1 item in each box


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

i cannot wait for my order to arrive. mac always takes like 2 days to ship to me, but i wouldn't be surprised if it took longer this time.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered online using the SUMO Code and it went through, but y'all have me scared... so I called and the lady said if it said it went through, then it went through... they will not cancel your order or charge you full price. So rest assured ladies.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 15, 2009)

Woooo placed my order. SUMO works on the Canadian site.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

btw i got an email from MAC that says "Shop early...our gift to you" use code EARLY25

so this works and its supposed to work


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

i got the EARLY25 email too.
will only work today.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 15, 2009)

got that email after the confirmation order email. always the way.


----------



## lukinamama (Jun 15, 2009)

^I got the same early mail but I didn't have to submit any code and i got 25% discount


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 15, 2009)

so the shop Early25 is for the 25% off as well??


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 15, 2009)

The code is working on the US site...

You can use the code on bags and brush rolls too!!!  I placed my order


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 15, 2009)

Put in my order today too! I didn't get too many things b/c I'm going on vacay in a couple of weeks to CA. Gotta save a buttload for all the shopping I'm gonna do then.  

Here's what I got:

217 
129
Honey B. cremestick liner
Vanilla piggie
Club refill pan

Free shipping + no tax --> Total $76.11


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 15, 2009)

hmm how long does shipping usually take during FF sale time? i'm about to move to a different address in less than two weeks. should i put my new address or the one i'm currently at?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wouldn't think it would take 2 weeks, 1 at the most but that's just my opinion??
Someone tell me quickly if I need Parfait Amour?


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 15, 2009)

Best brush for liquid and cream foundation?


----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 15, 2009)

I just got the EARLY25 email and placed my order that I had sitting waiting. Worked like a charm.  This code will only work for today.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_hmm how long does shipping usually take during FF sale time? i'm about to move to a different address in less than two weeks. should i put my new address or the one i'm currently at?_

 
During the FF sale in Jan, I ordered on 01/06 and received it on 01/12. So like 6 days? I don't think it would take it longer than 1 week, IMO.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 15, 2009)

I ordered the summer trend bags with the early25 code, no problem. Free shipping over $60.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Best brush for liquid and cream foundation?_

 
I'm partial to my 187 for liquid foundation. Don't have a cream foundation so not sure how the 187 works for that.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_hmm how long does shipping usually take during FF sale time? i'm about to move to a different address in less than two weeks. should i put my new address or the one i'm currently at?_

 
I doubt it'll take more than 1 week. I would use the current address for now and on the day you move, if you still haven't received it I'm sure you can call MAC to ask for the tracking number so you can call the courier company to update them on the address (that is if they do use courier company to ship).


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Best brush for liquid and cream foundation?_

 
A lot of people like 187 for liquid foundation but some prefer the 190. I'm not sure about cream foundation. I say go with 187 since it's a lot more multi-purpose.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_ Someone tell me quickly if I need Parfait Amour?_

 
I need to know the same thing about parfait amour! It seems like such a nice colour but when I swatched it the colour payoff didn't seem that great...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I ordered the summer trend bags with the early25 code, no problem. Free shipping over $60._

 





Which bag did you buy? Did you purchase anything else?


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I ordered the summer trend bags with the early25 code, no problem. Free shipping over $60._

 
See! Even with the Early25 code it won't get give me free shipping unless I place a order over $75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm thinking I should clear cookies or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 15, 2009)

yea early25 is not working for me. it says it's invalid. -__-

jk it just worked now.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, so I just went ahead with my 2nd order, doh--and used the EARLY25 code so I should get both ok since I used different codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now the waiting begins


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

^^OMG that smilie is AWESOME


----------



## fadedillusions (Jun 15, 2009)

how amazing is my boyfriend!? he told me to get whatever i wanted and he would pay half. i wanted to keep my total to around 200 but this means technically i could spend 400. hmmm...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

I passed Parfait Amour-thanks for your input 1 UP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should be put on makeup ban for a while, I will only buy 1 thing from Color Craft-that's a promise!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_OK, so I just went ahead with my 2nd order, doh--and used the EARLY25 code so I should get both ok since I used different codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now the waiting begins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What did you end up picking up?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

My final haul, if ya'll don't hear from me next week, come looking for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Myth 
Studio Fix Fluid NC30
Foundation Pump
Earthly Riches 
Refined Golden

All refill pans:
Contrast
Vanilla
Satin Taupe
Copperplate
Jest 
Deep Truth 
Soft Brown
Purple Haze
Blush Palette x 1 
E/S Palette x 2


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fadedillusions* 

 
_how amazing is my boyfriend!? he told me to get whatever i wanted and he would pay half. i wanted to keep my total to around 200 but this means technically i could spend 400. hmmm..._

 

LMAO!!! i love your way of thinking


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

^Awesome haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While I'm still sitting here struggling to cut down my list...

Is the 226 better than 224??? I'm having a hard time deciding if I should wait for 226 to be repromoted.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Best brush for liquid and cream foundation?_

 
I use the 109, sometimes my 187, but the 109 is brilliant for liquid & cream formulas in my opinion.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ what did you get MissReesha? And when are you going to do another video?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

here's my list:

hmmm, so i have 18 MAC brushes already..buuut...

272
231
217 (b/u)
239 (b/u)
138
242 (b/u)
266
252
182
214


i think im GOOD on brushes!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_^Awesome haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While I'm still sitting here struggling to cut down my list..._

 
What's your list?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright I picked up...
Love Rock Grand Duo (I use this a lot!)
Spot the leopard makeup bag
Run Tiger makeup bag
and
a small pencil sharpener so I could get free shipping lol


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

So MissReesha, I'm subscribed to you and I just went and looked at your yt, and your new videos haven't been popping up for me? So I'll un-subscribe and then redo it, maybe that will work?


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 15, 2009)

on NC50 SKIN, which should I get:

kinda Sexy l/s
Cherish l/s
Honey Love

I am going back for 2nd order, all lip products.


----------



## fadedillusions (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_here's my list:

hmmm, so i have 18 MAC brushes already..buuut...

272
231
217 (b/u)
239 (b/u)
138
242 (b/u)
266
252
182
214


i think im GOOD on brushes!_

 
can u ever really be good on brushes? lol 
love ur haul!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 15, 2009)

OH  I had an accident....didn`t pee on myself but almost...
i was so happy about the early25, went to place the order and I forgot I had all the data in and pressed submit the order before applying the code.
I was screaming inside when I saw this thinking I wait so hard till the discount came in and now I screw it
But I call them and they were nice and told me they will apply the discount when they`ll ship the order, whew


----------



## elementaire (Jun 15, 2009)

just sent in my order. My total was $72. I bought mostly e/s in pro pans (hepcat, naked lunch, blanc type, shale, sketch), lipstick in blowdry, lipglass in buzz, 15 palette.


----------



## JJChanel (Jun 15, 2009)

hey ladies,I'm a NC 44,what bronzing powder with go with my skin tone? need some advice,thx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm working on my 3rd order already.baddddd lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJChanel* 

 
_hey ladies,I'm a NC 44,what bronzing powder with go with my skin tone? I'm working on my 3rd order already.baddddd lol_

 
On hear, people are going with Refined Golden from sTYLE wARRIORS.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

help ladies, as i'm frantically whipping up an order on my lunch break!
what number is the stippling brush?


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 15, 2009)

anything sold out yet?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ larger one 187
smaller one 188


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_help ladies, as i'm frantically whipping up an order on my lunch break!
what number is the stippling brush?_

 
The big one is the 187, the small one is the 188.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_anything sold out yet?_

 
No, not yet. Nothing is sold out yet. I'm checking back on the website for you guys!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_What's your list?_

 
239
217
219
222
224
187
182 (maybe)

Stud brow pencil
Fascinating eye kohl
Studio Finish Concealer

Way to love l/s
Angel
Pretty Please
Creme D'Nude
Hue
Plink (maybe)
Queen bee l/g

Funtabulous d/g
Money, honey
Rags to riches (maybe)
Utterly posh (maybe)

Springsheen blush
Pink Swoon
Dainty
Ever Sun

Eyeshadow Pro Palette

Eyeshadows (all pan):
Da Bling/Swish
Stars N Rockets 
Satellite Dreams
Beautiful Iris
Shimmermoss/Steamy
Dazzlelight/Blanc Type/Floof!/Shroom/Naked Lunch
All That Glitters
Humid
Paradisco
Tempting/Sable/Satin Taupe
Aquadesiac
Shale
Carbon

Probably won't end up getting that many eyeshadows.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

For the record, Refined Golden bronzing powder is a permanent item.  It is in special packaging with the Style Warrior collection.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jun 15, 2009)

So, I think I'm getting:

182 Brush, Fix + Rose and the Microfine Refinisher (since I'm nearly out of my beloved Volcanic Ash Exfoliator *sob*)

I'm waffling on the scrub, have any of you used it?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_anything sold out yet?_

 

yes

Brave New Bronze
Carbon Eyeshadow Pro Refill
Freshwater
Moon's Reflection
Satelitte Dreams
Beautiful Iris
Bright Future
Pink Rebel Lustre Drops
Mercenary & Violet Fire Nail Lacquer

just to name a few...


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 15, 2009)

ughh! i need to go to the pro store to redeem my gift card!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_So MissReesha, I'm subscribed to you and I just went and looked at your yt, and your new videos haven't been popping up for me? So I'll un-subscribe and then redo it, maybe that will work?_

 

really??? wtf....

that makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





can u see them if you view my actual page?


----------



## mssally (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know anyone has posted this but I just got an email that said you can get the friends and family discount early- today! The code is EARLY25.  You guys don't have to wait til tomorrow!  I just used it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

I used the Early25 & Lash69 (given this by Live Chat)
spent $226.14! woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: It will not allow you to use both codes together. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

LASH69?? what does this give you?? ARGH!


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jun 15, 2009)

I just placed my order!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

shroom e/s
handwritten e/s
girlie e/s
15 pro palette 
queen bee l/g
turquatic perfume

I saved $20! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah and I used "SUMO" as the code. It worked!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LASH69?? what does this give you?? ARGH!_

 
sample of Zoom Lash mascara


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

ohhh ok, whew. i have like a million of those LOL. i was about to get sad. thx.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried SUMO and EARLY25 at once? 50% off?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

god wouldn't THAT be insane!


i wish they had a NO TAX code though. jesus.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 15, 2009)

Even though the sale doesn't start until tomorrow, didn't someone post here that MAC would charge full-price if not before then?? (I just wanted to make sure before placing my order).


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

here's what i got:
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Aquadisiac 1US $11.00Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Queen Bee 2US $28.00Lipstick 
Shade: Creme D'nude 1US $14.00Style Warrior Bronzing Powder 
Shade: Solar Riche 1US $21.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Espresso 1US $11.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Deep Truth 1US $11.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Satin Taupe 1US $11.00Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15 1US $12.00Eye Shadow 
Shade: Carbon 1US $14.50Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Bitter 1US $11.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Cork 1US $11.00Creations Hue: Naked Honey 
20 ML / 0.68 US FL OZ 1US $25.00Cremestick Liner 
Shade: Gingerroot 1US $14.50Pigment 
Shade: Vanilla 1US $19.50Dazzleglass 
Shade: Funtabulous 1US $18.00Pigment 
Shade: Tan 1US $19.50Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer 
Shade: NW25 1US $15.50217 Blending Brush 
17 cm 1US $22.50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $290.00Discount (25%)- US $72.53ShippingFREESales Tax (4%)US $8.67
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $226.14 

I ordered 2 Queen Bee lipglasses by mistake...heehee
oh well, this is my early birthday present!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

I got!!!!
-187
-224
-209
-blacktrack fluidline (shade is gone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-Fix +
- 15 pan of shadow
- vanilla pigment


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Even though the sale doesn't start until tomorrow, didn't someone post here that MAC would charge full-price if not before then?? (I just wanted to make sure before placing my order)._

 
not if you use the Early25 code


----------



## tmdblue (Jun 15, 2009)

So after debating over what would make the final cut, I rushed to place my order and wouldn't you know I messed up! I looked at the confirmation email and noticed that instead of 15 eyeshadow palette I had ordered a 6 blush palette AARRGGH! I called MAC like 10 minutes after and they said to call back in 2hrs b/c they can't delete the item until it processes & also that they can't switch the two items. WTH? I'm not trying to place a separate order and pay additional shipping for a single item. I'ma call back and see if another cust. rep. can make something happen.

BTW this is what I got-
All Pro-pans:
Contrast
Parfait Amour (hope this works out)
Cranberry
Embark
Antiqued
6 pan blush palette (mistake should've been 12 e/s palette


----------



## JJChanel (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG,I had the transparent powder in my shopping cart, only half an hour, its sold out!!!ughhhhh


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 15, 2009)

OOOoooh!  off to use this new code..


----------



## fadedillusions (Jun 15, 2009)

I ended up getting:
Pencil Sharpener duo

Eyeshadow pans in:
Electra
Tempting
Mythology
Soft brown
Crème de violet
Bronze
Cranberry
Swimming
Humid
Nehru
Ricepaper

Newly minted es

3 eyeshadow palettes

Baby sparks dg
Stop look dg

Painterly paintpot

Fix +

came out to 198! im wondering if i should have bought more...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_really??? wtf....

that makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can u see them if you view my actual page?_

 
Ok, I did the un & re-subscribe and I can see them now, geez my computer has been wonky here lately.

I don't want to sound like a broken record, but a few people keep saying they will charge you regular price if you used the SUMO code today-please someone ease my mind...


----------



## Zeastlake (Jun 15, 2009)

I got ----Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B> 
Shade: Embark 1US $11.00Lipstick</B> 
Shade: Russian Red 1US $14.00Eye Kohl</B> 
Shade: Fascinating 1US $14.50Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Pollinator 1US $14.50Plushglass</B> 
Shade: Cushy White 1US $17.50Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural</B> 
Shade: Medium Deep 1US $25.00Tinted Lipglass</B> 
Shade: Queen Bee 1US $14.00Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone</B> 
15 ML / 0.5 US FL OZ 1US $19.50Plushglass</B> 
Shade: Big Baby 1US $17.50Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Brule 1US $14.50Duo Adhesive</B> 
14g / 0.5 US OZ 1US $8.00239 Eye Shader Brush</B> 
17 cm 1US $24.50Liquidlast Liner</B> 
Shade: Point Black 1US $16.50Paint Pot</B> 
Shade: Painterly 1US $16.50Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Woodwinked 1US $14.50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $242.00Discount (25%)- US $60.55ShippingFREESales Tax (6.25%)US $11.35
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $192.80 
SOOO excited. I think I'm most looking forward to Queen Bee..... Do you guys think that since we're using the early code, we'll be early enough to miss the frenzy that starts tomorrow... ya know how shipping sometimes get backed up during previous sales like this....


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 15, 2009)

i tried using EARLY25 and the Lash69... didnt work though, apparently you can only apply one code at a time - oh well, i still get 25 off anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now for the hard part... waiting!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_i tried using EARLY25 and the Lash69... didnt work though, apparently you can only apply one code at a time - oh well, i still get 25 off anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now for the hard part... waiting!_

 
You're right. My mistake, I thought it accepted both codes, but it didn't.
I'll save for a future order.


----------



## MallyK (Jun 15, 2009)

Should I......shouldn't I?  There's tonnes of stuff I want, but we're trying to save up to buy a house.....


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MallyK* 

 
_Should I......shouldn't I? There's tonnes of stuff I want, but we're trying to save up to buy a house....._

 
Buying a home is more important than any MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or you could just treat yourself to a couple of things, instead of your whole wishlist.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_god wouldn't THAT be insane!


i wish they had a NO TAX code though. jesus._

 
Move to a state with no tax! Delaware might be nothing but cornfields and developments, but at least we don't have sales tax.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_i tried using EARLY25 and the Lash69... didnt work though, apparently you can only apply one code at a time - oh well, i still get 25 off anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now for the hard part... waiting!_

 
i entered both codes separately and they both SEEMED to work.. my total reflected the 25% off.. but when i purchased and looked at my email confirmation and it shows that i DIDNT get the discount!  wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  contacting MAC now..


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_god wouldn't THAT be insane!


i wish they had a NO TAX code though. jesus._

 
I know! I wish that MAC would have a code to not charge us tax since I hate paying sales tax!


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 15, 2009)

I just placed my order.  I got:

Fix+
MSF N Medium Dark
109 Brush
190 Brush
Peaches Blush


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, figured out the shipping thing. Finale order is:

Studio Fix Powder
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Fix+Rose
Brush Cleaner
Backtrack Fluidline


----------



## MacAddict09 (Jun 15, 2009)

I ended up getting










188 Small Duo Fibre Face Brush</B> 1US $34.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B> 
Shade: Satin Taupe 1US $11.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B> 
Shade: Stars 'N' Rockets 1US $11.00Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50</B> 
30 ml / 1 fl. oz 1US $28.00Eye Kohl</B> 
Shade: Fascinating 1US $14.50Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural</B> 
Shade: Light 1US $25.00Pigment</B> 
Shade: Vanilla 1US $19.50Style Warrior Bronzing Powder</B> 
Shade: Solar Riche 1US $21.00Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer</B> 
Shade: NC15 1US $15.50Style Warrior Beauty Powder Blush</B> 
Shade: Eversun 1US $18.00Style Warrior Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Vibrant Grape 1US $14.50Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15</B> 1US $12.00Tinted Lipglass</B> 
Shade: Queen Bee 1US $14.00Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Pollinator 1US $14.50Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Buckwheat 1US $14.50Eye Shadow</B> 
Shade: Crème de Miel 1US $14.50Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B> 
Shade: Cork 1US $11.00Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan</B> 
Shade: All That Glitters 1US $11.00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $303.50Discount (25%)- US $75.91ShippingUS $5.00Sales Tax (6%)US $13.92
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US $246.51


----------



## sweetie (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to share too!  There's nothing special but this is my first haul posting.  I got: 

Dazzleglass Shade: Funtabulous 1US $18.00
Fix + Rose100 ml / 3.4 US FL OZ 1US $17.00
Mineralize Skinfinish Shade: Gold Deposit 1US $27.00
Viva Glam Lipstick Shade: Viva Glam V 1US $14.00
Blot Powder/Pressed Shade: Medium Dark 1US $21.00
Tinted Lipglass Shade: Viva Glam V 1US $14.00
Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation Shade: C7 1US $26.00
Pigment Shade: Deep Blue Green 1US $19.50
Creations Hue: Africanimal 20 ML / 0.68 US FL OZ 1US $25.00
Brush Cleanser 233 ml 1US $11.00
Creations Hue: Naked Honey 20 ML / 0.68 US FL OZ 1US $25.00
US $217.50
Discount (25%)- US $47.38
ShippingFREE
Sales Tax (6.75%)US $11.51
US $181.63
Gift Card RedemptionUS $42.63
Credit Card RedemptionUS $139.00


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

I just stocked up on things that I'm almost out of. Like Eye makeup remover, eye cream, PP trans. powder, oh & another 109. 

I guess I should've waited to order my Style warriors ...boo hoo


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 15, 2009)

I got the brush roll, a couple of blush palettes...and Queen Bee!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG!! I am soooo super juiced!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I posted previously on what I had planned on getting and decided to scrap the blushes since I fear that MAC blushes are breaking me out!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Sooooo I decided to get more eyeshadows instead! My final order is:

187
239
Solar Bits in Impassioned
MAC Prep and Prime Transparent Finishing Powder (i hope this doesn't break me out!) 
Iridescent Powder/Loose in Golden Bronze
Pro Palette Eyeshadow x 15
Stars n Rockets
Steamy
Shimmermoss
Sumptuous Olive
Mulch 
Knight Divine
Ricepaper
Greensmoke
Sketch

Subtotal without tax or discount: $239
Total with tax, discount and 2 day shipping: $200.36!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really had to stop myself from going overboard and kept it at $200 including the shipping. I really wanted more brushes but I think I will wait and go to the local freestanding store, buy a brush, see if they have other eyeshadows that I like and get a makeover!! I am sooo proud of myself!! LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

^Winthrop44 - I hope you love QB on!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i entered both codes separately and they both SEEMED to work.. my total reflected the 25% off.. but when i purchased and looked at my email confirmation and it shows that i DIDNT get the discount!  wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  contacting MAC now.._

 

What did they tell you about using 2 codes etc.?


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 15, 2009)

elegant, do you prefer the 109 for foundation?  I notice you said you will get a second one.  Do you prefer it over the 187?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

wow misha you racked up!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so very bad...just placed a second order.

Just a pinch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




secret crush
Queen Bee
Stop Look!

It was only like $50! for everything


----------



## catemoody (Jun 15, 2009)

Had SPF prep + prime in my basket an hour ago, came back from the gym and now its gone!
im devastated! Sold out so fast, better buy soon!


----------



## catemoody (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh and does anyone know the quality of the 194? iv had alot of foundation/concealer brushes that don't wash well, always feel greasy
does anyone else experience this?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_elegant, do you prefer the 109 for foundation?  I notice you said you will get a second one.  Do you prefer it over the 187?_

 
Its my 3rd 109. I LOVE this brush for lighter less pigmented colors. I use it for Stark Naked, Fun N Games & Summer Rose. And it is good for foundation application. I use the 187 for the highly pigmented blushes

HTH


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahahha, you're telling me you use both.  Do you use either for foundation?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Ahahha, you're telling me you use both.  Do you use either for foundation?_

 
I will use the 109 for powder foundation - or my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 109 gives kind of a flawless medium coverage.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

I got
- MoistureLush Cream
- Prep and Prime Face
- Goldmine
- Coppering
- Mulch
- Sketch
My small little haul! I am so excited to get it in the mail! Squee!


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 15, 2009)

I feel like I'm cramming last minute for a test!!! So many things I want to ask!  Am I going to get everything I want?  Am I getting too much?? Ahh!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_So now you have to by $70 for free shipping after your discount? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks... I have $66 in there and its telling me there's a $7 shipping charge._

 


me too sucks


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_Had SPF prep + prime in my basket an hour ago, came back from the gym and now its gone!
im devastated! Sold out so fast, better buy soon!



_

 
As far as I can see - its still available, unless we're talking about 2 different things. Maybe your cart expired


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

They never seem to have MAC sales in Ireland. It sucks...


----------



## Sayde (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_Subtotal without tax or discount: $239
Total with tax, discount and 2 day shipping: $200.36!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
  Was anyone else able to use 2 day shipping? When I went to checkout, it only gave me the standard method as an option, and the popup window said that express & 2 day are not available during the sale.


----------



## catemoody (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_As far as I can see - its still available, unless we're talking about 2 different things. Maybe your cart expired_

 
canadian site!
grrr


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

^^^Oops - I didn't know you were on the Canadian site


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, just sent my massive order through...oh, and you can only use one code.  The LASH69 will not work with EARLY25.  If you put the mascara code in first, and then the sale code, it will accept both, but it will not apply the discount.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 

 
_me too sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Buy a pencil sharpener if you are only like $3-4 off from free s/h


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, just sent my massive order through.._


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

I will not place another order!  Gotta stay away from this thread..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*waves to elegant*


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, just sent my massive order through...oh, and you can only use one code. The LASH69 will not work with EARLY25. If you put the mascara code in first, and then the sale code, it will accept both, but it will not apply the discount._

 
Yeah the card states can't be combined with other discounts or promo codes


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I will not place another order! Gotta stay away from this thread..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*waves to elegant*_

 
Stay strong Rach...I am standing with you


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 15, 2009)

I got 

Fix +
242 Brush (I meant to get the 224, I got the numbers reversed)
Queen Bee L/G
C-thru L/G
Cork L/L
Sunsational L/S
Tempting
Teal Pigment 

This is my third order from mac, I'm just starting out with makeup, is there anything else you ladies think I should have.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Stay strong Rach...I am standing with you_

 
Thanks babe!  *stays strong*


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missboss82* 

 
_I got 

Fix +
242 Brush (I meant to get the 224, I got the numbers reversed)
Queen Bee L/G
C-thru L/G
Cork L/L
Sunsational L/S
Tempting
Teal Pigment 

This is my third order from mac, I'm just starting out with makeup, is there anything else you ladies think I should have._

 
Depends on what you already have.  These sales are great for building a brush collection if that applies to your needs.  Also good for staples like loose powder and mascara.  Your list looks great, I love Teal pigment.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missboss82* 

 
_I got 

Fix +
242 Brush (I meant to get the 224, I got the numbers reversed)
Queen Bee L/G
C-thru L/G
Cork L/L
Sunsational L/S
Tempting
Teal Pigment 

This is my third order from mac, I'm just starting out with makeup, is there anything else you ladies think I should have._

 
maybe the Demi Wipes if you use those...those are always better at a discount.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missboss82* 

 
_I got 

Fix +
242 Brush (I meant to get the 224, I got the numbers reversed)
Queen Bee L/G
C-thru L/G
Cork L/L
Sunsational L/S
Tempting
Teal Pigment 

This is my third order from mac, I'm just starting out with makeup, is there anything else you ladies think I should have._

 
Were you able to call MAC Customer Service & get them to change the brush in your order?

You picked some nice colors!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey momma spy!!


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Were you able to call MAC Customer Service & get them to change the brush in your order?

You picked some nice colors!_

 
No I figured I just keep and order the 224 as well.  Thanks ladies for the suggestions.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hey momma spy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 15, 2009)

well I ended up with a small order:
Trace Gold blush pan
15 pan eyeshadow palette
Blush palette
& Circa Plum pigment (as a cp for someone else)


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 15, 2009)

after serious consideration I decided not to get a damn thing! I can't believe it, myself! It feels so good to say no! Now, lets see how long this lasts...


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 15, 2009)

I only bought brushes...239, 224, 217 and 252!  Finally upgrading from my Sonia Kashuk's!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_after serious consideration I decided not to get a damn thing! I can't believe it, myself! It feels so good to say no! Now, lets see how long this lasts..._

 
I said no, too. I didn't want anything. I didn't need anything. I wasn't going to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

$68 later... I have five items I probably shouldn't have bought on the way... LOL.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i cannot wait for my order to arrive. mac always takes like 2 days to ship to me, but i wouldn't be surprised if it took longer this time._

 
The fine print says that normal orders take 1-2 days processing, but discounted orders take 5-7.  So be prepared to wait.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 15, 2009)

I was a good girl. I only got 

SFF
Tiger summer bag
272


----------



## Civies (Jun 15, 2009)

Ugh .. soft ochre paint pot got restocked today and now it's sold out again. Shoot me !


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 15, 2009)

Placed my order 8D
So excited!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Placed my order 8D
So excited!_

 
What did you get?


----------



## koukla032487 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_I need to know the same thing about parfait amour! It seems like such a nice colour but when I swatched it the colour payoff didn't seem that great...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eh I used to own PA but it's not as great as it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You REALLY have to pack it on to get it to show up...and even then it fades through-out the day...even with a good base! I won't buy it again.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_Eh I used to own PA but it's not as great as it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You REALLY have to pack it on to get it to show up...and even then it fades through-out the day...even with a good base! I won't buy it again._

 
that's the feeling it gives me....thanks for letting me know!


----------



## radarlove (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_after serious consideration I decided not to get a damn thing! I can't believe it, myself! It feels so good to say no! Now, lets see how long this lasts..._

 
I did this for the last sale whenever that was and totally regretted it. Props to you!


----------



## MallyK (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radarlove* 

 
_I did this for the last sale whenever that was and totally regretted it. Props to you!_

 
How often do they have sales like this (in Canada specifically)?


----------



## franimal (Jun 15, 2009)

I picked up:

191 square foundation brush
214 short shader
168 large angled contour brush
studio sculpt concealer
studio sculpt foundation
Spiked eyebrow pencil x2
Plushblack plushlash x2
Brownette plushlash
gold deposit msf
soft n gentle msf
honey light highlight powder
golden nectar highlight powder
15 pro palette x4
naked honey skin salve
africanimal fragrance
naked honey fragrance
Buckwheat e/s
Newly Minted e/s
Prrr lipglass

Thank god Mac has a $500 limit, so I had to remove a few things which I'm actually happy about now. I just thought it was weird they don't do the $500 limit after the promo code. It's is probably a shipping insurance thing.

My total:
469.50
-117.41 (-25%)
379.36

That is probably the most I have spent in 1 go (eek!) But I am so excited to get my


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 15, 2009)

I am so glad they up the time, put me in a bind because I was still researching but glad it wasn't 12:00EST.


----------



## franimal (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The fine print says that normal orders take 1-2 days processing, but discounted orders take 5-7.  So be prepared to wait._

 
Oh man, what a buzz kill!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Oh man, what a buzz kill!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 15, 2009)

Just now, I placed my order. I bought

eyeshadows (all in pan form): ricepaper, gleam, bronze, gorgeous gold
Photograuvre Techakohl Liner
Studio Sculpt foundation in NC30
150 brush
Fix+
Brush Cleaner
4-pan palette
109 brush

Total: $192.00-25%+tax=$156.22


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_Eh I used to own PA but it's not as great as it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You REALLY have to pack it on to get it to show up...and even then it fades through-out the day...even with a good base! I won't buy it again._

 


really?? it works great for me. i just used udpp and it lasted all day, was very pretty. i really like it, i guess its diff for everyone though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

I can wait...gives me time to think of a good excuse


----------



## Civies (Jun 15, 2009)

I have to wait until tomorrow morning to order because I'm paying with two prepaid gift cards .. Hopefully what I want won't be sold out "(fix+ and soft ochre which already did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bare study pp (good choice with the e/s I'm getting or .. no ? Suggestions/Recommendations very welcomed with opened arms !)
Margin blush pan
Springsheen blush pan
Woodwinked e/s pan
Sumptuous olive e/s pan
Shroom e/s pan
Amber lights e/s pan
Satin taupe e/s
Queen bee l/g
15 pro pan palette
Hush CCB (as a highlight)
= $175.00
- 25% ($43.75)
+ tax ($17.06)
= $148.31

My goal was $150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And Oh wow .. saved like $44 that's amazing .


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

^ I use UDPP too, and like someone else said, i have trouble with it. It never comes out like it is in the pan, and it seems to fade before my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its sad cause it is SO beautiful. Is it similar at all to violet pigment?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I can wait...gives me time to think of a good excuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true!


----------



## catemoody (Jun 15, 2009)

just a quick question, what would be a better idea, buying the 138 brush or 4 lipglasses,
i already have the 129, 188, 187, 134, 165, and 109 , but cant find the perfect bronzer brush without destroying my 109! 

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

^I own neither but I've swatched violet pigment in store before and the colour payoff seems better.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I have to wait until tomorrow morning to order because I'm paying with two prepaid gift cards .. Hopefully what I want won't be sold out "(fix+ and soft ochre which already did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bare study pp (good choice with the e/s I'm getting or .. no ? Suggestions/Recommendations very welcomed with opened arms !)
Margin blush pan
Springsheen blush pan
Woodwinked e/s pan
Sumptuous olive e/s pan
Shroom e/s pan
Amber lights e/s pan
Satin taupe e/s
Queen bee l/g
15 pro pan palette
Hush CCB (as a highlight)
= $175.00
- 25% ($43.75)
+ tax ($17.06)
= $148.31

My goal was $150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And Oh wow .. saved like $44 that's amazing ._

 
Since bare study pp is a neutral colour I'm sure it'll pair well with most eye shadows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I have to wait until tomorrow morning to order because I'm paying with two prepaid gift cards .. Hopefully what I want won't be sold out "(fix+ and soft ochre which already did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Are they "Sold Out" or "Out of Stock" because you can checkout with out of stock items in your cart.  I just did.


----------



## Civies (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Are they "Sold Out" or "Out of Stock" because you can checkout with out of stock items in your cart.  I just did._

 
Sold Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boooooooo . 

And .. well cause I know bare study has a frost so idk if it'll be too shimmery. And currently I use UDPP


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 15, 2009)

Dejarose fragrance, another 217, shadow and blush pallet, Swimming, Juxt, Plumage, Sketch, Raizin, and Frankly Scarlet.
I limited myself to ten things since my nice mommy was ordering for me. I haven't gotten any makeup in a while!
I did pick up a Bobbi Brown corrector today also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_What did you get?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_^I own neither but I've swatched violet pigment in store before and the colour payoff seems better._

 
Pigments will almost always be the better buy...unfortunately there's not nearly the range of colors.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Sold Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Boooooooo . 

And .. well cause I know bare study has a frost so idk if it'll be too shimmery. And currently I use UDPP_

 
And of course painterly pp has to be sold out as well! I say bare study should still be okay...just don't apply too much.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 15, 2009)

I wish the range was better, and that the packaging was smaller.
I own a lot more pigments haha.


----------



## Sayde (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_And of course painterly pp has to be sold out as well! I say bare study should still be okay...just don't apply too much._

 
It still seems to be in stock when I just looked...


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sayde* 

 
_It still seems to be in stock when I just looked...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nevermind


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_just a quick question, what would be a better idea, buying the 138 brush or 4 lipglasses,
i already have the 129, 188, 187, 134, 165, and 109 , but cant find the perfect bronzer brush without destroying my 109! 

thanks for your thoughts




_

 
Splurge and buy the 138 brush while you can get it on sale.  During the last 2 sales I skipped over the 138 brush in order to get more stuff and I've regretted it each time.  Finally I bought it today.

Its a *$52* brush. Get it while on sale!!!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sayde* 

 
_It still seems to be in stock when I just looked...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no, on the Canadian site it isn't...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 15, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a brush roll, does anyone have it, is it good/worth it?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_So, I think I'm getting:

182 Brush, Fix + Rose and the Microfine Refinisher (since I'm nearly out of my beloved Volcanic Ash Exfoliator *sob*)

I'm waffling on the scrub, have any of you used it?_

 
i use it and like it.  i rotate it with the VAE.  its more intense than the VAE, so you gotta be careful when scrubbing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *catemoody* 

 
_Oh and does anyone know the quality of the 194? iv had alot of foundation/concealer brushes that don't wash well, always feel greasy
does anyone else experience this?_

 
i like the new concealer brush, the 195.

when cleaning foundation/concealer brushes, you've gotta use and oil-based cleanser first, then use the brush cleanser.  this gets rid of all makeup traces.


----------



## Cinci (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I was thinking about getting a brush roll, does anyone have it, is it good/worth it?_

 
I have one, and I love it!  Although, I only use it when i'm travelling or taking my makeup to a friend's.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I was thinking about getting a brush roll, does anyone have it, is it good/worth it?_

 
it depends on how many brushes you have.  if you don't have alot, then its really nice.  if you have alot of brushes tho, you can't fit that many into it.


----------



## silviachic (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Sold Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boooooooo . 

And .. well cause I know bare study has a frost so idk if it'll be too shimmery. And currently I use UDPP_

 
The first paint pot i got was bare study... it was good when I was using it but yea, like you said its too shimmery for me... so i got painterly and i like it soooo much more better than bare study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it also seems like it makes my e/s stay on a lot longer


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2009)

Erine, compared to you I don't have a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah, I think all of them are not going to fit and that's going to drive me crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hm, I'll skip it for now, maybe I'll change my mind in the next few days, who knows.


----------



## franimal (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I was thinking about getting a brush roll, does anyone have it, is it good/worth it?_

 
I never use mine. It sits rolled out on my vanity, and I'm too lazy to actually put the brushes in the slots. Unless you travel a lot and need to bring a colletion's worth of brushes along with you, buy something you will actually use on the daily. Just my opinion.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i use it and like it.  i rotate it with the VAE.  its more intense than the VAE, so you gotta be careful when scrubbing.



i like the new concealer brush, the 195.

*when cleaning foundation/concealer brushes, you've gotta use and oil-based cleanser first, then use the brush cleanser.  this gets rid of all makeup traces*._

 
What company makes an oil-based brush cleaner?  Or should we just use eye makeup remover?


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_wow misha you racked up!!!_

 
Girl, after I read your message on youtube, I went ASAP to the MAC website and opened up my cart and spent 5 minutes looking at it and then spent another 10 looking at other stuff and forced myself to just get the items that I had in my cart already before they were sold out!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I'm so very bad...just placed a second order._

 
NOO!!! MUST.NOT.ORDER.MORE.STUFF!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Destiny007* 

 
_I only bought brushes...239, 224, 217 and 252! Finally upgrading from my Sonia Kashuk's!_

 
LOL! I see I'm not the only one upgrading!!


----------



## Civies (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silviachic* 

 
_The first paint pot i got was bare study... it was good when I was using it but yea, like you said its too shimmery for me... so i got painterly and i like it soooo much more better than bare study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it also seems like it makes my e/s stay on a lot longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sigh. So I'm deciding whether I should use bare study or not . I think I'll get it just to have .. for shimmery looks. If I want something else I'll use UDPP and then pick up painterly sometime later. I hate you MAC, why is it sold out ?!


----------



## shonntew (Jun 16, 2009)

Now I can't decide between buckwheat and night maneovers!?


----------



## franimal (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shonntew* 

 
_Now I can't decide between buckwheat and night maneovers!?_

 
Buckwheat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shonntew (Jun 16, 2009)

Is buckwheat darker?  It looks like it on swatches?  I want a darker brown


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

didn't need much this time around so I just picked up two brushes to add to my collection.. and a sponge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- 129 Special Edition Monogram Brush
- 190 Foundation Brush
- Foundation Sponge Liquid/Cream

now the only face brushes i'm missing are the 150 and 191. The 150 brush doesn't have good reviews so i'm still not sure if i'm going to get it.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there a good way to ask a MAC MA at Nordstrom's to match the online sale? Would they consider it very impolite if I ask, or is there a way to ask that won't make them angry?


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought a few things because I have a ton of things to buy in the next few weeks.

I ended up with:

15 pan Eyeshadow Palette
Fascinating Eye Kohl
Blacktrack Fluidline
MSF Natural in Medium Plus
Eye pencil sharpener duo

And that came to $73.73 CAN --hate the 13% tax that we have =(


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Is there a good way to ask a MAC MA at Nordstrom's to match the online sale? Would they consider it very impolite if I ask, or is there a way to ask that won't make them angry?_

 
I asked and they did for me.  Do a live chat on there site or call there 1-800 number.  Tell them about the sale and they will do it.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I asked and they did for me.  Do a live chat on there site or call there 1-800 number.  Tell them about the sale and they will do it._

 
Thank you!


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Thank you!_

 
You're welcome.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shonntew* 

 
_Now I can't decide between buckwheat and night maneovers!?_

 

Me neither so I got both.  I didnt feel like regretting it later


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL cute....








My final list:

All pro pan: Plumage, Greensmoke, Shale, Copperplate, Nylon
Other eyeshadows: Créme de Miel, Night Manoeuvres & Bright Future
Solar Riche bronzer
Brushes: 187 and 239 as back ups
Gold Rebel lg
Pro Palette 15
Golden Lemon pigment

I'm noticing that a lot of people are getting pro refills and palettes. I'm soooo glad MAC finally did that for us common people


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 16, 2009)

I got an email allowing me to order the sale a day early....

I wish I had more money to spend on this sale. I'd get a few brushes and other permanent things Ive wanted. But I got zero lipsticks, cuz I know I can always b2m for those. I got:

*Studio Fix Fluid
*Blot Powder
*Refined Zone
*Eyeshadow Pans-Tete a tint and humid
*100 strokes e/s
*Eversun blush
*Money Honey d/g
*Queen bee l/g
*Live and Dye l/g

Doesnt seem like much now. Id have gotten like, 4 brushes, more lipglasses, eyeshadows and lipsticks if I could afford it.

Oh well.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What company makes an oil-based brush cleaner? Or should we just use eye makeup remover?_

 
we use cleanse off oil at the counter.

mac just sent me the email, so it officially starts NOW!!! i'm EST btw.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2009)

Code SUMO worked for me at like 10pm, I just couldn't decide what to get


----------



## jenixxx (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm on the Canadian site - and I entered save25 and it has worked for me as of today.        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Powder Blush/Pro Palette Refill Pan    Shade: Blunt
Powder Blush/Pro Palette Refill Pan    Shade: Pinch Me 

Pro Palette/X6 Blush

Pencil Sharpener/Duo

Eye Kohl    Shade: Smolder   

Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer    Shade: NC35

Lipstick     Shade: Shy Girl

Cremestick Liner    Shade: Summerfruit

Eye Shadow/Pro Palette Refill Pan    Shade: Wedge

Pro Palette/X15 Eye Shadow


----------



## lalunia (Jun 16, 2009)

Yay, I just got my email with the Save25 code!

My short and final list:

Shroom Pan
Soba Pan
Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15
Pinch O' Peach Pan
SFF NW20


----------



## shonntew (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Me neither so I got both.  I didnt feel like regretting it later_

 
You got both and I got neither...I ended up with carbon pan....I wear my black tied A lot and don't have any matte blacks.
I also got : cakeshop, backup pentultimate, earth to earth duo, and I think a technocolor eveliner in a blue shade


----------



## franimal (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_ 
I'm noticing that a lot of people are getting pro refills and palettes. I'm soooo glad MAC finally did that for us common people_

 
It's about damn time, MAC!!! I'm pissed cuz I forgot to add the blush palettes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I keep telling myself that if I place another order I will be have to spend another $60+ considering I hate paying for shipping. I guess half of my blush pans will have to stay taped inside their ghetto cd cases.

Don't do it franny, bad!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have spent enough on this stupid sale as is!!!!


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 16, 2009)

I finally put the order in but I'll wait for confirmation first to make sure it went through.  ahhh, I hope it does.  I used the EARLY 25 code.


----------



## monter (Jun 16, 2009)

Just put in a second order - this time for my mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played MA for her, and we ended up with:

- Paradisco (I know the color payoff on this one isn't great, but she saw mine in a palette and LOVED it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Folie
- Ricepaper
- Saddle
- Satin Taupe
- Steamy (her first not neutral/purple!)
- A four-pan palette
- Black Dazzlelash

And she's giving me her All That Glitters and Trax because they are too shimmery for her


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 16, 2009)

My order is pending. Hopefully nothing ends up being out of stock


----------



## iShadow (Jun 16, 2009)

Ugh, the shipping is killing me. -_-


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Ugh, the shipping is killing me. -_-_

 
Why? You have less than $60?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Code SUMO worked for me at like 10pm, I just couldn't decide what to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_I'm on the Canadian site - and I entered save25 and it has worked for me as of today._

 
i said OFFICIALLY starts.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Why? You have less than $60?_

 
I've been playing with a cart for over a week.  I've preordered the Nordstrom NARS palette, so I really can't justify spending more than $30 right now.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_My order is pending. Hopefully nothing ends up being out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I keep waiting to get a confirmation email D:
I really hope nothing I ordered is out of stock too.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

ADVICE REQUESTED for the sale

1st-- I need a recommendation for a brown eyeliner.  I have the two ended one that came out with heatherette but it has zero staying power.  I love it but its gone in an hour.  I am normally a black eyeliner gal but I like the occasional softnesss of a brown.

I wear liner on my waterline everyday and occasionally on the upper lid---if that helps you to help me.  LOL

Soooooo

*-Teddy eye kohl*
*-Buried Treasure powerpoint eye pencil*
or
*-Brownborder technakohl*

You don't hear much about brown liners so I can't figure out which one.

*NEXT*

109 or 116 brush?

I already have the 165 and 129 brush and just ordered the 138.  I have others but am naming these 3 so that you know what cheek/face brushes I have that might serve a similar purpose.

I always look at these (109 and 116) and wonder if I need them.  If I have the 165 do I need the 109?  And if I have the 129 do I need the 116?  Since they are on sale I figure now or never.  But if I don't need it I wanna pass on it now and not regret it and have to return it later.  I don't wear liquid foundation if that helps

I really made my first order too hastily and I'm probably gonna have to do some returning (sorry MAC).  So now I'm trying to take my time and make sure I get what I need for my next...and LAST order. 
 I ordered Sumputous Olive forgetting that it looks like Henna and I wanna kick myself.  Also ordered the darkest lustre drops but can't find anyone saying good stuff about it.  BAH!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_ADVICE REQUESTED for the sale

1st-- I need a recommendation for a brown eyeliner. I have the two ended one that came out with heatherette but it has zero staying power. I love it but its gone in an hour

I wear liner on my waterline everyday and occasionally on the upper lid

Soooooo

*-Teddy eye kohl*
*-Buried Treasure powerpoint eye pencil*
or
*-Brownborder technakohl*

You don't hear much about brown liners so I can't figure out which one._

 
teddy is a medium brown with gold flecks.  its not similar to the heatherette one.

buried treasure isn't approved for the waterline, and its green, not brown.

brownborder is a dark brown and is closer to the heatherette one in colour.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone else see this?

 Quote:

  Your order has been received and* will be process within 5 - 7 business days.* When your order is shipped, you'll receive an email from us with the shipping details. Please refer to your order number whenever contacting M·A·C Cosmetics Online Service.  
 
usually they are processed between 1-2 business days.. I'm guessing they are expecting a ton of orders. Didn't they have long shipping delays during the discount they offered earlier this year? I hope that doesn't happen again


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 16, 2009)

List so far:
Strobe Liquid
168 brush
White Frost pro pan

I'm trying to decide between Pinch Me or Peachykeen blush.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_anyone else see this?



usually they are processed between 1-2 business days.. I'm guessing they are expecting a ton of orders. Didn't they have long shipping delays during the discount they offered earlier this year? I hope that doesn't happen again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I got that message too so not sure if it is confirmation that I'm getting my items or not.  I never ordered from them during a sale so I have no idea how this works, whether there are delays or not.  I hope it's not too long.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 16, 2009)

If there are delays, does that mean they won't charge us until they pack and ship?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jun 16, 2009)

all for the kit


Cream Colour Base 
Shade: Pearl                              1               US $16.50                          
210 Eye Liner Brush                                               1               US $17.50                          
188 Small Duo Fibre Face Brush                                               1               US $34.00                          
Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Underage                              1               US $14.00                          
Fast Response Eye Cream 
 15 ml / 0.5 fl oz                              1               US $28.50                          
Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Oh Baby                              1               US $14.00                          
Mineralize Skinfinish 
Shade: Perfect Topping                              1               US $27.00                          
217 Blending Brush 
 17 cm                              1               US $22.50                          
Bulk Wipes 
 100 Sheets                              1               US $25.00                          
Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Vanilla                              1               US $11.00                          





               US $210.00                                         Discount (25%)             - US $52.52                                         Shipping               FREE                                            Sales Tax (7.25%)               US $11.42                                                        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




               US $168.90


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_ADVICE REQUESTED for the sale
109 or 116 brush?_

 
109 for sure. i reach for it more than 116.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, this is my biggest MAC purchase so far. I am very new to MAC, but I have a ton of eye stuff, so I wanted to concentrate on face products. Here's the damage:

 Hello Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass (Dazzlepuss) *US $28.00* 
                                 Select MoistureCover (NW20)      *US $15.50* 
                                 Mineralize Skinfinish (Perfect Topping) *US $27.00* 
                                 Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (Light Medium)*US $25.00* 
Hello Kitty Kouture Sheer Mystery Powder (Light Medium)     *US $90.00* 
                                       Mineralize Blush Duo (Love Rock)* US $22.50*

 *Subtotal                  **US $208.00* 
Discount (25%)*       - US $52.01*
  Standard Shipping   *US $0.00*
      Sales Tax (0%)*       US $0.00* *Total* *US $155.99*


----------



## silviachic (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the finally list of items that I purchased today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye shadow pro palette refill pans:
rule
sushi flower
expensive pink
chrome yellow
bitter
juxt
sketch
stars n' rockets
satin toupe

pro palette eyeshadow x15 x4

brush cleaner

fix + w/ rose

fluid liner - blacktrack

foundation pump

rose romance beauty powder - summer rose

im so excited!!!! but at the same time i am so tempted to buy more... dangerous... i need to pay for tuition in a month so i cant be doing this! but its soooo hard...!


----------



## elementaire (Jun 16, 2009)

just received an email from mac that they couldn't process my order because my credit card is not US based!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2009)

It was total debit card carnage.  I made my MAC bag scream. lol

Good fun, though.  Thanks, MAC


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2009)

Random: 

Three cheers for tracking cookies.  I was just checking the soccer page on Foxsports.com and one of the sponsored ads was for the MAC sale.  

1. Weird to see a MAC ad
2. Not where you'd expect to see it


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 16, 2009)

Studio Sculpt foundation in NW15-was almost out, so I needed this.
239 Shadow brush-been coveting this for a while.
Swish eyeshadow pan
4 pan pallette

So, not too bad, just came to a hair over $60.


----------



## franimal (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_anyone else see this?



usually they are processed between 1-2 business days.. I'm guessing they are expecting a ton of orders. Didn't they have long shipping delays during the discount they offered earlier this year? I hope that doesn't happen again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine said 1-2 business days. Maybe it depends on how much you spent or whether you placed it during the early part of the sale or when it officially started?


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 16, 2009)

okay... at the last minute... i took out prussian because I am getting nehru and tilt and didn't want to overdo the blues... am i going to regret getting nehru over prussian?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

question...
can you B2M pro pan refills?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ yes


----------



## Civies (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_question...
can you B2M pro pan refills?_

 
Nope. They're not counted as a b2m piece. Or else people would b2m just a depot and a pan too which would count as 2.

Edit ; Really ? I tried at my MAC store and they didn't let me .


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_question...
can you B2M pro pan refills?_

 

Not as far as I know.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_^^ yes_

 
Would you need the packaging or label to make sure they accept it?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

You can do the pro pan refills, they have to have the original label and magnet on the back.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 16, 2009)

At what point in the checkout process do you enter in online codes? I don't want to submit my offer until I know I have the code right. I have never ordered online before. Please help... I want my stuff sooo bad!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 16, 2009)

You absoluetly CAN b2m pro palette refills. The diffrence between them and pans of depots is the refills have the magnet and label on them. They need to have this in order to b2m, otherwise it comes off the same as b2ming a depot pan (thus getting 2 credits per 1 item)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_question...
can you B2M pro pan refills?_

 
I'm pretty sure you're supposed to be able to based on the letter that recently went out, but when I sent mine in to the address on the MAC web site a couple of months ago they called and told me they were not eligible. So I'd suggest you try at different places until you find someone who knows the rules and takes them.


----------



## Civies (Jun 16, 2009)

Just placed my order over the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm Canadian, and she said I would receive it in 2-3 business days. I was surprised after hearing you guys getting that email so I asked whether or not it would take longer because of the sale and she said "Oh maybe like 4 business days ? /laughs".

I'm excited. And also .. to any ladies wanting to order something "Sold Out" on the MAC Canadian site .. just call in and order. I wanted Soft Ochre PP but they were "Sold Out" but I asked for it anyways and she gave it to me. She said that they received a large shipment just before the sale and it's really not "Sold Out".


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirandaTN* 

 
_okay... at the last minute... i took out prussian because I am getting nehru and tilt and didn't want to overdo the blues... am i going to regret getting nehru over prussian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have Prussian but its actually a lovely color. Not as dark as Nehru but definitely a dark blue. Im sure you will love it !!


PS. Bright Future is back in stock ! Yay


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_At what point in the checkout process do you enter in online codes? I don't want to submit my offer until I know I have the code right. I have never ordered online before. Please help... I want my stuff sooo bad!!_

 
When are you at checkout, below the words Shopping Bag and above your list of items. It's says Promotional Code, Just enter SAVE25 there and click on Submit.


----------



## MallyK (Jun 16, 2009)

How much do you need for free shipping from the Canadian site?  I really shouldn't be spending more money, but..... it seems like such a good deal.

Also, does anyone have a link to a thread explaing the different eyeliners?  Currently all I have is fluidline (and I <3 it), but I want something softer for the upper lid and something to use on the waterline of the lower lid.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

a bit surprised about the 138 brush being the first to sell out! congrats to all who got it - it's a really nice brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Mine said 1-2 business days. Maybe it depends on how much you spent or whether you placed it during the early part of the sale or when it officially started?_

 
hm, interesting. are you in Canada? I wonder why my email said 5-7 days...


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just got an email from MAC saying that my order just shipped today! I ordered from the MAC US website yesterday. So we're looking at a 1-day processing time. Yay! Can't wait to play with my new goodies.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_a bit surprised about the 138 brush being the first to sell out! congrats to all who got it - it's a really nice brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hm, interesting. are you in Canada? I wonder why my email said 5-7 days..._

 

The 138 sold out?  I'm SO glad that I got it yesterday.  I would have been really upset, its been on my list for a long time


----------



## miss sha (Jun 16, 2009)

Bright Future back in stock? Nooooooo! Now I might have to try submitting a second order after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used SUMO yesterday. I wonder if I used SAVE25 if it would still work? D:


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_When are you at checkout, below the words Shopping Bag and above your list of items. It's says Promotional Code, Just enter SAVE25 there and click on Submit._

 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been waiting to see which brushes would sell-out. I thought they would be the first ones to go.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_The 138 sold out?  I'm SO glad that I got it yesterday.  I would have been really upset, its been on my list for a long time_

 
yep, it's labeled as Out of Stock on the US website


----------



## Odette (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MallyK* 

 
_How much do you need for free shipping from the Canadian site?  I really shouldn't be spending more money, but..... it seems like such a good deal._

 

$75 CDN before taxes.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

*waits patiently for shipping confirmation*


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_a bit surprised about the 138 brush being the first to sell out! congrats to all who got it - it's a really nice brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i'm pretty new to MAC, so I wasn't entirely sure what brushes to get, so I only ordered a 217. any advice for must have brushes? is the cleanse off oil good, even for oily skin?
and I didn't buy any foundations because I would have to get matched at the MAC store first.
Looks like I will be placing a 2nd order...


----------



## piupi (Jun 16, 2009)

I shopped like there is no MAC tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I placed my order around 1pm (EST) yesterday and got an email saying it was shipped already! The confirmation email I got right after I placed an order actually says that "the order will be processed within 1-2 business day". On the other hand, the email I got after my second order (yeah I know I'm bad...) says it will be processed within 5-7days and I made a purchase after midnight when the sale went public. So I guess it depends on when you place an order


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^ wow, that's really fast.
<----runs to check email for shipping confirmation
boo! nothing yet


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piupi* 

 
_I shopped like there is no MAC tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I placed my order around 1pm (EST) yesterday and got an email saying it was shipped already! The confirmation email I got right after I placed an order actually says that "the order will be processed within 1-2 business day". On the other hand, the email I got after my second order (yeah I know I'm bad...) says it will be processed within 5-7days and I made a purchase after midnight when the sale went public. So I guess it depends on when you place an order
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mine was the same. 1st order EARLY 25 1-2 days, 2nd order 5-7 days but I did have option of 2nd day shipping.

Am I the only one who hopes they mess up my order so I can get what I ordered plus keep their freebie?


----------



## sierrao (Jun 16, 2009)

grr this sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i wanna get stuff from the sumo sale but im going to mall of america next week and i wanna use my money to use over there.


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is what i ordered....

1st order:
109 brush
227 brush
2 pro pans in sketch and knight divine
4 pallete x2
honey skin salve (didn't put this in my basket, and this showed up after i placed my order....)
total: 109.50 with 25% discount + tax: 88.88

THENNN i was searching through the going going gone section and decided i needed:
272 brush
then i also i got 187 brush
bare study paint pot 
total: 81.50 with 25% discount + tax: 66.16 (i only got bare study for the free shipping, i know BAD)

anyways.... saved 47.77 pretty good haul


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piupi* 

 
_I shopped like there is no MAC tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I placed my order around 1pm (EST) yesterday and got an email saying it was shipped already! The confirmation email I got right after I placed an order actually says that "the order will be processed within 1-2 business day". On the other hand, the email I got after my second order (yeah I know I'm bad...) says it will be processed within 5-7days and I made a purchase after midnight when the sale went public. So I guess it depends on when you place an order
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Grr, I placed my order earlier than that--like 11-ish and I still don't have anything...


----------



## MallyK (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_$120 CDN before taxes._

 
thats a bit more than i was looking to get. oh well.  i guess i'll wait til december.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't wait!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eye Shadow 
Shade: Buckwheat  1 US $14.50 

Rectangle M·A·C/Medium/Run Tiger 
10" x 4.5" x 2"  1 US $38.00 

 Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Queen Bee  1 US $14.00 

 Eye Shadow 
Shade: Crème de Miel  1 US $14.50 

Rectangle M·A·C/Small/Go Zebra 
6.5" x 4.5" x 1.5"  1 US $28.00 

Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder 
8 G / 0.28 US OZ  1 US $21.00 

 Fast Response Eye Cream 
15 ml / 0.5 fl oz  1 US $28.50 

Paints 
Shade: Stilife  1 US $16.50 

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Wedge  1 US $11.00 

Just a Pinch Gel Blush 
Shade: Just a Pinch  1 US $19.50 

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Brown Script  1 US $11.00 

222 Tapered Blending Brush 
17 cm  1 US $28.00 

168 Large Angled Contour Brush 
18.5 cm  1 US $32.00 

Rectangle M·A·C/Mini/Spot the Leopard 
4.5" x 3" x 1"  1 US $18.00 

Naked Honey Skin Salve 
40 g / 1.41 US OZ  1 US $18.50 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 US $313.00 
Discount (25%) - US $78.28 
Shipping FREE 
Sales Tax (6%) US $14.06 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 US $248.78


----------



## piupi (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Grr, I placed my order earlier than that--like 11-ish and I still don't have anything..._

 
Really? Hmmm...that's weired


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_I just got an email from MAC saying that my order just shipped today! I ordered from the MAC US website yesterday. So we're looking at a 1-day processing time. Yay! Can't wait to play with my new goodies._

 
that's so fast!!! i hope i get my shipment email soon! i order yesterday as well.


----------



## missbrittanyt (Jun 16, 2009)

after 3 orders i ended up with:
109 brush
224 brush
194 brush
studio finish concealer

queen bee l/g
buzz l/g
crème d’nude l/s

15 & 4 pan palette
carbon
satin taupe
club
all that glitters
steamy
trax
stars n rockets
sumptuous olive
amber lights
vex
humid
deep truth
tilt
beautiful iris


i think i'm done!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I wouldn't think it would take 2 weeks, 1 at the most but that's just my opinion??
Someone tell me quickly if I need Parfait Amour?_

 
parfair amour doesn't have good color payoff on me. i have to pack it on like crazy! the color is gorgeous though.


----------



## Rachel6236 (Jun 16, 2009)

What shadow should I buy ladies?  i'd love to make a quad.
I have blue eyes, med skin (nc20-25?), brown hair
These are the shades I already own:
blanc type
soba
club
bronze
all that glitters
naked lunch
sumptous olive
mythology

what should i buy?

thinking about all 3 from naked honey?
and 4 others?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Civies (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_$120 CDN before taxes._

 
Erm actually it's $75 before taxes .

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rachel6236* 

 
_What shadow should I buy ladies? i'd love to make a quad.
I have blue eyes, med skin (nc20-25?), brown hair
These are the shades I already own:
blanc type
soba
club
bronze
all that glitters
naked lunch
sumptous olive
mythology

what should i buy?

thinking about all 3 from naked honey?
and 4 others?

Any suggestions?_

 
I would take out pollinator e/s from Naked Honey. It's bad pigmentation and I heard it's chalky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But DEFINITELY All That Glitters. It's my fav e/s lol !


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

my order has shipped!! woo!! i am so glad i got the 138 cuz i've been eyeing it for months! i am most excited about that one LOL


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 16, 2009)

it's letting me checkout with items that are out of stock... does that mean they will ship them when they become in stock again? sorry, i've never bought mac online


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 16, 2009)

How's the colour payoff for Aquadesiac & Paradisco??


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_$120 CDN before taxes._

 


what !! no way its only $75CDN

















 i just got my package from  my order last week i cant believe the 150 brush came to $37 only and the pro e/s were only $9.75CDN


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

Paradisco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so pretty in the pan but not worth the effort imo


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Thanks! I'm kind of happy to hear...I can now cross it off my list!


----------



## Civies (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish I had more funds to buy .. but then again for all us Canadian girlies I guess we can look forward to the Mac/Estee Lauder warehouse sale in September ! (If you live closeby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And yep $75CAD shipping. It says on the site


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 16, 2009)

IMO Aquadisiac has great payoff!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 16, 2009)

i love paradisco, imo it's worth the work for the color you eventually get.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 16, 2009)

This is what I ended up with!

Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Stars 'N' Rockets  1 US $11.00 

Dazzleglass 
Shade: Smile  1 US $18.00 


Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation 
Shade: NW20  1 US $26.00 

Eye Shadow 
Shade: Aquavert  1 US $14.50 


Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Nehru  1 US $11.00 


Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan 
Shade: Tilt  1 US $11.00 

Tinted Lipglass 
Shade: Lychee Luxe  1 US $14.00 


Pigment 
Shade: Old Gold  1 US $19.50 


I wanted a few more eye shadows and dazzleglass... but hey, I'm on a budget... this was a stretch in itself!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok...I ended up with 2 orders:

The first:

187 brush (backup to use for SFF)
182 brush
109 brush
242 brush
208 brush
Tiger Makeup bag
Zebra bag

I seriously debated getting the 116, but thanks to all of you I went with the 109 instead! I also am strongly considering the 249 and the 231...any thoughts on those? Also, I missed out on the 165, so I was eyeballing the 138...what do you guys think about that one? There are raves on MUA, but it's 52.00 before the discount!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My 2nd order:

Purple Rite l/s
Lickable l/s
Impassioned l/s

Queen Bee l/g
Buzz l/g
Magnetique l/g
Gold Rebel l/g

3 - 15 e/s palettes
2 - 4 e/s palettes

Crystal Avalanche pro pan
Dazzlelight pro pan
All That Glitters pro pan
Beautiful Iris pro pan
Tilt pro pan
Romp pro pan
Parfait Amour pro pan
Sushi Flower pro pan
Soba pro pan
Gorgeous Gold pro pan

Vibrant Grape e/s

Refined Golden bronzer

Light over Dark Grand Duo blush
On A Mission blush
Eversun blush

Refined MSF
Gold Deposit MSF

Sharpener Duo

Whew!! I'm broke now!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still want Moon's Reflection, and maybe Liberated l/g, Style Warrior l/g Sunsational l/s, and Honey Light powder!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

paradisco is love! its one of the shadows i use the most


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry for asking again, but what are the best brushes to buy now?


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_sorry for asking again, but what are the best brushes to buy now?_

 

Which ones do you have already?

I would get the more expensive ones while they are on sale (138, 150, 134, etc.,)  But it really depends on which ones you need and will use more


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_sorry for asking again, but what are the best brushes to buy now?_

 
I recommend the 187 and 182 brushes. those are two of the basics, imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you're looking for eye brushes perhaps someone else will have additional recs, but you should definitely look into #217 brush or #239.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

i keep hearing the 150 sucks ass

i'd go with the 138 or 134 (i almost bought that one too)


----------



## lukinamama (Jun 16, 2009)

moon's reflection is one of the best  blue e/s


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Which ones do you have already?

I would get the more expensive ones while they are on sale (138, 150, 134, etc.,) But it really depends on which ones you need and will use more_

 
190se, 212se, just ordered the 217


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i keep hearing the 150 sucks ass

i'd go with the 138 or 134 (i almost bought that one too)_

 
I recommend the 138 as well but it's currently sold out! I wonder if they will restock it before the sale is over.


my order hasn't shipped yet.. trying to remain patient here


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Bright Future back in stock? Nooooooo! Now I might have to try submitting a second order after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used SUMO yesterday. I wonder if I used SAVE25 if it would still work? D:_

 

Doesn't SUMO work as many times as you want it to? It should....


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_190se, 212se, just ordered the 217_

 

If you are an eyeshadow gal then I'd recommend the 239 and maybe a 222, 219 and 224 (I love this brush but some don't). 

Other brushes for the face I'd recommend 138, 187 or a 129


For the eyes I also love my 242 but its not a must have I guess.  You can find other brushes that severe the same purpose.  But its great for paint pots

Just my opinion


----------



## moonstone620 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to mac and have been waiting for this sale to jump in!
I need some help choosing colors.
So far I have chosen All That Glitters, Ricepaper, and Tempting. I'm wanting to add one more color to my order. Maybe matte or veluxe? Or a good gold or something else... any suggestions?


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 16, 2009)

^I believe so.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

I really don't like my 150, the only time I use it is for bronzing on my chest/collarbone area..it's kind of scratchy to me


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

.....


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Just placed my order over the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm Canadian, and she said I would receive it in 2-3 business days. I was surprised after hearing you guys getting that email so I asked whether or not it would take longer because of the sale and she said "Oh maybe like 4 business days ? /laughs"._

 
Can you do that on the US site as well? I am on my school's computer and I don't feel comfortable putting my info on this thing.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^You should be able to place your order by phone. I just called and didn't even wait for someone to answer.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I really don't like my 150, the only time I use it is for bronzing on my chest/collarbone area..it's kind of scratchy to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


yup, that is exactly what i keep hearing. which is why i am glad i didnt get it.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 16, 2009)

Candian Specktraites, Have you gotten an e-mail saying that your order has shipped? I ordered yesterday and have not. I went to chcek my order status on maccosmetics.com and it says that it's n/a  and that you can only get it through calling the 800 no. Just wondering what the case is with you ladies!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Great News Ladies!
I just called customer service again, and was told that you can order anything on the site even if it says Out Of Stock & use your promo code, and they will just ship it to you when its back in stock.

<-----running to put the 138 in my shopping bag!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine should be here this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_it's letting me checkout with items that are out of stock... does that mean they will ship them when they become in stock again? sorry, i've never bought mac online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rachel6236* 

 
_What shadow should I buy ladies? i'd love to make a quad.
I have blue eyes, med skin (nc20-25?), brown hair
These are the shades I already own:
blanc type
soba
club
bronze
all that glitters
naked lunch
sumptous olive
mythology

what should i buy?

thinking about all 3 from naked honey?
and 4 others?

Any suggestions?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonstone620* 

 
_Hi, I'm new to mac and have been waiting for this sale to jump in!
I need some help choosing colors.
So far I have chosen All That Glitters, Ricepaper, and Tempting. I'm wanting to add one more color to my order. Maybe matte or veluxe? Or a good gold or something else... any suggestions?_

 
sorry if you haven't recvd many responses, everyone's busy making their orders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you can always go on Live Chat and the MAC artists can help you chose colors based on what you already have.
i contacted them today as to which paint pot to buy, painterly or soft ochre.
Erika was very helpful!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Candian Specktraites, Have you gotten an e-mail saying that your order has shipped? I ordered yesterday and have not. I went to chcek my order status on maccosmetics.com and it says that it's n/a and that you can only get it through calling the 800 no. Just wondering what the case is with you ladies!_

 
I've often order online and always only receive the initial confirmation e-mail that has the subject line "Thank you for placing your order at MAC online." To find out if it has been shipped you would have to go to your account and see your order status. Usually it takes 1 day for order status to go from "N/A" to "Processing" and maybe another day for it to say "Shipped."

I just check the order I placed yesterday around 8 PM and it shows that it has shipped.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 16, 2009)

My order is still pending, is there a confirmed status that comes before the shipped status?

I haven't ordered from mac in a while and I'm getting super anxious about silly little things concerning my order.





 I just want my makeup.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_My order is still pending, is there a confirmed status that comes before the shipped status?

I haven't ordered from mac in a while and I'm getting super anxious about silly little things concerning my order.





 I just want my makeup._

 
nope, as far as I know the status goes from pending to shipped. you should only be worried if the status is "n/a" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you'll receive a shipping confirmation email once it has shipped


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2009)

^The only way to know right away, is to call CS. It takes them awhile to update the online shipping status - especially now with the sale. Most times, its already shipped but the site says pending.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 16, 2009)

Sigh of relief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to figure out whats going on with my Lush UK order D:


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to know! I was paranoid that something was up with my order but I know that MAC has got a huge amount of orders coming in right now. This is the first time I've ordered during a sale.

Will it really take 5-7 days just to process the order? My last MAC order took almost 2 weeks to California. I'm excited about my stuff, it's making me impatient.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_How's the colour payoff for Aquadesiac & Paradisco??_

 
paradisco works for me. i would say it has medium pigmentation. u can go really light or pack on the color. it does require some effort but i love the color.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2009)

^It depends on how swamped they got, or if they beefed up their staff for the sale. Yeah, I have heard that it does take awhile for the orders to get to Ca. - bummer.

They used to be super fast with orders, but gradually shipping seemed to get a little slower. All in all though, MACs pretty good with getting it right.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have gotten Shipment Notices from Mac Online days after I received my order...so funny


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2009)

yep! me too


----------



## pampie (Jun 16, 2009)

my order came in today! (i ordered last week when the code worked on the cdn site)
here's what i got:

plink l/s
bare s/s
love nectar l/g
virgin kiss l/g 
15 e/s palette
all that glitters e/s pan
mulch e/s pan
217 brush

i also got a question for you guys, virgin kiss is my first ever lipglass and the one i got looks kinda separated, is this normal??


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, mine is still showing pending on the site, but I called just for laughs and she said my order shows that its been packed and is ready to go out in the warehouse, so I guess the site just takes a while to update.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Candian Specktraites, Have you gotten an e-mail saying that your order has shipped? I ordered yesterday and have not. I went to chcek my order status on maccosmetics.com and it says that it's n/a and that you can only get it through calling the 800 no. Just wondering what the case is with you ladies!_

 
I did! I placed my order last night and I got a FedEX confirmation email at 3pm. It has a tracking number which is the first time I've ever gotten one with MAC online and I've placed many many many online orders. FedEX says my package will arrive tomorrow. Yay


----------



## Rachel6236 (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if we can use the 25% off on the preorders at Nordstrom?

Also, will a Nordstrom Mac have the eyeshadow pans & pallettes?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rachel6236* 

 
_Does anyone know if we can use the 25% off on the preorders at Nordstrom?

Also, will a Nordstrom Mac have the eyeshadow pans & pallettes?_

 
The sale is on maccosmetics.com only, you can't use it at Nordies unless you have a really great MA. And counters (meaning Nordies and Macys and such) do not have the pans and palettes. They are only available online or at freestanding or Pro stores.


----------



## JGunnar (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rachel6236* 

 
_Does anyone know if we can use the 25% off on the preorders at Nordstrom?

Also, will a Nordstrom Mac have the eyeshadow pans & pallettes?_

 
I'm pretty sure only mac stores, mac pro and mac online have the pallettes. I'm ordering some as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: whoops gilded beat me to answering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i took too long placing my ordering.


----------



## Popster (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_The sale is on maccosmetics.com only, you can't use it at Nordies unless you have a really great MA. And counters (meaning Nordies and Macys and such) do not have the pans and palettes. They are only available online or at freestanding or Pro stores._

 

I did a live chat w/ one of the beauty specialist and they said they will match the 25% off that maccosmetics.com is doing.  But i don't think it applies to pre-orders, don't know.  You just call nordstrom and place your order over the phone and they will match the price.


----------



## Cherrymint (Jun 16, 2009)

For those who have already ordered in the US, do they give you the free shipping(with $60 spent) AND the 25% off? :O


----------



## iShadow (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Popster* 

 
_I did a live chat w/ one of the beauty specialist and they said they will match the 25% off that maccosmetics.com is doing.  But i don't think it applies to pre-orders, don't know.  You just call nordstrom and place your order over the phone and they will match the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It wouldn't apply to pre-ordered things at Nordies, you don't pay for them until they're in stock.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_For those who have already ordered in the US, do they give you the free shipping(with $60 spent) AND the 25% off? :O_

 
Yes, the only thing though is that after the 25% discount has been applied the total of the order has to be $60 or more for free shipping


----------



## Cherrymint (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yes, the only thing though is that after the 25% discount has been applied the total of the order has to be $60 or more for free shipping_

 
OMG!! awesome. THANK YOU!


----------



## Cinci (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I did! I placed my order last night and I got a FedEX confirmation email at 3pm. It has a tracking number which is the first time I've ever gotten one with MAC online and I've placed many many many online orders. FedEX says my package will arrive tomorrow. Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got one of those emails too, and it was also my first time receiving one!  I was kind of surprised!  I ordered yesterday, and the date of arrivial on my tracking info says the 18th...  My order status on the website says "Shipped"   Hopefully it arrives on time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




re: order status updates on the site, If I look in my order status right now, it still shows some orders from 6 months ago as in proccess or n/a.  So I dont really worry too much if something says n/a or processing for a long time, because i received everything i have ever ordered.  the status' were just not updated on the site.  Although, I notice at the bottom ofhte page it says that order status is not available in Canada at this time..  which is odd because it does show up on the site, and has for some time now...   

p.s. i see above that someone mentioned that you can order things that are out of stock and they ship it to you when it restocks, but I don't believe that is possible on the Canadian site, is it?   I really wanted to order the prep and prime lip, but it was out of stock, boo


----------



## Popster (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Just placed my order over the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Canadian, and she said I would receive it in 2-3 business days. I was surprised after hearing you guys getting that email so I asked whether or not it would take longer because of the sale and she said "Oh maybe like 4 business days ? /laughs".

I'm excited. And also .. to any ladies wanting to order something "Sold Out" on the MAC Canadian site .. just call in and order. I wanted Soft Ochre PP but they were "Sold Out" but I asked for it anyways and she gave it to me. She said that they received a large shipment just before the sale and it's really not "Sold Out"._

 

this is for cinci.  hope that answers your question!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 16, 2009)

I really wish the 150 wasn't scratchy. I like the way it applies my bronzers, but it feels like a broom going across my face! My pops bought me it, so I don't hate it!


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 16, 2009)

When I ordered gingeroot it was shown as in stock. I received an email later saying that it was on back-order and could expect to receive it in 2 weeks. I was a little surprised because gingeroot is one of the liners being discontinued, I figured once it was out of stock it wouldn't be replenished.

Has this every happened to anyone?


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel like such an idiot.  I didn't know you could order Out of Stock items, so I didn't get my back up of SunRush Lustre Drops.  Ugh, and it would have put me over the edge for free shipping too.  Aaargh.

At least I snagged the Stila Charmed palette for $10 from Sephora.  I feel a bit better about that.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 16, 2009)

OK This greedy little needs some help....

Way To Love
Pretty Please
Angel
Creme Cup
Creme D'Nude
Hue
Plink

I don't know what to remove...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have gotten Shipment Notices from Mac Online days after I received my order...so funny_

 

that ALWAYS happens to me LOL!! i get my package and a day or 2 later its like "oh your package has shipped" im like "damn i already got it, slowpoke"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Popster* 

 
_I did a live chat w/ one of the beauty specialist and they said they will match the 25% off that maccosmetics.com is doing.  But i don't think it applies to pre-orders, don't know.  You just call nordstrom and place your order over the phone and they will match the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

whaaat????  say word??? cuz they have the 165 brush in stock and i want that sooo bad


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_that ALWAYS happens to me LOL!! i get my package and a day or 2 later its like "oh your package has shipped" im like "damn i already got it, slowpoke"




whaaat????  say word??? cuz they have the 165 brush in stock and i want that sooo bad_

 
Nordies will match the 25%, but only on items that are available and in stock on the MAC website at the time of the order. They actually check each and every item one by one. So there is no real advantage to doing it...especially since the shipping runs 8.00 unless you spend 200.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Nordies will match the 25%, but only on items that are available and in stock on the MAC website at the time of the order. They actually check each and every item one by one. So there is no real advantage to doing it...especially since the shipping runs 8.00 unless you spend 200.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hatee Nordstrom's shipping rates. $8 for slow standard shipping - and having to spend $200 to get free shipping is a joke

but I do love their buy-online and pick up at the store service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's awesome! I wish MAC could offer that as well.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_I feel like such an idiot.  I didn't know you could order Out of Stock items, so I didn't get my back up of SunRush Lustre Drops.  Ugh, and it would have put me over the edge for free shipping too.  Aaargh._

 
You and me both.  I would've been able to get Mercenary nail lacquer and all would've been right.  Now...

-_-


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

damn. ur right. eff that. i will actually not buy something even on a deal if the shipping is ridiculous. 

give me free shipping or nothing at all dammit lol


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 16, 2009)

I am super excited for my haul! I am even more excited to have learned about a plug in called "paypal plug in" so I can use my paypal credit for my purchase. I don't get paid til this friday, so if I had waited til then I'd have missed out, but here is my haul.

Mineralized Blush in Dainty
Highlight Powder in Honey Light
Bronzing Powder in Golden
Studio Finish Concealer in NW20

This is what I initiatially ordered, but I went back and decided I could NOT pass up this discount, so I made another order.

I wanted to try out a lot of their skin line, so I chose
Microfine Refinisher
Strobe Liquid
Mac wipes
Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC20
MSF in Light Medium
Smile Dazzleglass.

I am super excited. i just hope it all gets here before Saturday, when I leave for Cedar Point!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_OK This greedy little needs some help....

Way To Love
Pretty Please
Angel
Creme Cup
Creme D'Nude
Hue
Plink

I don't know what to remove... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
For sure keep Angel, Creme D'Nude and Hue. Those are my HG lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah fuck it just get everything before the jack the prices and you have to wait another year to get 25% off


----------



## miss sha (Jun 16, 2009)

Woohoo, my stuff shipped! It'll arrive tomorrow, but I'm housesitting elsewhere and won't be home for another week. Bright Future actually isn't in stock on the US website, so I won't be putting in another order... especially after seeing the ColorCraft promo shots on Temptalia. I'm intrigued by some of those marbled lipglasses. >___>


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

So my order has shipped and it says it will arrive on Mon, wth! I didn't want to upgrade shipping b/c it made me feel like I missed out on some of the discount...ughhh I should have just done it-dang it I wanted a lot of that stuff for the weekend *sigh* 
You can never make an addict happy


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Oh MissReesha, you NEED the 165 and I'm not one to enable but I adore that brush and it's too freakin cute!


----------



## littlersx (Jun 16, 2009)

double post


----------



## littlersx (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Just placed my order over the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm excited. And also .. to any ladies wanting to order something "Sold Out" on the MAC Canadian site .. just call in and order. I wanted Soft Ochre PP but they were "Sold Out" but I asked for it anyways and she gave it to me. She said that they received a large shipment just before the sale and it's really not "Sold Out"._

 
thanks for the tip! I'm debating making another order with painterly and dipdown now


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I hatee Nordstrom's shipping rates. $8 for slow standard shipping - and having to spend $200 to get free shipping is a joke

but I do love their buy-online and pick up at the store service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's awesome! I wish MAC could offer that as well._

 

Me too...I always do store pick up they know me by name when I walk in....they said you know we deliver right...I said you know it's $8 right ...hell i can walk to the Nordies by me


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_^^ Oh MissReesha, you NEED the 165 and I'm not one to enable but I adore that brush and it's too freakin cute!_

 
yea im gonna get myhands on it if it kills me. 

so the three brushes i seriously want


189, 165, 226

once i get those, i'll be good on brushes for a while lol. i just hate the fact i live so far away from a nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 womp.

but on a better note, my order will be here tomorrow!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## mac_attack77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was going to resist - but then I spent the evening watching makeup videos on youtube and I couldn't resist any longer...bought some staples (not that I need anymore purple eyeshadows as I already have creme de violet, digit, poison pen, top hat, parfait amour and graphology...)

- purple haze e/s
- beautiful iris e/s
- vibrant grape e/s
- patina e/s
- 227 brush
- refined golden bronzer

I am nc35 and with black hair/eyes so I think those are pretty good colors for me...I cant buy lippies w/o trying them first o/w I would have picked up angel as everyone raves...I also wanted to get indian ink (cause 9 purple eyeshadows is not enough!) but that is a pro product...

any other suggestions from ladies with that coloring?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine is still pending...poo


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Mine always says that even after it ships...so the system may not have updated


----------



## radarlove (Jun 16, 2009)

Apparently my package is supposed to arrive tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if that's right? That would mean it only took 2 days to arrive...it usually takes longer when I normally order and I figured it'd be even longer during the sale due to high volume. I guess I'll find out tomorrow....it would be a nice surprise.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey...I'm going to order an eye shadow brush...suggestions?  I have a small eye/eye area, so I was thinking the 231 brush.  I see the 239 is considered a must-have, but it seems like it might be a little big for me.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine says it's still pending, I hope it's really on it's way >(


----------



## Civies (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Hey...I'm going to order an eye shadow brush...suggestions?  I have a small eye/eye area, so I was thinking the 231 brush.  I see the 239 is considered a must-have, but it seems like it might be a little big for me._

 
o_o I have asian eyes (I have an obvious double lid though) and even though I don't have the 239 brush I've seen it in person before and it's definitely not too big for my lid space ..


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 16, 2009)

239 is a must have. I already have two and I picked up a third with the F&F sale.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

Gahhhh! My package got "rescheduled" and it won't arrive until next Tuesday! I was one of the first people to order, I ordered at 10am MDT yesterday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's not fair! It got processed and I got my shipping notice this morning! Standard shipping from MAC usually only takes 3-4 days, not a week. I am seriously going to cry, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




why is my package in Maryland? I wanted my makeup by this weekend! Boo!!!!


----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 17, 2009)

how do i get nordstrom to price match?


----------



## Popster (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Popster* 

 
_I did a live chat w/ one of the beauty specialist and they said they will match the 25% off that maccosmetics.com is doing. But i don't think it applies to pre-orders, don't know. You just call nordstrom and place your order over the phone and they will match the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'll be kind and repost this.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_yea im gonna get myhands on it if it kills me. 

so the three brushes i seriously want


189, 165, 226

once i get those, i'll be good on brushes for a while lol. i just hate the fact i live so far away from a nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 womp.

but on a better note, my order will be here tomorrow!!!! YAY!!!!_

 
You must get the 226!! That brush is pure heaven...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting a backup when they repromote it next month.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 17, 2009)

My order has been shipped and should be here Thursday. YAY!


----------



## MacAddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

My order shipped today and should arrive Thursday!


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Yay! My first order will be here thursday


----------



## alka1 (Jun 17, 2009)

my order will be here... in 7 days!


----------



## nez_o (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_my order will be here... in 7 days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I ordered yesterday at 12 p.m. PST


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_o_o I have asian eyes (I have an obvious double lid though) and even though I don't have the 239 brush I've seen it in person before and it's definitely not too big for my lid space .._

 
Oh, I'm asian also, but I have I guess a monolid?-/hooded lid?-I have absolutely NO defined crease.  Thanks!


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

This is weird. Both of my orders are to be shipped on thursday, even though I only ordered today.


----------



## Rachel6236 (Jun 17, 2009)

I want to buy some new shadows during the sale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PLEASE HELP

I am NC20/25, brown hair, blue eyes

Here is what I already own:
Blanc Type, Naked Lunch, All that Glitters, Soba, Bronze, Mythology, Sumptous Olive, Club

I just pre-ordered both of the Nordstrom Graphic Gardens Palettes today as well. 

Here is what is in my Mac cart for the sale - what should I keep or eliminate?
Gorgeous Gold
Star Violet
Stars N Rockets
Satellite Dreams
Steamy
Beautiful Iris
Expensive Pink
Nocturnelle
Dazzlelight
Woodwinked
Humid


Anything too similar to have both? ANything that won't look good on me?


----------



## chickatthegym (Jun 17, 2009)

Did anyone else have problems getting the free shipping with the 25% off?  I am kinda annoyed because I am spending over $100 and don't want to pay the $7 shipping when it's usually free with big orders.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 17, 2009)

Argh. My order is still "pending", 24+ hours after I submitted it. Come on, MAC!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Did anyone else have problems getting the free shipping with the 25% off?  I am kinda annoyed because I am spending over $100 and don't want to pay the $7 shipping when it's usually free with big orders._

 
Yes. It wouldn't let me have free shipping unless I had 70+ in my cart even without tax. But for over $100 it shouldn't be doing that. There is something really wrong with their calculating system...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmm that is weird with the free shipping part of it, I know when you use the code you have to make sure that with the 25% discount that the total w/ the discount is over $60 (I think that's what it was) for free shipping. But even with like a $100 you shouldn't have had a problem


----------



## jenixxx (Jun 17, 2009)

Went back for more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




187 Brush
Refined MSF

only $68 CA after 25% off and free shipping! YAY Would normally cost just under $100 for just those two items..


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 17, 2009)

My order:

Strobe Liquid
168 brush
White Frost pro pan
Soft Wave l/g
Dazzlepuss d/g
Ladyblush blushcreme


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 17, 2009)

MelodyAngel..I LOVE your new avatar-your hair looks so pretty dark!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

2 of my orders are shipped and on their way to my face. 

Brushes: 168, 134
150-itchy and scratchy, better not be

E/s pan, Jest, Steamy, Cork, Girlie, BUCKWHEAT!!
SW BPB: Eversun and On a Mission

L/pencil: Plum, Half-Red, HodgePodge
Dazzle: Love Alert, Stepping Out, Extra Amps

Nude lips: Jubilee, Hug Me, Kinda Sexy, Mad Cap, Lust
Bright Lips: Chatterbox, GAT, Show Orchid, Lovelorn


----------



## franimal (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakuraDelia* 

 
_Argh. My order is still "pending", 24+ hours after I submitted it. Come on, MAC!_

 
Me too! Hurry up already, MAC I'm so anxious!!!


----------



## radarlove (Jun 17, 2009)

Aah, I just got an email saying my package has been delivered! Wooooohoo! Now I just need to wait until I'm back home tomorrow to get it.

....and also resist the huge urge to place another order!


----------



## Odette (Jun 17, 2009)

Canadians, I just got my order early this morning. I had placed it late Monday evening.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Way to rub it in!! j/k


----------



## Civies (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brassdancer* 

 
_This is weird. Both of my orders are to be shipped on thursday, even though I only ordered today._

 

Who cares if it's weird .. I would be jumping for joy !


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine are still listed as pending, but when I called the 800 number they told me it had shipped yesterday. Go figure.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 17, 2009)

pending pending pending!!!! oh when will my toys arrive??


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Mine are still listed as pending, but when I called the 800 number they told me it had shipped yesterday. Go figure._

 
Good idea... *off to call*

ETA: My package is actually still pending


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

the website doesn't update as quickly as it should.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_MelodyAngel..I LOVE your new avatar-your hair looks so pretty dark!_

 
Thanks Pamela!! I was unsure about the dark brown...

You made my day!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not buying shit else from mac.. they always get me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**feeling ashamed about second order**


----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 17, 2009)

totally off-topic

mac brush 165 is available on nordstrom website!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

my package is sitting on my mom's front porch. i leave work in 30min. so at 6pm. i will have my stuff. YES!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_my package is sitting on my mom's front porch. i leave work in 30min. so at 6pm. i will have my stuff. YES!_

 





So will you the first 25% haul we see in that thread?


----------



## MallyK (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Canadians, I just got my order early this morning. I had placed it late Monday evening._

 
wow, lucky!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 17, 2009)

mine says it's still pending... i placed my order about 6:30 am yesterday...


----------



## miss sha (Jun 17, 2009)

My package says it's been delivered... but I'm over 2 hours away living in somebody else's house until the 23rd!


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 17, 2009)

Argh. MAC is trying to drive me crazy. It's still pending! Man... I want my Hello Kitty Kouture compact.... (>_<)


----------



## openexpression (Jun 17, 2009)

Ordered Monday...shipped yesterday...estimated to be at my doorstep on Friday via UPS!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

i got my stuff!! omfg that 138 brush is TO DIE FOR


----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 17, 2009)

sorry of this has been asked before but on the mac website some stuff says "out of stock, shipping soon",

does that mean we can order it and discount will be applied and it will be shipped when available???


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 17, 2009)

^Yup..


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2009)

MAC was on the ball for the sale. My stuff shipped in one day - should be here tomorrow.

And, I was bad again & ordered a 188, Dipdown & a mini bag


----------



## alka1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_omfg that 138 brush is TO DIE FOR_

 
yay! i'm glad you got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehe, that's the same thing I thought when I first bought mine!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

They have added a Out of Stock-ships soon!!! to some of the products. So buy away.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2009)

The UPS guy was outside my house for like 10 minutes...I think he was taunting me...


----------



## faetis (Jun 17, 2009)

I just placed my order! Now I have to wait (im)patiently. hehe. I had such a hard time narrowing it down, but I got the following:

Freshwater e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Naked Lunch e/s
Sea & Sky e/s duo
Bare Study paintpot
Lemon Chiffon s/s (back up, because I've been using this a lot more often than I thought I would)

I still feel unsatisfied. My hands are itching to place another order, lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_The UPS guy was outside my house for like 10 minutes...I think he was taunting me..._

 
Gosh, your order was so big that it took him _that_ long


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Gosh, your order was so big that it took him that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, my order is so big, he had to go home for the evening to rest up and try again tomorrow!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 17, 2009)

I haven't got a order even saying my stuff was shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I ordered on the 15th. I want my stuff noooowwww....


----------



## franimal (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_I haven't got a order even saying my stuff was shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I ordered on the 15th. I want my stuff noooowwww...._

 
I haven't got one either but today around 6:00 it FINALLY posted on the order status page on MACs website


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I haven't got one either but today around 6:00 it FINALLY posted on the order status page on MACs website_

 
Hey, I just looked at the site and mine was updated as shipped, too! Whoo! LOL Will be here next Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Unfortunately, I have to work all that day... I hope my mother doesn't open my package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

Woot my stuff was shipped and will be here on Friday!


----------



## ninaxmac (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Me Toooooooo


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 18, 2009)

i'm a little frustrated. I ordered first thing Monday and it's still pending. they've already charged my card. one of my friends ordered around the same time I did and she just got her package an hour ago.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_i'm a little frustrated. I ordered first thing Monday and it's still pending. they've already charged my card. one of my friends ordered around the same time I did and she just got her package an hour ago._

 
I totally understand, I ordered on Monday as well and my package won't be at my door until next tuesday. It is sitting in a warehouse in Ohio.


----------



## brightyngthng (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_i'm a little frustrated. I ordered first thing Monday and it's still pending. they've already charged my card. one of my friends ordered around the same time I did and she just got her package an hour ago._

 
I ordered Monday around 7ish (central time) and it's still pending as well, but then again for some reason MAC takes ages to process every time I order. You would think they are shipping to Antarctica or something.. I'm only in Oklahoma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want my stuff now


----------



## franimal (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Hey, I just looked at the site and mine was updated as shipped, too! Whoo! LOL Will be here next Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Unfortunately, I have to work all that day... I hope my mother doesn't open my package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Wooohooo! I'm happy for you! Are you trying to hide what you bought from your mom? 
I'm actually thinking of taking the day off just to play with my goodies, but we'll see. Mine will only be here Tues., since I am in California. Boo!


----------



## Civies (Jun 18, 2009)

Since I ordered through the phone I don't even know if mines pending or shipped. At least you ladies have an idea !


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine already came at 9am Wednesday morning and I placed my order late Monday night. Then again.. I'm only an hour away from their warehouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone gets their goodies soon!!


----------



## sweetie (Jun 18, 2009)

I ordered Monday around 4pm and I just received shipment notification around 9pm.  It is due to be here Tuesday.  Maybe the items ordered makes a difference in the processing/shipping time.  I don't know, just glad that it's shipped!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 18, 2009)

Got the email @ 10 30.... so by 2morrow i should i have it


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2009)

My order shipped today!  That was a lot faster than expected.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Wooohooo! I'm happy for you! Are you trying to hide what you bought from your mom? 
I'm actually thinking of taking the day off just to play with my goodies, but we'll see. Mine will only be here Tues., since I am in California. Boo!_

 
I'm in California, too LOL Tuesday for me as well. I'm so happy for us! LOL

And no, I'm not hiding. She just tends to open and use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I want to be the first to play with my stuff LOL.  I'd love to take the day off but I work at a theater and our new season goes on sale that day. Its going to be hectic! So that'll be a good reward at the end of the day


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 18, 2009)

Heck yeah! Beat your mom to the black box!! I would be upset if someone opens my box.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_I'm in California, too LOL Tuesday for me as well. I'm so happy for us! LOL

And no, I'm not hiding. She just tends to open and use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I want to be the first to play with my stuff LOL.  I'd love to take the day off but I work at a theater and our new season goes on sale that day. Its going to be hectic! So that'll be a good reward at the end of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_i'm a little frustrated. I ordered first thing Monday and it's still pending. they've already charged my card. one of my friends ordered around the same time I did and she just got her package an hour ago._

 
I don't know how their system works. My bank was recently bought out. When I would order off my old card/bank I would never see pending for days on end. Now with the new card/new bank I do. I may have to get a different account/bank just for ordering my mac online. 

Anyway, I caved and placed an order even though I have a Pro Card. I also had an unused egiftcard balance that brought me up to my 30% and got free shipping which does not happen from the Pro site unless the order is $150.

I got-
Buzz
Queen Bee (out of stock - ships soon)
Buckwheat (out of stock - ships soon)
Creme De Miel (out of stock - ships soon)
Eversun
Revealing l/g


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

I put if off all day today but tomorrow.....well technically today....need to figure out my final order.

I am a neutral gal.  I like typically like browns/golds/neutrals on the eye and nudes and nude pink on my lips. 

Depsite this fact my second wishlist seems to be a little colorful.  But I'm thinking that these colors are wearable depending on what I pair it with based on some of the FOTDs I've seen here and on youtube.

Opinions.....I'm a BE Dark and MAC NC44

Humid 
Beauty Marked 
Dazzlelight
Copperplate
Lustre Drops in Sun Rush (maybe)
Nehru (do I need this if I have Knight and Carbon)
Typographic (same question as Nehru)
Coppering (do i need this if I have firespot?)
Sable (bcuz its brown and I love brown, but just bought Buckwheat and Night manoveurs)


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brightyngthng* 

 
_I ordered Monday around 7ish (central time) and it's still pending as well, but then again for some reason MAC takes ages to process every time I order. You would think they are shipping to Antarctica or something.. I'm only in Oklahoma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want my stuff now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel your pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do it everytime to me as well and its so frustrating!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_OH  I had an accident....didn`t pee on myself but almost...
i was so happy about the early25, went to place the order and I forgot I had all the data in and pressed submit the order before applying the code.
I was screaming inside when I saw this thinking I wait so hard till the discount came in and now I screw it
But I call them and they were nice and told me they will apply the discount when they`ll ship the order, whew_

 
So I received an email that says they shipped the order but they did not adjust it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it to late to do something


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Cocoadivatime:

Sable is fab for neutrals. You will love it, it's like Satin Taupe warm sister.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 18, 2009)

I ordered on Monday and mine just got shipped yesterday. It will be here next Wednesday. Hopefully, it will arrive when I'm at home.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 18, 2009)

my order still says it's pending


----------



## Arwai (Jun 18, 2009)

I got my order! I love the box its in ya'll.  I almost don't want to open it.


----------



## Civies (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_So I received an email that says they shipped the order but they did not adjust it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it to late to do something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No. Call customer service and tell them what happened (include the part where you called in and they said they'd include the code for you). I'm sure they'll do something about it .. either send you money back or SOMETHING


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I put if off all day today but tomorrow.....well technically today....need to figure out my final order.

I am a neutral gal. I like typically like browns/golds/neutrals on the eye and nudes and nude pink on my lips. 

Depsite this fact my second wishlist seems to be a little colorful. But I'm thinking that these colors are wearable depending on what I pair it with based on some of the FOTDs I've seen here and on youtube.

Opinions.....I'm a BE Dark and MAC NC44

Humid 
Beauty Marked 
Dazzlelight
Copperplate
Lustre Drops in Sun Rush (maybe)
Nehru (do I need this if I have Knight and Carbon)
Typographic (same question as Nehru)
Coppering (do i need this if I have firespot?)
Sable (bcuz its brown and I love brown, but just bought Buckwheat and Night manoveurs)_

 
I hate to get us off the topic of our order status'.  LOL.  
But I'm wondering if anyone else have any opinions of the above? thanks


----------



## radarlove (Jun 18, 2009)

I got my package! Antiqued is more red than I thought it would be...it's gorgeous! And I'm pleased that Steamy is even richer and prettier than I expected. I'm definitely going to wear it tomorrow night...

I regret not getting the 224 brush now but I have a similar shaped one from Sephora that works ok. Maybe next time. Hard to resist the urge to put another order in, though...

Hope everyone gets their stuff soon!


----------



## Civies (Jun 18, 2009)

UGH I'm so angry. The UPS guy was her half an hour ago (literally) and since I live in an apartment he had to use a buzz code to get in. I called UPS and told them what it was, but the driver couldn't get in because my name wasn't in the directory. Well obviously if it's not my name it's my last name ......... why couldn't he just buzz it in and go to the correct apartment number . It's not like someone else is living at my house .

These people should really use their brain, no offence .


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jun 18, 2009)

I actually had trouble shopping. I guess I've reached a point of having enough MAC!?! Can that happen? I bought a few lemmings and some stuff to "round out" my shadow collection. After this I'm done until at least September.

Pigment:
Vanilla
Circa Plum
Mutiny
Milk

 Pan Shadows:
Handwritten
Shadowy Lady
Sable

15 Pro shadow Pan x 2

Buckwheat shadow
Show Orchid Lipstick (a sale was the only justification for this)

Dazzleglasses: 
Smile
Extra Amps

Minted Eye Kohl
Dollymix blush


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 18, 2009)

I placed my first order Monday afternoon...and it's still showing pending!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HURRY UP MAC!!! I WANT MY STUFF!!


----------



## malaliath (Jun 18, 2009)

I got ...

Brushes (182, 224, 129)
Too Dolly Quad
Mimmy Lipglass

I would have looooved to spend more (there were plenty of other things on my list - I spent most of today researching, pondering, and moving things around) but I really wanted to spend most of my budget on brushes since they're an investment.  The Too Dolly Quad I wanted when the Hello Kitty collection first came out but couldn't justify the $$$.  

Now I can't wait to get my order!


----------



## darae (Jun 18, 2009)

yaya my first order is shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my second order is still pending... :/
i'm supposed to receive my order on june 23. so far away!!!!! and i ordered on monday too,,,,


----------



## AmandDUR (Jun 18, 2009)

my first order will come tomorrow. yipppee!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 18, 2009)

for the ladies that placed multiple orders....
how many times were you able to use your 25% off code?
did you use different shipping addresses?


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 18, 2009)

I used the same information both times.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 18, 2009)

My 1st order done on Monday, is scheduled to arrive on Mon 22nd
boooooo!

edit: code problem solved


----------



## nez_o (Jun 18, 2009)

I was able to use the same code twice, I read somewhere that shipping had to be over $70 for free shipping + 25% off


----------



## AmandDUR (Jun 18, 2009)

i ordered twice. got free shipping both times. didnt have any problems.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 18, 2009)

*Still* pending. MAC is trying to drive me crazy.... (>_<)


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 18, 2009)

For those with pending orders, give mac a call. I called today and found my order is actually shipped. I was more worried because my card transaction was pending as well, but found out that the package has shipped. Chances are, your packages have too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The lady I talked to was very friendly, I'm sure they are getting TONS of callers asking the same thing ... where is my mac!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 18, 2009)

I should be receiving my package on the 23rd


----------



## alka1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I should be receiving my package on the 23rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep, mine too! I ordered on Monday and it was finally shipped last night


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 18, 2009)

I placed an order on Reflects Antique Gold today and I'm so happy! Also, some Style Warriors items are going to be back online soon. I was bummed that Reflects Purple Duo was gone and that was the color that I wanted. I'm also thinking about ordering another eyeshadow palette or another eyeshadow refill pan.


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got a shipping confirmation for my order placed Monday, the 15th at 9:15 PM est. Still nothing on the second order I placed the next day. So I hope that info can help some people in regards to their order. Now I looked at my tracking and the item was scanned and has already left a second city on the way to me. So I agree with the OP who have written that shipping confirmation is slow. Hang in there! I'm sure they are packing up your goodies right now as I type. HTH! (As I pace for my tracking details, ARGH...).


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to do a second order. I have not wanted to depot my e/s because I like the little pots but I have so many that space is a problem. I think I'm going to go ahead and get 4 of the 15 pans (because you can't get more than 4 at a time) and then a couple of staples so I can get free shipping. So I will start with the 4 and go from there. I kind of hate to see the little ones go. I know that sounds silly, like omg I'm emotional about my make-up. I am going to keep my special package ones though in their pots.


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 18, 2009)

MY ORDER JUST SHIPPED! I've been obsessively checking my order status and I freaked when I got the shipping confirmation.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 18, 2009)

MY ORDER JUST SHIPPED TOO!!
It won't be here until the 25th, though. =( But at least it's on it's way!!!! I'm so excited about my HK compact... I just want to hold it in my hands and admire it. ^_^


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey ladies!  I'm super new....like 20 mins new!  I freakin' hauled so bad this week.  I placed 2 orders during the SUMO sale and then placed a big order today thru Sephora.  I'm sooooooooo stinkin excited to get everything.  I haven't hauled like this ever!  Ok, let me give you the run down/damage:

1st Mac order:

Blot pressed powder in medium
Vanilla pan refill
Hug me l/s
A Rose Romance l/s
Way to Love l/s
Perfect Topping MSF
MSF Natural in medium
Queenbee l/g
Matte
Honeyflower l/s
Prep + prime skin
Prep + prime transparent fin.
Naked honey salve

2nd Mac order:

Lovelorn l/s
Refills: Folie, Mulch, Vex, Sable, Shale, Tete-a-tint, Gleam, Soft Brown
Creme Cup l/s

Sephora:

Benefit Powderflage
Cargo blush in Tonga
Urban Decay Sustainable Shadowbox
TheBalm-Shady Lady palette
Stila 24K Gold quad
Viva La Juicy perfume
Lamb perfume


----------



## sweetkiss (Jun 19, 2009)

if something is out of stock and says it will ship soon are they going to charge us separate shipping or will they wait till it gets back in stock to send the order together?


----------



## frostiana (Jun 19, 2009)

My order JUST shipped as well. It won't be here until the 22nd, though. Which is probably good since I have like 50+ shadows to depot before my pro pallets get here.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2009)

so the sale ends 12 pm what time zone? eastern, centern, west??

Debating between Vibrant Grape vs Satellite Dreams?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 19, 2009)

that's a tough one, I like Satellite dreams better, but since Vibrant grape is LE (unless you have PRO store near ya), you should get VG now and SD later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My order shipped today and I should get it monday, can't wait!!!


----------



## lalunia (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm soooo tempted to put in another order...I shouldn't but the idea of saving 25% of stuff I will eventually buy anyway is too good to pass up! Anyone else watching the clock and trying to fight the urge??


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2009)

Eye brushes: 228 vs 214...grr so many choices & not enough time!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 19, 2009)

Just placed my 2nd order. My 1st order should arrive tomorrow!

*1st Order:*
239
217
219
222
224

*2nd Order:*
187
Blacktrack Fluidline
Fascinating Eye Kohl
Stud Eye Pencil
Studio Finish Concealer

Way To Love l/s
Pretty Please
Creme Cup
Creme D'Nude
Queen Bee l/g
Funtabulous d/g

Springsheen Blush
Dainty

15 Eyeshadow Palette
All That Glitters
Tempting
Da Bling
Beautiful Iris
Satellite Dreams
Aquadesiac
Shimmermoss
Humid
Carbon

Vanilla p/g

I feel guilty but I'm glad it's over!


----------



## lalunia (Jun 19, 2009)

I caved in and placed another order. 

Got the 217, All that Glitters Pan, Well Dressed blush pan, extra 4 pan pallet and Perfect Topping. 

My first order was placed on Wednesday but it is still pending


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 19, 2009)

I placed orders #3 and #4...and now I'm on a serious no-buy for the summer!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got:

Prep n Prime Finishing powder
Love Rock backup
Hot Planet
Skinsheen bronzer
Greensmoke pro pan
Juxt pro pan
Twinks pro pan
Soba pro pan
Steamy pro pan
Antiqued pro pan
Trax pro pan
Sketch pro pan
231 brush
224 brush
Love Alert Dazzleglass
Bulk wipes


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL Phew I dont feel so bad for placing another order then... I placed it at 11:55pm. Couple pro pans, make up remover, Soft & Gentle MSF, a brush and I finally caved and got myself a Baby Sparks dazzleglass. 

*See you at Christmas MAC!* I'm on a serious no buy












ya right LOL


----------



## kayefaye (Jun 19, 2009)

I finally caved in today. I was planning on not buying anything, but the more I thought about it the more I couldn't resist. It's small, but hey I don't have much money at the moment, better than nothing!

Here's what I got.
Blacktrack f/l
Kinda Sexy l/s
Sunbasque blush
Indianwood pp
266

Yay, I'm excited for everything to come in.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetkiss* 

 
_if something is out of stock and says it will ship soon are they going to charge us separate shipping or will they wait till it gets back in stock to send the order together?_

 
they'll ship instock items now and charge shipping right away.  then, when out of stock items come in, they'll ship those without shipping charges.  bad thing tho, the coupon said the sale doesn't apply to out of stock items, so those might be at full price.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 19, 2009)

^nvm. Erin beat me to that post.


----------



## staceykath (Jun 19, 2009)

My fault I was really indecisive and didn't place my order until today.  I didn't realize I couldn't upgrade shipping until I placed my order.  Never ordered from the website before.  Well I'm going to be going to Canada visiting family from June 29 until July 12.  I got multple lipsticks and between the 100+ degree heat we get in my town and the possiblity of theft is there anything I can do.  Is there any chance of my order arriving before I leave?  Any thoughts or advice?  I could have someone pick it up off my porch I'm sure but who knows how long it would sit before they would get it.  I would also really like to have it on my trip.  Thanks in advance.

-Stacey


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 19, 2009)

^
Where did you ship it too? Mine is taking 8 days to get to me (I'm in Oregon). If you get lucky and yours ships tomorrow, assuming you are about the same distance as me, you might get it before the 29th. Or, you could try calling MAC and getting the shipping changed...


----------



## staceykath (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh I meant to put that, I'm in California. I'll likely call MAC tomorrow no matter what and see what they can do, if anything. Still if anyone’s been in this boat before, any info on what to expect when I call, or any Californians who have sale order experience, your input is appreciated.

-Stacey


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

I placed the order Monday, mine is going to be here today.

Im not even excited about it. Whooo hoo foundation and blot powder. I feel like I didnt get a lot. Oh well


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_so the sale ends 12 pm what time zone? eastern, centern, west??

Debating between Vibrant Grape vs Satellite Dreams?_

 
whatever time zone you're from. it's unfair to people who lives on on the west when the eastern time zone ends. for example, when its 12pm over at the east its only 9am in the west and the sale shouldn't end at 9am when it isn't 12pm yet.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_*LOL Phew I dont feel so bad for placing another order then... I placed it at 11:55pm.* Couple pro pans, make up remover, Soft & Gentle MSF, a brush and I finally caved and got myself a Baby Sparks dazzleglass. 

*See you at Christmas MAC!* I'm on a serious no buy












ya right LOL_

 




OMG ME TOO!!! i went to bed at 10:30. tossed and turned. yes. tossed and turned. "should i get it....nahhh i dont need it...but its a great deal...nahh"

woke up at 11:52. placed my order at 11:55 LMAO!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats so funny.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceykath* 

 
_Oh I meant to put that, I'm in California. I'll likely call MAC tomorrow no matter what and see what they can do, if anything. Still if anyone’s been in this boat before, any info on what to expect when I call, or any Californians who have sale order experience, your input is appreciated.

-Stacey_

 
I live in California and I ordered mine on Monday and it plans to get to me on the 24th.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 19, 2009)

I just tried the code again, just for the heck of it, and it applied it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Please review and enter your information completely to proceed.


The offer code SUMO has been applied.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

^^OMG me too LMAO!! i was seeing if SAVE25 would still work and it does!! their IT team must've fell asleep at the wheel lol. now im wondering if i should buy this 134 brush.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2009)

^I see where the 134 is out of stock


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

yup, and it still applies the discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome but im not gonna buy it cuz im hoping somebody will find it for me at their cco since my cco SUCKS


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 19, 2009)

I ordered Tuesday morning at 6:30 am... my order says it's still being processed... i emailed them and just got an email saying my card had been approved and the order was being processed for shipment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want my stuff!!! lol Ship it already!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirandaTN* 

 
_I ordered Tuesday morning at 6:30 am... my order says it's still being processed... i emailed them and just got an email saying my card had been approved and the order was being processed for shipment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want my stuff!!! lol Ship it already!_

 



i ordered my stuff on the 16th and mine still says pending too!!! but it already charged my card i just want my stuff so bad!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 19, 2009)

Yesterday my first order was still saying pending. But today I got an email it had shipped and it will be here Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I had expected for it to take longer because I figured with the sale they would be slammed by orders and especially by those of us who did more than one.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I just tried the code again, just for the heck of it, and it applied it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Please review and enter your information completely to proceed.

The offer code SUMO has been applied. 
_

 
Holy crap...should I get the 134? And maybe the 138 too??


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

the 138 is insane. i shoulda got 2.


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 19, 2009)

MAC wont like end up charging full price if i used the sale code......right?


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 19, 2009)

Ahh!!! I got an email this morning that my first order from Monday has shipped, so I went to the UPS website to track it, and it said my package would come Saturday, and I was like...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I just checked it again, and it says "rescheduled" for Monday...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to play with my stuff this weekend!!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_the 138 is insane. i shoulda got 2._

 
MissResha, What do you use it for mainly? If I have the 165, do I need it too?


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 19, 2009)

I just called customer service to make a slight change to my order. After I told her what I want changed she asked what my billing address is and what's the name on the credit card. She then said she has to check something and put me on hold, she got me worried! So she came back saying she just want to make sure everything matched and also mentioned that the inventory on mac.ca might not have been accurate and that some people might not get all the products they ordered. She said I might get a phone call in the next day or two telling me I won't be getting some of the items. So just a heads up Canadian peeps...


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoConutNwuT* 

 
_MAC wont like end up charging full price if i used the sale code......right?_

 

Once they authorize your credit/debit card for a certain amount, they cannot go back and change the amount later. So if the purchase goes through for the discounted price, you're golden!!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

well i just got it, but i've already used it for MSF's (it picks up the perfect amount of  product, i think its FAB for MSF's.) It's gorgeous for blush application and contouring. its so light and gentle omg i need another one. one to use, and one to play with LOL. its insanely soft.

i dont have the 165 so i cant compare, but i plan on getting the 165 very soon just becuz i hear its kinda like a smaller version of the 138.

i'll put it this way, the 138 does for your face, what the 224 does for your eyes. very multifunctional brush. great investment.


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Once they authorize your credit/debit card for a certain amount, they cannot go back and change the amount later. So if the purchase goes through for the discounted price, you're golden!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



Score!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## spendtoomuch (Jun 19, 2009)

Well they had it last June and then again in January, so I am assuming twice a year.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_well i just got it, but i've already used it for MSF's (it picks up the perfect amount of  product, i think its FAB for MSF's.) It's gorgeous for blush application and contouring. its so light and gentle omg i need another one. one to use, and one to play with LOL. its insanely soft.

i dont have the 165 so i cant compare, but i plan on getting the 165 very soon just becuz i hear its kinda like a smaller version of the 138.

i'll put it this way, the 138 does for your face, what the 224 does for your eyes. very multifunctional brush. great investment._

 
Well I think I need it now!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks hun!! Now, if I can get that discount just one more time...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

using the 138 with ur MSF's will help your MSF's last forever. i've used all kinds of brushes with them and love that one the most. other brushes (for me) pick up way too much product. i can literally and gently set the brush on top of my msf and whatever it picks up is the perfect amount. i heart it. just mad im so late with it lol. oh well.


----------



## Civies (Jun 19, 2009)

I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT YAYYYYYYYY

Okay so I opened my box and I saw these two bigger boxes and my heart dropped I was like "OH my god did they mix up my order with someone elses .. ?" but I started looking at everything else and I had everything I ordered .. AND MORE .

I got a studio tech foundation in NW15 and moistureblend foundation in NW20 . Not my matches lol . Anyone have any idea on what I should do with it ? BNIB .


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2009)

I got my 2nd box today. I got Stop Look dazzleglass - it is such a very pretty plummy mauve! My lips looked like I just ate diamond dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet it would look great over lavender whip or fashion mews.

oh, mine had a bubble too


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 19, 2009)

The only brushes I ordered were the 138 and 239 for this sale.  i should have got more but I tried to practice restraint.  LOL

Anyone know what MAC brush is the best for applying Bare Escentuals mineral foundation.  I've been shamefully using my BE brush all these years


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

^^182


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^182_

 

It doesnt pick up too much products when you "swirl it" on the lid?


----------



## Cherrymint (Jun 19, 2009)

So I'm in SoCal and I remember someone saying it takes alittle longer for things to be sent to Cali. But I still haven't gotten an email saying it's even been shipped yet(i ordered on the 16th). I called yesteday and they said my stuff is "packed and ready to go"...but this morning I checked the order status and it said UNAVAILABLE! Has this happened to any of you? should i worry?


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 19, 2009)

they finally updated my status... shipped out today... should be here on the 22nd!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 19, 2009)

The code SAVE25 is still working as of 5pm.

The brushes at 25% are killing me. killing me.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_The code SAVE25 is still working as of 5pm.

The brushes at 25% are killing me. killing me._

 
That's true, I place an order an hr ago.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

maybe its because im picking items that are "out of stock" but the shipping isn't ringing up free for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you are over $60 it should


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

I want the freaking code to stop working so I'm not tempted!!


----------



## kyoto (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_So I'm in SoCal and I remember someone saying it takes alittle longer for things to be sent to Cali. But I still haven't gotten an email saying it's even been shipped yet(i ordered on the 16th). I called yesteday and they said my stuff is "packed and ready to go"...but this morning I checked the order status and it said UNAVAILABLE! Has this happened to any of you? should i worry?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in SoCal as well, and my orders should be here mid-next week.  The only time I've ever gotten  UNAVAILABLE is when an item is out of stock.  If you go into your order it should tell you which items are backordered.  Give them a call.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_It doesnt pick up too much products when you "swirl it" on the lid?_

 


not for me. but i mean, that really depends on how much you put into the lid to begin with. i still prefer my too faced kabuki for my mineral foundation. its more dense. but the 182 is gorgeous as well. just not as dense. but soft as hell. a great kabuki from mac, imo.


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_So I'm in SoCal and I remember someone saying it takes alittle longer for things to be sent to Cali. But I still haven't gotten an email saying it's even been shipped yet(i ordered on the 16th). I called yesteday and they said my stuff is "packed and ready to go"...but this morning I checked the order status and it said UNAVAILABLE! Has this happened to any of you? should i worry?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well i ordered on the 15th and it took till the 18th @ 11 pm to ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it will be here on the 25th.... why do us cali girls have to wait sooooooo long!!!


----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I want the freaking code to stop working so I'm not tempted!!_

 
me too!!!

i am so tempted to get the 138 brush... hmmss..!!!


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I want the freaking code to stop working so I'm not tempted!!_

 

I have 4 things in my shopping cart right now. I'm trying to tell myself no but it's calling me.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_I have 4 things in my shopping cart right now. I'm trying to tell myself no but it's calling me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm trying to tell myself to wait for the fall collections.
I's working!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 19, 2009)

so what will happen if i order something that says out of stock ships soon?


----------



## eskae (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG all this time I didn't know that I can get free shipping on the Canadian site BEFORE the discount.. im scared to click checkout. Did this work for anyone else? cause technically i can spend less than the $75 needed to get free shipping...


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG, the code is still working. This is pure torture. Close it already.

I just had to see if it was working and I hurried out of their. but my mind is spinning. 

COLOUR CRAFT, FALL COLLECTIONS-hurry up. 

but I need Refined MSF, right?  

foul language is ensuing, shit, shit, shit.


----------



## eskae (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_but I need Refined MSF, right?_

 
right! I caved.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2009)

My goodies got here today!  And wow to the code still working.  Damn because I really don't need to order anything else, but I soooo want to.  Must resist.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_whatever time zone you're from. it's unfair to people who lives on on the west when the eastern time zone ends. for example, when its 12pm over at the east its only 9am in the west and the sale shouldn't end at 9am when it isn't 12pm yet._

 
but if it starts at 12am in the midwest, that means it would also start early for you too.  so that makes it fair.  either time zone it'll still be a full 24 hours a day.

p.s.  the discount STILL works!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 20, 2009)

What are they trying to sell-out everything?


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskae* 

 
_OMG all this time I didn't know that I can get free shipping on the Canadian site BEFORE the discount.. im scared to click checkout. Did this work for anyone else? cause technically i can spend less than the $75 needed to get free shipping..._

 

My second order came to $80 (free shipping) after I applied my code it was $60 and I still got free shipping.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_OMG, the code is still working. This is pure torture. Close it already.

I just had to see if it was working and I hurried out of their. but my mind is spinning. 

COLOUR CRAFT, FALL COLLECTIONS-hurry up. 

but I need Refined MSF, right? 

foul language is ensuing, shit, shit, shit._

 
Gahhhh I love Refined. Its so friggin pretty
not that I am being an enabler or anything


----------



## Ernie (Jun 20, 2009)

My stuff came in 3 days, here in NYC.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 20, 2009)

For the love of God I can't stand the anticipation of my orders to arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered one on Monday and the other early Tues.  The first one won't be here til Tuesday of next week and the other order is pending.  I live in Florida.  I'm soooooooo jealous of all you ladies who have there orders already.  I will take pics once I get everything in!


----------



## sweetie (Jun 20, 2009)

I ordered Monday and my package was supposed to be due on the 23rd but it is already here in the city so I'm thinking it should be delivered tomorrow (well today since it after midnight).  I've been compulsively checking UPS.  So everyone who's waiting for your arrival dates maybe you will get an early surprise.


----------



## eskae (Jun 20, 2009)

SOOOO the F&F sale is still working on the Canadian site! It's 12:24am on the west coast and I have a feeling web techies don't work on the weekend.. so it might still work? hahaha i dont' know if this is a good or bad thing.. i'm itching to make a 3rd order!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, it's still working on the US site this morning too.


----------



## lalunia (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got an email from MAC saying that my 224 will not be sent with the rest of the order BUT that it will ship within two weeks. They won't charge for any shipping fees and shown price was the discount price of $21


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 20, 2009)

Why oh Why is the code still working, I have been holding back for the last two days, but I don't know if I can anymore.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ That's probably exactly why! lol


----------



## brightyngthng (Jun 20, 2009)

ok so I ordered on the 15th around 7 central time and it's still pending! WTF MAC, seriously?


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Gahhhh I love Refined. Its so friggin pretty
not that I am being an enabler or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
You are mean.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 20, 2009)

okay...I'm bad...very bad...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*whispers* I placed another order....gahh!!!


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy CRAPPPPPPPP the code is STILLLLLLLLLLLLLL working, I just placed a second order.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine still isn't here, either.  I was really hoping for Friday, but guess not.  My order finally updated to shipped, but UPS isn't showing any information for it, yet. Grrr


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh thank goodness. The sale code doesnt work anymore so I am not tempted to place a third order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 21, 2009)

karlakayM,

My order said cancel/verified when I had typed in the wrong billing address.  I called and corrected it, but it still showed cancelled up until it shipped.  HTH


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brassdancer* 

 
_Oh thank goodness. The sale code doesnt work anymore so I am not tempted to place a third order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha._

 
Lol, I totally was in the process of putting in another order, and by the time I was ready to submit it quit working.  DAMMIT!!  ...or not.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jun 21, 2009)

I used SAVE25 code and not SUMO....is that what everybody tried?


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Livestrong.....I will just call them in the AM and see what is up with my order.....I can't imagne


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 21, 2009)

They gave me a free foundation pump with my order. That was nice of them


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 22, 2009)

So my first order is supposed to be here today...I can't stop nervously looking out my office window


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 22, 2009)

Today is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Both my first and second orders are scheduled to arrive today!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 22, 2009)

3 long days for me! Psh....


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_3 long days for me! Psh...._

 
Aww...it'll be here before you know it!!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KarlaKayM* 

 
_Thanks Livestrong.....I will just call them in the AM and see what is up with my order.....I can't imagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're very welcome.  Did you get it straightened out?  I'm still waiting on my packages.  I get the first one tomorrow.  The wait is killin me!


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 22, 2009)

So my first order is supposedly almost here (gets shipped via USPS so I have no idea when it will really arrive), and my 3rd package has just shipped, but my 2nd hasn't shipped or anything yet...wonder why the last one shipped before this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I know is I want my stuff stat!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 22, 2009)

Both my orders are still pending...


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 22, 2009)

My first two orders are showing "out for delivery" since 5:37 am...c'mon UPS!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 22, 2009)

I got my haul an hour ago :0)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 22, 2009)

my second order is being backordered (only a few items) but it hasn't shipped and my first order is supposedly already delivered but i have been home yet so hopefully my neighbors don't try to steal it. *crosses fingers* ups usually just dumps it in front of my door.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jun 22, 2009)

I got an email saying that my items wont be shipped until they become available, which says in two weeks!! I suppose to ge my first box on Wed. but the order info changed back to pending...............wtf!?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_My first two orders are showing "out for delivery" since 5:37 am...c'mon UPS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
your package is out for delivery but you won't be getting it until afternoon or late afternoon. maybe even in the evenings. i remember my sister has a package that is deliver by UPS and it was out for delivery at 4am but she didn't get it until at least 8:30pm.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jun 22, 2009)

post pics when you all get your goodies


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 22, 2009)

I FINALLY got my stuff!
HAUL


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 23, 2009)

i'm DYING, seeing all of these hauls. my stuff won't be here until thursday. gotta love mac, taking the longest to ship to california. ah, well... patience.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 23, 2009)

Canadian girls who placed multiple orders... I've only gotten the FedEx tracking email on my first order. My second and third (yes I said third LOL) havent had a FexEd tracking number... anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## eskae (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Canadian girls who placed multiple orders... I've only gotten the FedEx tracking email on my first order. My second and third (yes I said third LOL) havent had a FexEd tracking number... anyone else in the same boat?_

 
Same with me.. my first order is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday! I absolutely cannot wait. Except I placed my 2nd order on Friday so I guess it's still 'processing'.. I just hope by the time I get my FedEx tracking number I see the date it arrives is Friday becaue I'm leaving to Quebec on Saturday morning!!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Canadian girls who placed multiple orders... I've only gotten the FedEx tracking email on my first order. My second and third (yes I said third LOL) havent had a FexEd tracking number... anyone else in the same boat?_

 
I've only gotten 1 tracking email as well. The one that I have tracking email for has the status of shipped on MAC whereas the others still read "processing." I guess like the customer service lady I spoke to told me I may not get some of the items so it's taking them longer than usual to process some orders.


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2009)

I placed two orders (last Tuesday & Wednesday), I got tracking numbers for both.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_i'm DYING, seeing all of these hauls. my stuff won't be here until thursday. gotta love mac, taking the longest to ship to california. ah, well... patience._

 

Yeah, it takes forever to get to California 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thankfully mine will be here tomorrow but I have to wait until I get home from a very long day of work to play with it LOL. Can't wait!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 23, 2009)

So my order was supposed to be delivered yesterday. It didn't get delivered. I checked the tracking and it said that the package was missed at the facility! And it's rescheduled to be delivered today. How do you miss a package? It's a giant black box! Ugh, you're killing me, UPS! Rant over.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 23, 2009)

my first order was "rescheduled" but i still got it on Wednesday (ordered last monday) so it took the normal 2 days to get to me. weird.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 23, 2009)

ughhhhhhh mine got rescheduled for the 29th. WHY UPS WHY?!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_So my order was supposed to be delivered yesterday. It didn't get delivered. I checked the tracking and it said that the package was missed at the facility! And it's rescheduled to be delivered today. How do you miss a package? It's a giant black box! Ugh, you're killing me, UPS! Rant over._

 
the same thing happened to my second package and it got delayed/rescheduled to Thursday!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm kinda upset that its taken almost two weeks for my package to get here. I don't know if I will ever again order on line. This is kinda ridiculous.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, for those who didn't read the first part in the Shipping and Handling information, if you placed your order during the F&F sale, it will take 5-7 business days to process your order. I remember reading it and I did forgot about that it takes longer to process your order since a lot of people were ordering a lot of stuff.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 24, 2009)

My package is coming today. Yay! Can't wait for my goodies.


----------



## Civies (Jun 24, 2009)

sucks that you girls had to wait for so long .

I placed my order bright and early tuesday morning and got it on friday . but really i was suppose to get it on thursday .. just that UPS screwed up . lol .

whats with ups being so shitty these days


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 24, 2009)

Got my stuff! I like the large tiger bag, doesn't wow me...but cute!


----------



## eskae (Jun 24, 2009)

good news: heck yess my 1st package came today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bad news: my 2nd is due for arrival at my home on the 30th... and I'll be in Quebec by then.. ugh.. FOR A MONTH! I wont get to play with my lipglasses =(


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 24, 2009)

I ordered on thursday and I haven't heard from MAC since. Hopefully by tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## kathweezy (Jun 25, 2009)

me too i ordered last thursday and they still havent processed my things =/


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jun 25, 2009)

8 days and my two orders are still "pending" WTH??


----------



## kayefaye (Jun 25, 2009)

Yay, I'm glad to know i'm not the only one who's order still says pending.
I guess its my fault for ordering so late. I ordered last thursday as well.
It's so frustrating to keep seeing my order is still pending. Just gotta be patient a little longer.


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 25, 2009)

My order came about twenty minutes ago. Everything came safe and sound. Yay!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 25, 2009)

I received my order on Tuesday, but I only received 2 correct items out of the 5 items I ordered.  Contacted MAC Customer Service and they are sending the 3 items I did not receive via 2-day, plus letting me keep the 3 items that were included that I did not order.  Works for me!  Love MAC Customer Service.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I received my order on Tuesday, but I only received 2 correct items out of the 5 items I ordered.  Contacted MAC Customer Service and they are sending the 3 items I did not receive via 2-day, plus letting me keep the 3 items that were included that I did not order.  Works for me!  Love MAC Customer Service._

 
....That's a little off....But awesome that you have 3 bonus items!


----------



## piupi (Jun 25, 2009)

I am jealous of all of you that received all the items you ordered or had great customer service. I came back from a trip and checked the 2 boxes I received...EVERYTHING on the second page of the order slip was missing for BOTH orders!There were no marks whatsoever on the second page and both boxes were packed by the same person
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I immediately called customer service. The weired thing is that each order has 2 tracking numbers that are exactly the same, meaning that order1 included tracking numbers of order 1 and 2, and order 2 included tracking numbers of order1 and 2. (and each box included the items listed only on the first page) Even though I pointed that out, the lady on the phone said "No, there are 4 packages and they were delivered" and she hung up on me in the middle of the conversation...So I emailed them but I am really really really upset with the whole situation. Also, another bad thing is that what I really wanted the most (brushes...and yeah they are the expensive ones) is all on the second page
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously don't know what to do if they keep saying that they shipped everything...which is soooo not true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want them to send me everything they missed right now!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 25, 2009)

My order has shipped today! But then again, it will be rescheduled so I can wait.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 26, 2009)

I still haven't heard anything and it's been a full week. I checked on the website and it still says pending. If it doesn't ship by tomorrow morning, I might have to call them.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 26, 2009)

My second order is still pending. But I did order it late in the sale, as in like an hour before it was suppose to end. I was begining to think there must be something wrong with my order. I see this is happening to lots of others so I guess I just wait.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2009)

i ordered on the last day of the sale, got my shipping confirmation email today, and it will be here tmrw.  not bad.


----------



## MzFit (Jun 26, 2009)

Isn't there normally an in store promo as well around this time?


----------



## lalunia (Jun 27, 2009)

Hm, so I ordered last Friday and just got an email about Perfect Topping MSF being out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else get that or is this the  credit card gods punishing me for putting in a last minute second order?


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 27, 2009)

I have not rec'd a shipping confirmation for the 2nd of 3 packages, although the other 2 packages have been delivered. But then I looked on my account on mac's site (which is kind of tricky to get into, imo) and it appears it's been shipped but without a tracking number. I know what this means, it means it's been put on the barge and I won't see it for 3 more weeks!! (I am in Alaska for the summer, and this happened every so often last summer). I don't get it, some packages I get within a week, others take so freaking long.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jun 28, 2009)

I ordered on the 19th and the 21st (late when the code still worked) and they shipped Monday and arrived both at the same time Friday AM at 9:30.....not too shabby~ I have been playing with my goodies all weekend~ 

I adore my Smolder eye Kohl...not sure how I made it w/o this~ Got lots of neautral pans and 3 palettes....YEAH~


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 2, 2009)

I think for next time my biggest goal will be to condense it all down to ONE single order.  Seems like a lot of us place more than one order.. by going back for seconds and even thirds we are all just contributing to slowing things down for ourselves and for everyone else.
More orders, more to process, more to ship, longer waits!

It seems silly and wasteful to be receiving more than one package from the same place, I felt guilty when my second box arrived knowing that the Fedex guy had just been here the day before. 
Not environmentally friendly on my part and not respectful to the other Specktraites and MAC lovers waiting for their items!  (hehe)

I hope others will join me in this line of thought!   (Team 1 Order? Team Get It Right the 1st Time? LOL)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday I was supposed to get my Reflects Antique Gold glitter pigment and when I tracked my order, it said 'OUT FOR DELIVERY' and I was supposed to get it with my other package with Mutiny pigment and I was mad! I hope I do get it today or else I'll be e-mailing MAC.

EDIT://
When MAC does another F&F sale in January, this time I'm going to order a lot of items and only do two orders or just do all in one order.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2009)

Since I heard so much bad thing about the 109, I'm going to return it.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Yesterday I was supposed to get my Reflects Antique Gold glitter pigment and when I tracked my order, it said 'OUT FOR DELIVERY' and I was supposed to get it with my other package with Mutiny pigment and I was mad! I hope I do get it today or else I'll be e-mailing MAC.

EDIT://
When MAC does another F&F sale in January, this time I'm going to order a lot of items and only do two orders or just do all in one order._

 
Wait, there's another one in January? I thought maybe they'd skip that one because of this SUMO sale...If there is, good lord, I'll have to start saving now! I go crazy at the sales.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 3, 2009)

Saving? I need to start PLANNING now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went back and changed my order so many times. And oh lord, in January I'll have a job and sizeable savings, I'm really going to completely lose my mind.


----------

